# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  المحقق حلاق: عمر الشوكاني تجاوز الـ 150 سنة!

## الواحدي

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين.
أرجو من المشايخ والأساتذة والباحثين أن يُعملوا النظر فيما أعملت، وأن يتأكدوا مما قرأت أو فهمت، وأن يمحصوا ما سأقول.
جاء في الجزء الأول من "نيل الأوطار"، في مقدمة محققه "محمد صبحي بن حسن حلاق"، في الفصل المخصص لوصف المخطوطات،في معرض وصفه للمخطوط أ، في الصفحة 71 ما يلي:
*"3_ آخر المخطوط: وكان الفراغ في نهار الخميس في اليوم السابع والعشرين من أيام شهر الحجة (1). سنة إحدى عشر ومائة وألف من الهجرة النبوية. على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة والسلام وكان التأليف بمحروس مدينة صنعاء المحمية بالله."*
وبعدها بأسطر في الصفحة ذاتها مايلي:
*"11_ اسم الناسخ: المؤلف رحمه الله/محمد بن علي الشوكاني/."*
ومما كان معلوما لدي أن الشوكاني وُلِد سنة ثلاث وسبعين ومائة وألف هجرية (1173 هـ)، وأنه توفي سنة خمسين ومائتين وألف (1250 هـ). أما ما جاء في الفقرة المذكورة أعلاه، فإن مفاده أن عمر الشوكاني 150 سنة على أدنى تقدير!
لكنني اتهمت عقلي، فراجعت مظان ترجمته لأمحص ما قد يكون التبس عليّ، فاكتشفت أنني ظلمت... ذاكرتي البريئة!
ثم تذكرت أن الأستاذ " ابن حلاق" مِن ألصقِ الناس بتراث الشوكاني وأكثرهم معايشة له، حتى إنه ليكاد يحتكره. كما أنه أخرج "نيل الأوطار في 16 مجلدا.. فلا يعقل أن يرتكب ذاك الخطأ من قام بهذا الجهد الجبَّار! فقلت في نفسي: لعل الرجل بصر بما لم يبصر به غيره، أو لعله قبض قبضة من أثر الشوكاني، أو لعل نفسه سوَّلت له ذلك فقط.. ولقطع الشك باليقين، رجعت إلى الترجمة التي خصصها "المحقق" للشوكاني في المقدمة نفسها من الكتاب نفسه، وإذا بعيني تقع على التالي:
*"يذكر الشوكاني في ترجمته لنفسه تاريخَ مولده، نقلاً عن خطِّ والدِه فيقول: "ولد – حسبما وَجَد بخط والده –  وسط نهار يوم الاثنين، الثامن والعشرين من شهر ذي القعدة سنة (1173 هـ)، ثلاث وسبعين ومائة وألف" ولا مجالَ للاختلاف في تاريخ مولده بعد هذا النص منه ومن والده."* (نيل الأوطار، 1/28)!!!
 وعندئذ، خاب ظني... إذ لم أظفر بالمفاجأة المرجوَّة، وضاع مني اكتشافٌ كان من شأنه أن يقلب وجه تاريخ اليمن وتاريخي أيضا! فالشوكاني الذي أعرفه هو الذي يعرفه "ابن حلاق"، فيما يتعلق بتاريخ ولادته على أقل تقدير.
ولكن، ما قصة هذا المخطوط الذي فرغ منه الشوكاني سنة 1111 هـ؟ أيُعقل أن يكون فعل ذلك، ثم غاب في "السرداب"، سرداب سني طبعا، ثم وُلِد من جديد سنة 1173 هـ، ونسي ما سطرته يده في "الحياة السابقة"، فأعاد كتابة "نيل الأوطار" وأتمه بعد عام 1209 هـ،كما أشار المحقق إلى ذلك (1/10)؟!(2)
 ممكن! فاليمن السعيد لا يفتأ يأتينا بالعجائب.. أليست ريح تلك البلاد هي التي كلَّمت الحمام لتغريه بالزيارة، كما روى ذلك شوقي؟ أم أن شوقي غير حافظ؟!
وبينما أنا أهيم في مهمه "مقدمة ابن حلاق"، وهو مهمه "لا نَدٍ ولا حسَن"، إذ بعيني تقع – مرة ثانية! – على صور لبعض الأوراق من المخطوطات التي اعتمد عليها "المحقق". وهنا ازدادت دروب التيه اشتباكا، وازددتُ معها حيرة وارتباكا. فالرجل أدرجها في مقدمته إدراج الواثق، وهذا شأن الموثِّق الصادق!
ولما كاد اليأس يقهرني، وكدت أصرف النظر عن الموضوع، إذا بعيني تقع -من جديد- على الصفحة 75، فلم ألتقطها وأبقيتها لصيقة بما التقطَتْه؛ بل وتخازرت لعلي أظفر بالمراد. وبعد هنيهة، عادت إليَّ العين رمشاء ترتعش، ونبأتني أن في الصفحة صورة عن إحدى ورقات المخطوط، كُتِبَ تحتها: [الصفحة الأخيرة من المجلد الأول]، وأنها قرأت فيها ما يلي:
"بقلم جامعه السائل لمغفرة الملك الغفار محمد بن علي بن محمد الشوكاني لطف الله به حامدا الله ومصليا على رسوله وآله وصحبه راجيا من المتطول  بالإعانة على البعض أن يعين على البقية وكان البلوغ إلى هذه الغاية في يوم عاشوراء من شهر المحرم سنة ثمان ومائتين وألف من الهجرة النبوية على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة والسلام." (مقدمة المحقق، 1/75) 
وهنا ذهبت بي الحيرة كل مذهب، وكأني إزاء لغز هو من الغيب الأغيب.. أيُعقل أن يكون الشوكاني فرغ من المجلد الثاني والأخير سنة 1111 هـ، ثم تذكر أنه لم ينجز المجلد الأول، فخرج سنة 1175 هـ من سردابه، وظل يكتب مجلد "النيل" الأول إلى غاية عام 1208 هـ؟!
ممكن! فاليمن السعيد بلد العجائب.. ألم ينتقل عرش ملكته "بلقيس" إلى النبي سليمان (عليه السلام) في لمح البصر، وهو يبعد عنها بآلاف الأميال؟! وأراني – بفضل "ابن حلاق" – غارقا في إحدى عجائبه، لأني لم أحسبها لُجّةً ولم أكشف عن ذراعَيّ...
ولفرط حيرتي، فكرت أن أرسل أحدا إلى صنعاء ليجيئني منها بنبإٍ يقينٍ، مِنْ قِبَل الشوكاني لا مِن قِبَل الأستاذ "ابن حلاق"، فقد خشيتُ أن يرسِل إليَّ هذا الأخير بهدية لينظر بم يرجع المرسَلون... وبينما أنا غارق في غياهب الشك، إذ بعيني تهمس في أذني: "أنا هدهد العقل، ولا يستقيم العقل إذا لم يصحّ النقل". ثم نقلتني إلى الصفحة 79 من "مقدمة ابن حلاق"، وإذا بي أرى فيها صورة لإحدى ورقات المخطوط، مكتوب تحتها: [الصفحة الأخيرة من المجلد الثاني]. ومن هذه الصفحة، نقلت لي عيني ما يلي:
"(...) وكان الفراغ في نهار الخميس في اليوم السابع والعشرين من أيام شهر الحجة الحرام سنة إحدى وعشرين ومائتين وألف من الهجرة النبوية على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة والسلام" (النيل، 79)
فنازعتُ عيني في روايتها ولم أصدِّقها.. وإكراما للأستاذ "ابن حلاق"، أرسلت عيني الأخرى وقلت لها: "تبيّني! أن نصيب قوما بجهالة فنصبح على ما فعلنا نادمين!" فعادت مصدّقةً أختها. لكنها أضافت ملاحظة (والعين تلحظ)، تلقيتها بالقبول معتبرا إياها زيادة ثقة، ومفادها أن كلمة "مائتين" مكتوبة بهذا الشكل "مائة ين"؛ وكأن المؤلف كتب سهوا "مائة" ثم استدرك فوصل التاء المربوطة بالياء والنون.
فقلت في نفسي: سها الشوكاني فأنقص مائة، ووهم "ابن حلاق" فزاد مائة في عمر الأول! والفرق بينهما: أن الأول استدرك، أما الثاني فلم يدرك...
وهَبْ أن الشوكاني أثبت 1111 هـ تاريخاً لفراغه من تأليف "نيل الأوطار"، هل هذا مبرر لإثباته على علاته دون تعليق أو توضيح، ولوثبت من ألف طريق أن الشوكاني كان جزءاً من الغيب في تلك السنة؟! 
وإذا كان "وهم" كهذا وقع في مقدمة التحقيق، فماذا عن التحقيق نفسه؟
وإذا كان "المحقق" يخطئ في قراءة مفاتيح المخطوط، ثم لا يشير –من باب الأمانة العلمية- إلى اللبس الذي اعترضه عند القراءة، إن كان هو الذي قرأه؛ فكيف تسنى له تحقيق المخطوط؟ وكيف لنا أن نثق في ضبطه؟
وكنت من قبل أتساءل: ما الذي جاء بابن الفيحاء إلى صنعاء؟ لكنني الآن، بفضل قصيدة "شوقي"، أدركت الجواب: إنها الريح!
وها هي ذي الحمامة الحجازية الفطنة تحمّلني رسالة إلى "ابن حلاق" قائلة له:
هَبْ جنَّةَ الخُلْدِ اليَمَنْ ----- لا شيءَ يعدل الوطنْ!

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

 (1): في صورة هذه الصفحة من المخطوط: " شهر الحجة الحرام". وقد أغفل المحقق "الحرام" هنا، ولم يشر إلى الباعث على ذلك، ولعل "الباعث" لم يكن بـ"الحثيث"...
(2) أي: تاريخ الفراغ منه، لا ما سبق من كلام.

----------


## يحيى صالح

و الله إنني لأقرأ العجب العجاب فلا أتعجب منه كما تعجبتُ من هذه العجيبة، فهل تعجبون منه كما تعجبتُ أنا منه أم لم تعجبوا منه كما عجبتُ أنا منه؟

هل منكم مَن يستطيع إعادة ما قلتُ؟.( ابتسامة )

----------


## الواحدي

> و الله إنني لأقرأ العجب العجاب فلا أتعجب منه كما تعجبتُ من هذه العجيبة، فهل تعجبون منه كما تعجبتُ أنا منه أم لم تعجبوا منه كما عجبتُ أنا منه؟
> هل منكم مَن يستطيع إعادة ما قلتُ؟.( ابتسامة )


جزاك الله خيراً، أخي يحيى، عن التفاتتك الباسمة. فقد ظننتُني الوحيد الذي قرأ الموضوع فتعجَّب. (ابتسامة، ليست من قبيل "جزيت عن ابتسام بابتسام"!)

----------


## الرابية

إعجاز عظيم 
وإنجاز كبير 
هنيئنا لك وهنيئا لك 
كل هذه العبارات التهكمية لكي تنال من هذا الشيخ الذي جلس للتحقيق 
هب أنه أخطاء وكلنا ذاك 
وقد يكون البعض لا يرتاح لتحقيقاته ولا يروق له ذلك 
وإذا وجد خطاء نبه للنصيحة لا للتهكم

رزقني الله وإياك الإخلاص في الدين

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك على التنبيه على هذا الخطأ (اليسير) !!
ولكن.. كما قيل: "تمخَّض الجبل فولد فأرًا".. ألخِطأ في عبارة أومعلومةٍ قد تكون من ذهولٍ أوغفلةٍ بنيت عليها هرمًا كهرم "خفرع" و"خوفو". (ابتسامة)!! وحشدَّت عساكر جملك ودساكر ألفاظك .. هداك الله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد يوجد من ينتقد المحقق (الحلَّاق) في تحقيقاته، ولكن لا بمثل هذه الأخطاء، التي قد تكون من الذهول غالبًا، وليست معيارًا وحيدًا يقاس به عمل المحقِّق.. فليتك تفرَّغت لنقد تحقيقه نقدًا بعيدًا عن هذا التشنُّج والتهويل !!

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

الشيخ محمد صبحي بن حسن حلاّق، واحد من الذين أسهموا في تحقيق التراث -لاسيما اليمني منه- منذ ما يقارب 20 عاماً، ولايزال يواصل عطاءه بهمة واقتدار. أعطى لمؤلفات الإمام محمد بن علي الشوكاني عناية خاصة بحيث لم تعد له تقريباً مخطوطة لم تحقق، وهو ينشغل حالياً بكتب ومخطوطات الإمام محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير الصنعاني.

قام الشيخ حلاّق بتأليف وتحقيق 260 رسالة وكتاباً مطبوعاً، وله 140 رسالة وكتاباً تحت الطبع، في دور نشر في لبنان والسعودية ومصر والإمارات العربية واليمن

وعموماً جزاك الله خيراً على الملاحظة وليتك تراسله للتوضيح .

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

خطأ بسيط وسهو لا يعرو عن مثله بشر، وما من داعِ للتهويل، والعنوان تحميلٌ للحلاق ما لا يحتمل.
سامحك الله.

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أما بعد:
إخوتي الكرام: الرابية، وعدنان البخاري، وأبو محمد العمري، ومحمد زياد التكلة.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
لم يكن تأخري عن الإجابة لتمنُّع مني، بل لتمعُّنٍ حسبته ضروريا في فحوى كلامكم ونص ما سأفضي إليكم به من قول.
ويبدو أن اللغة التي اصطفيتها، أو اصطفتني، لطرق الموضوع لم تفهَم كما أردت لها. لذا، سأَرْقي نفسي من الأديب القابع بين جنبيّ، وأكسر يراع البيان، لأستعير قلما جافّاً من "الأكاديمية"، يمتاز ببرودة أسلوب المتكلمين، وبضحالة قاموس المستشرقين.

**الملاحظات السبع**
وهنا لا بد من ملاحظات توضيحية يقتضيها المقام:
1_ لم أقصد التهكم بالمحقق "محمد صبحي الحلاق"، لا قصداً ولا تصريحا. ولم أكتب بنية "النيل" منه، بل بنية إعادة الاعتبار "للنَّيْل"، وأعني بذلك "نيل الأوطار". ولو أردتم ملخصا لكلامي كله، لأوجزته لكم في جملة واحدة: "الشيخ حلاق لم يكن أهلاً لتحقيق نيل الأوطار". وهذا ليس تهكّماً بالرجل، ولا غمزا، ولا جرحاً لعدالته؛ بل هو حكم ناتج عن قناعة تستند إلى قرائن.
2_ صدَّر الشيخ "حلاق" تحقيقه ببيتين لأبي حيان التوحيدي هما:
عِداتي لهم فضلٌ عليَّ ومِنَّةٌ ---- فلا أذْهَبَ الرحمان عنِّي الأعاديَا
هُمُ بحثوا عن زلَّتي فاجتنبتُها ---- وهمْ نافسوني فاكتسبتُ المعاليا
ومن المؤكَّد أنه لم يكن يقصدني بهذين البيتين، بل محققا آخر يعرفه هو وبعض خواصه. وكاتب هذه السطور لم يكتب ما كتب بمنطق العداوة ولا من منطلق المنافسة. فمن أنا حتى أخاصم مَن حقق "نيل الأوطار" في 16 مجلّداً ! ومن أنا حتى أنافسه؟ وعلى أية غنيمة؟ ولكن على فرض أنني توصلت إلى حكمي بمنطق العداوة أو المنافسة، فقد دعا الشيخُ الله ألاَّ يُذهبني عنه، لأكون سببا في اكتسابه المزيد من المعالي! فلا يكوننَّ الواحد منكم مَلَكيًّا أكثر من الملِك. الشيخ دعا أمثالي (إن صح أنني منهم) إلى نقد كتابه في ثاني صفحة من كتابه، وأنتم تودُّون حرماني من كرم ضيافته! فالعتب على الشيخ، لا عليّ...
3_ يدعوني الأخ الفاضل "عدنان البخاري" بكل لطف إلى التفرُّغ لنقد تحقيق الشيخ حلاق قائلا: "فليتك تفرَّغت لنقد تحقيقه نقدًا بعيدًا عن هذا التشنُّج والتهويل!!" وأستسمح الأخ الكريم في أن يعذرني إذا اعتذرت عن تلبية طلبه. فكون الشيخ أصبح "شوكانويا" (على حد تعبير المستعربين من فراخ المستشرقين، كقولهم: "إسلاموي")، لا يعني بالضرورة أنني ملزَم أن أصبح "حلاقويا"! وذلك أنني في نقدي له، لم أنطلق من إشكالية "هل محمد صبحي حلاق محقق جيد أم لا؟"، كما هو ديدن بعصهم في التعامل مع عالَم الفكر؛ بل انطلقت من إشكال: "هل تحقيق نيل الأوطار تحقيق جيد أم لا؟"، بغض النظر عن هوية صاحبه، وشخصه، وإنتاجه الفكري، وتحقيقاته الأخرى، ومكانته عند أتباعه. بل ستعجب (واعجبْ معنا أخي "يحيى صالح" مرة أخرى!) إذا قلت لك إن الإشكال-المنطلق الثاني لم يكن في البال إطلاق. فالبداية كانت لها قصة أخرى، سأذكرها –بإذن الله- فيما بعد...
ولأكون أكثر وضوحا: هدفي ليس الانتقاص من الرجل، أو طمس مآثره، أو تغييب مناقبه، أو التشهير به، أو بلوغ الشهرة من خلاله. هدفي الوحيد في هذا المقام هو إيضاح ما توصلت إليه من نتائج تتعلق بقيمة تحقيقه لنيل الأوطار، لا غير.
أمَّا عن "التشنُّج"، فلم أستشعره لا عضويا ولا نفسيا.. اللهم إلا إذا كان لدى الأخ الكريم جهاز "سكانر" حديث، يشخص الأعراض عن بُعد؛ فإنني سأكون له "شاكراً" (وسيكون "محمودا") إذا هو تمكن من أن يكشف لي عن أسباب الحموضة التي "تنتابني" من حين لآخر. وتذكر عبارة "تنتابني" هذه، فإن لها علاقة وثيقة بما نحن بصدد الحديث عنه. (وفي هذا المقام أجدني مضطرا إلى التصريح بأنني أمزح، حتى لا أُفهَم خطأً!)
وأما "التهويل"، فأرجو أن يتضح للأخ فيما بعد أنني لست من عصبة المهوِّلين.
4_ ذكر الأخ الفاضل أبو محمد العمري شيئا من فضائل الشيخ في دنيا التحقيق والكتابة. وكاتب هذه السطور لم يتنكّر لذلك، ولا نفاه، ولا حقّر من قيمته. ومع ذلك، أراني ملزَماً أن أقول له: إنّ العبرة ليست بالكثرة، أو التكثُّر، أو التكاثر؛ بل بالجودة والإتقان. وكاتب هذه السطور لم يحكم على الشيخ بأنه لم يُتقن في كل ما كتب، وأنّى له ذلك، فإنتاج محققنا غزير؛ بل إلى خطأين في كتاب بعينه، ورآههما فادحين، واعتبرهما ينسفان مصداقية التحقيق من الأساس. أمّا ما سوى ذلك، فزاد الله الشيخَ مِن فضله، وقيّض له تلاميذ بمثل كفاءته أو يزيدون، ينشرون فضائله ويقررون مناقبه.
5_ لمست في كلام الأخ "الرابية" صدقا في المنافحة عن الشيخ، ودعوة إلى النصيحة. وهنا لا بد من توضيح مسألة أراها بالغة الأهمية. السجال الفكري غير الجدل المذموم بين الناس. ويفترض في النقد أن يتسم بالموضوعية، وأن يركز على المنتَج بدل المنتِج. وطالَما التزم هذا الضابط (وملازمة الضباط في زماننا منجاة في نظر البعض)، خرج عن دائرة القدح والتشهير؛ لأنه يتسامى عن التشخيص، لتمسكه بالتسديد الذي يراه صاحبه، ولو تبيّن أن هذا الأخير مخطئ فيما ذهب إليه. فإذا اتضح لي مثلا أن سائق حافلة عمومية غير ماهر في قيادته، أو أنه ماهر لكنه لا يعرف الطريق الرابطة بين دمشق وحلب، فأعلمت الركاب بذلك وحذَّرتهم؛ هل أكون آثما؟ أم سيغدو ذلك من واجباتي؟ قِس هذا على ذاك يتضح لك المراد.
ثم إن تاريخنا الفكري مليء بكتب الردود والردود على الردود، ولم نر العلماء تأففوا من ذلك ولا أدانوه. بل كان ذلك من علامات الحيوية والصحَّة في نشاطهم الفكري، حتى إن أحد المستشرقين نبَّه إلى ذلك في الطبعة الجديدة من "دائرة المعارف الإسلامية" واعتبره فنًّا قائما بذاته يكاد يميِّز بثرائه وإيجابيته الأمّةَ الإسلامية عن غيرها!
فلْنُعِد الأمور إلى نصابها، ولْنترك العواطف جانبا، ولْيكن ديدننا الأساس هو الإنصاف؛ نقول للمحسن: "أحسنت!"، وللمسيء: "أسأت!" فلا خير فينا إذا لم نقلها، ولا خير فيهم إذا لم يسمعوها منّا...
6_ أجمعتم على اعتبار الخطإ الذي نبهت إليه خطأ "واحد" و"يسير" و"بسيط" و"سهو"، ناتج "عن ذهول أو غفلة"، "لا يعرو عن مثله بشر". وهنا لا بد من "تشجير" التوضيح وعرضه ضمن عدة فروع:
*أ_* أبشع الأخطاء هي تلك التي ترتكب في ديباجة أي عمل فكري، سواء كان إبداعاً أو تحقيقاً. فالديباجة وجه الكتاب وفاتحة الشهية لقراءته. وإذا لم يعتن بها صاحبها كما يليق، فذلك يعني أن عنايته بالكتاب كانت أقل. وأخطاء المقدمات في التحقيق أبشع، لأن المقترض في المحقق أنه مؤتمن على المخطوط الذي نقله إلى القارئ. فإذا لاحظ هذا الأخير خطأ في قراءة المخطوط منذ الصفحات الأولى، اهتزت الثقة. وعندئذ يجد القارئ نفسه بين ثلاث خيارات: إمّا أن يضع الكتاب جانبا ويرتاح، وإمّا أن يتجاهل ما اكتشفه و"يطنِّش" ويعتمد على الكتاب دون "وجع دماغ"، وإمّا أن يقرأه بعين ناقدة غير واثقة من فهم وضبط محققه. ولكل منّا الخيار بين هذه الأصناف الثلاثة. لكن اعذروني إذا كنت انجذبت إلى الخيار الصعب.
*ب_*  لم أشر إلى خطإ واحد، بل إلى خطأين. وأنا أعتبرهما في غاية الأهمية. لماذا؟ الأول، وهو الذي يدور عليه جل المشاركة، يشكك في قدرة المحقق على قراءة المخطوط قراءة سليمة. كما أنه يوحي بأن المحقق لا يراجع ما يكتب، ولو التفتَ إلى فقرات كان قد سطرها قبل صفحات قليلة حول حياة الشوكاني، لانتبه إلى "سهوه". وقد تبيَّن لي عبر قراءتي للتحقيق أن صاحبه يكتب بطريقة شبيهة بالزخّات، وأنه لا يراجع ما كتب ليتأكد هل "زخاته" منسجمة بعضها مع بعض أم لا. وهذا يتضح بجلاء من خلال اضطرابه في المنهج، وكذا في غياب الإحالات على المواطن اللاحقة من الكتاب حيث تنبغي الإحالة عليها.
والخطأ الثاني، الذي أشرت إليه ولم أركز عليه وأرجأت الإفاضة فيه عمداً، يكمن في هذه الفقرة: "وكان الفراغ في نهار الخميس في اليوم السابع والعشرين من أيام شهر الحجة. سنة إحدى عشر ومائة وألف من الهجرة النبوية. على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة والسلام وكان التأليف بمحروس مدينة صنعاء المحمية بالله". (1/71) وهو غياب لفظة "الحرام" بعد "أيام شهر الحجة"، كما هي جلية في الصورة التي أثبتها المحقق عن المخطوط "أ" في الصفحة: 79.
وقد يكون ذلك نتيجة سهو أو غفلة.. لكن مَن يخطئ في هذه، قد يخطئ في أخرى. وسترون أن لهذا الخطإ إخوة وأخوات، بعضهم أشقاء وبعض من الرضاع.
وقد استوقفني إغفال المحقق لهذه الكلمة. ولو لم تكن عبارة "الحرام" واضحة وضوح الشمس في رابعة النهار، لما عرَّجت عليها؛ لكنها كانت هناك أسفلَ الصفحة، وكأنها تقول لي: "قف! هنا الحرام". فوقفت... ولدي ظنٌّ راجح –وقد يكون ظنّاً آثماً– أنّ الشيخ استغرب أن تكون الجملة على هذا الشكل: "في اليوم السابع والعشرين من أيام شهر الحجة الحرام". وحق له ذلك، فعبارة "شهر الحجة الحرام" غير مألوفة ولا كثيرة الاستعمال. ولكن هل لأنها كذلك، نهملها ونضرب بها عرض الحائط، ولا نشير إليها ولو بالتشكيك في صحتها أو باقتراح لفظة أخرى تشابهها رسماً ويستقيم بها المعنى؟ هل هذا من الأمانة العلمية؟ أتمنى أن يكون ذلك حصل "سهو وغفلة"، لا غير...
سوى هذا، ما الذي كان على المحقق فعله للتثبت من الكلمة؟ إن أول قاعدة في التحقيق هي أن تنقل النص بأمانة، ولو بدا مخالفا لقواعد اللغة أو مألوف استعمالاتها. بعد ذلك تتأكد من العبارة المبهمة أو الموهمة في المخطوط نفسه، أي تحاكم المخطوط إلى المخطوط، بالنظر إذا كانت العبارة تكررت بقلم المؤلف أم لا. ثم تبحث عن نفس العبارة إذا كانت مستعملة في المصنفات الأخرى للمؤلف. وبعدها تتأكد إذا كانت تلك العبارة مستعملة لدى أبناء عصره، أو مصره، أو المصنفين في الفن الذي يتمحور حوله المخطوط. وبعد هذا كله، إذا تأكدت أنها خطأ بيِّن لا يحتمل الشك، وجب عليك أن تثبتها. وأنت في هذا مخيَّر بين أن تثبتها في المتن وتشير في الهامش إلى أنها كذا جاءت في المخطوط وأن الذي تراه صوابا كذا، أو أن تصوِّبها في المتن وتذكر الأصل في الهامش معلِّلا لاختيارك. والخيار الثاني أحبُّ إلى العلامة شاكر، وهو أحب إليَّ أيضا...
وأصدقكم القول أنني لم أكلف نفسي مشقة المرور بكل تلك المراحل التي ذكرتها، بل اختصرت الطريق للتأكد من أن "الحرام" في موضعه. فقد تذكرت أن للشوكاني كتابا في التراجم عنوانه "البدر الطالع بمحاسن مَن بعد القرن التاسع"، فقلت في نفسي: من المستبعد ألا يكون من بين مئات التراجم التي أفرد لها الشوكاني هذا المصنف علَم لم يتوفَّ في شهر ذي الحجة! وكذلك كان الأمر، ولكن على غير ما توقعت... ففي آخر "البدر الطالع"، بعد الترجمة المخصصة ليوسف بن يحيى بن الحسين ابن الإمام المؤيد محمد ابن الإمام القاسم الصنعاني ما يلي: "قال المؤلف قدس الله روحه: إلى هنا انتهى الكتاب، في ليلة الأربعاء، ثاني شهر الحجة الحرام، سنة 1213 ثلاث عشرة ومائتين وألف". والمؤلف ليس شخصا آخر سوى... الشوكاني! أي أنها من عبارات المؤلف، مثلها مثل عبارة "بمحروس مدينة صنعاء المحمية بالله"، التي تبدو غريبة على السمع، لكن الشوكاني استعملها في مواضع أخرى من كتبه. ولما تذكرت أن الشيخ حلاق ممن حققوا هذا الكتاب، ازددت عجبا... (ولك أن تتعجب معنا مرة أخرى أخي "يحيى صالح"!).
*جـ_* الخطأ ليس بالهيِّن ولا البسيط. فهو يتعلق بمفاتيح المخطوط: مَن نسخه؟ ومتى فرغ منه؟ وفي أي موضع؟ وما إلى ذلك... وهي بمثابة "الشيفرة" التي تحدد هوية المخطوط، وصحة نسبته إلى مؤلفه، وزمان تأليفه أو نسخه. فإذا أخطأ المحقق في قراءتها، ولو "سهوا"، كان ذلك مؤشرا على ثغرة يعاني منها في الضبط والتدقيق، أو في الفهم والتحقيق، أو في الاثنين معا. 
*د_* لا أدعي أنَّ هذين الخطأين أديا إلى قلب حقيقة "نيل الأوطار" أو تحريفه أو تزييفه بشكل كامل؛ لكنهما يظلان مؤشرين يثيران "جهاز استشعار" القارئ اللبيب. وأصدقكم القول أن اكتشافي لهذين الخطأين كان نهاية المطاف، لا بدايته. فلم ألتفت إليهما إلا بعد اكتشافي لكَمٍّ معتبر من الأخطاء "التحقيقية" في الجزء المتعلق بمقدمة الشوكاني لنَيله. ولو كانا خطأين معزولين غريبين في الكتاب، لما أشرت إليهما إطلاقا، ولاعتبرتهما نتيجة سهو من المحقق أو إهمال من الناشر...
*هـ-* التنبيه إلى أخطاء الآخرين لا يعني أنني منزَّه عن الأخطاء. لكن ارتكابي لأخطاء لا يعني تنزيه الآخرين عمّا نسبته إليهم من أخطاء. (وهذا مثل سائر، لكن برطانة الأعاجم "الآكاديمية"!)
7_ أشار الأخ "محمد زياد تكلة" إلى أن "العنوان تحميلٌ للحلاق ما لا يحتمل"، وهو في ذلك مُحقٌّ. فقد انتقيت لازم القول وركزت عليه، لألفت الانتباه إلى صلب المقال. وفي هذا نوع من الإثارة الشريفة، وهي ليست كاذبة على أي وجه من الوجوه.

والبقية تأتي...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. ما أسهل أن تنفي عن نفسك ما ظهر بقولك: لستُ، وما فعلتُ، وما قصدُّتُ.. !! والأمر لا يستدعي ماسحًا ضوئيًّا كما ظننتَ، بل بتأمُّلٍ يسيرٍ لعلَّه يتاح لك في وقتٍ آخر تتغيَّر فيه النفوس والظروف.. وانتقادي وغيري لم يكن لأصل انتقادك؛ بل لأمرٍ آخر يخرج عنه إلى غيره.. وقولك: "ليس -فلانٌ- أهلًا لتحقيق كذا وكذا" مقبولٌ لو دعِّم بالقرائن المقنعة والشواهد البيِّنة، لا بمجرد التهويل ونحوه. 
أعانك الله..

----------


## الواحدي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي عدنان على مبادرتك بالجواب.
وجوابي لك: لا تستعجل، فبقية الكلام آتية، والقرائن كذلك، إذ لم أؤسس كلامي السابق إلا استناداً إليها. وأنا لا أرجئها لانعدامها أو للتشويق لإليها، ولكن الرقانة تأخذ مني وقتا...
ولا تنسنا من دعائك.

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

أخي الواحدي سلمك الله
أرعدت وأبرقت وأرغيت وأزبدت لأجل خطأ واحد والبشر لا يسلم من الخطأ!!!
ثم لما نبهك الفضلاء على أنه يسير لا يستحق كل هذه الهالة لم تقتنع وأردت إثبات أنه خطأ كبير.
أقول: لو أقبلت على ما ينفعك لكان أبرأ لدينك وأسلم لعرضك.(والإقناع ليس بكثرة الكلام وخير الكلام ما قل ودل ولم يطل فيمل)

----------


## العوضي

حقيقة يكفي في الرجل أنه هو من يحقق الكتب التي يصدرها , وليس عنده فريق عمل أو مجموعة تعمل له 

في وجهة نظري أن هذا الأمر وحده يكفي للتجاوز عن هفوات أي محقق إن كان يلمس منه الإخلاص في عمله , وينبه بلطف على إخطائه بخلاف غيره 

والله الموفق

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

أفلا أمهلتم الشيخ حتى يفرغ مما بدأ، وقد أنبأكم أن هذا "أول غيثه"؟؟.. أم أننا صرنا "نشتمُّ" من كل نقد رائحة "التجريح".. فنغضب، ونذب، ونقارع؟؟!

أما الخطأ يا فضيلة الشيخ -والحق يقال-.. فليس كبيرا كثيرا! ولا يظهر منه سوء قراءة المحقق للمخطوطة، إلا أن يعضده أمثلة أخر.. فلعلكم تفيدوننا

وأنا أعلم أن الشيخ طارق عوض الله حفظه الله، قد انتقد بشدة نشرة الحلاق.. ولكني لا أعلم موقف المشايخ الكرام مما قال؛ ولعل الشيخ طارق جاز له ما لم يجز لغيره إذ حقق النيل!

----------


## الواحدي

أتت البقية!

الحمد لله رب العالمين.
يبدو أن بعض الإخوة مستعجلون.. ولكن لن يحملني ذلك على انتهاج التسرع مسلكا، ولن يصرفني عن المنهج الذي رسمته سلفا لما أنا بصدده. وإني لأشكر لهم التفاتهم إلى الموضوع، وأتغاضى عن العبارات الجارحة التي أطلقها بعضهم، فهم معذورون. ولعل الذنب ذنبي، لأنني أعرض ملاحظاتي على مراحل، ولم أفرغ بعد الجعبة، وبعضهم لا ينتظر إلا ذاك.
لكنني أخالفهم الرأي في اعتبار الخطأين من "المعفو عنه". وأصحاب هذا الشأن يدركون ذلك تماما. ولن أكرر ما قلته من قبل، ولكن أضيف التالي:
عندما يرتكب "محقق" خطأين فاحشين كالمشار إليهما في مقدمة تحقيقه، فإن ذلك بمثابة نزع الثقة من مصداقيته في قراءة المخطوط. وكل تصويب بعد ذلك من طرفه، أو ترجيح، أو اختيار، سيظل محل شك وريبة لدى القارئ إلى أن يرى المخطوط بأم عينيه. وأكتفي في هذا المقام بإيراد مثال واحد ("واحد فقط!" سيقول بعضهم..):
عندما يعلق المحقق على نص "النيل" التالي، في الصفحة 297 من المجلد السادس: "والحديثان يدلان على أن ساعة الإجابة هي وقت صلاة الجمعة من عند [صعود] الإمام المنبر..."  قائلا في الهامش رقم 8: "في المخطوط (أ، ب) (سعوط) وهو خطأ، والصواب ما أثبتناه" فإنه يعتريني الشك في أن كلمة "سعوط" لا وجود لها في المخطوطين، وإنما توهم المحقق قراءتها كذلك. لماذا؟ لأن المحقق فتح مجال الشك منذ الصفحات الأولى من مقدمته. ولأن سائر المطبوعات، أثبتتها بالدال، ولم يعقب أصحابها على ذلك. ولأن الألف اللينة من لفظة "الإمام" ربما كانت قريبة من "دال" "الصعود" فبدت للمحقق كأنها "طاء". وهناك سبب رابع، أذكره على سبيل التندر، وهو أن نسَّاخ اليمن يتعاطون القات، ولا شأن لهم بالسعوط!
وبما أننا أثرنا مسألة المنهج، لننتقل الآن إلى صلب الموضوع:
فيما يتعلق بالتحقيق هناك مبادئ عامة لهذا الفن، هي بمثابة الدعائم التي لا يعتبر العمل تحقيقا من دونها. وبعد ذلك هناك اختيارات والتزامات، يلزم المحقق بها نفسه. والمنهج العلمي يقتضي أن يحترم المحقق التزاماته، سواء كان مصرجا بها في المقدمة أو لا، وألا يتعداها أو يهملها. وإذا اضطر إلى الخروج عنها، فإنه يشير إلى دواعي ذلك في الهامش المناسب.
والملاحظ على الشيخ "حلاق" أنه لم يلتزم بالخطة التي رسمها لنفسه في مقدمة التحقيق، كما أنه لم يلتزم بالمنهج المتعارف عليه لدى أصحاب هذا الفن؛ وكأنه يجهلها أو يتجاهلها.. وهذا ما سماه بعض فضلاء الباحثين بـ "المنهج الانتقائي". وكنت من قبل أشرت إلى أن المطَّلع على التحقيق بعين ناقدة يتجلى له وكأن الشيخ أنجزه على شكل "إملاءات"، سمَّيتها بـ "الزخَّات"، وأنه لا يحاكم المخطوط إلى المخطوط، بل ولا يقارن الهوامش التي أضافها هو بعضها ببعض. وأكتفي هنا بإيراد مثال واحد (وسيقول بعضهم مرة أخرى: "واحد فقط!"):
في الصفحة 88 من الجزء الثاني ما يلي:
"وبعد هذا فلا شك في أولوية استيعاب المسح لجميع الرأس، وصحة أحاديثه ولكن دون الجزم بالوجوب مفاوز [وعقبات] (1)" (ملاحظة: عند النقل عن "حلاق"، ألتزم التشكيل وعلامات الرقم كما وضعها هو)
في الهامش (1) من الصفحة نفسها: "في "المخطوط" وعقاب ولعل الصواب ما أثبتناه".
وهنا ملاحظتان ترتبطان ارتباطا وثيقا بالمنهج:
1_ استغرابه لكلمة "عقبات" أكثر من غريب. لماذا؟ لأنه جاء في مقدمة الشوكاني لشرحه (1/105) ما يلي:
"وأما في مواطن الجدالِ والخصامِ فقد أخذت فيها بنصيب من إطالة ذيول الكلام؛ لأنها معارك تتبيّن عندها مقادير الفحول، ومفاوزُ لا يقطع شِعابها وعقابها (6) إلا نحاريرُ الأصول". فاللفظة من قاموس الشوكاني، ولا مبرر لاستنكارها واستبدالها بلفظة أخرى، تحكُّماً. ولْنفرض أن المحقق شك في صحتها لغويا، فقد كان يكفيه أن يطلع على أول معجم يقع عليه بصره ليتأكد أنها صواب. هذه واحدة.
والثانية، وهي الأدهى: جاء في الصفحة نفسها (1/105)، في الهامش رقم: 6، ما يلي: "العقاب: جمع عقبة: وهي مرقى صعب من الجبال. القاموس المحيط ص 130"!! فما الذي جعل المحقق يتقبل "العقاب" (!) هنا ويبرره، ثم يتجنبه ويتحاشاه في موضع آخر؟ وهذا يعني أحد أمرين اثنين، لا ثالث لهما:
_ إمّا أن الشيخ أنجز تحقيقه على طريقة "الزخات" التي أشرنا أليها، فلم تذكر عينه الشمال ما لاحظته عينه اليمين، ولم يراجع ما كتبه. وهذا أحسنُ الظنِّ به.
_ وإمّا أنه أوكل التحقيق إلى مجموعة من "عمّال السُّخْرة" في مكاتب التحقيق، واكتفى بالحكم على الأحاديث معتمدا على غيره، وارتضى وضع اسمه وحده على غلاف الكتاب؛ فنتجت عن ذلك مثل هذه الثغرات. وهذا أسوأُ الظن به.
وفي كلتا الحالتين، هو غير معذور.
2_ قوله في الهامش رقم (1) من الصفحة 88 في الجزء الثاني: "في "المخطوط" وعقاب..." عبارة غريبة وعجيبة. فما المقصود بـ "المخطوط"؟ وقد وضعه بين مزدوجتين، وكأنه يشير إلى مخطوط معيَّن! هل هو المخطوط (أ)؟ أم (ب)؟ أم (ج)؟ أم مخطوط آخر؟ أم سائر مخطوطات "نيل الأوطار"؟ أم هو "تدليس ثقة"؟! 

وهنا أسجل وقتا مستقطعا، لئلا يطول انتظار بعض المستعجلين، ثم أواصل الحديث بإذن الله...

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

أخي المكرم: هذا هو موضوعك الوحيد في المجلس، وعندي طلب شخصي:
أرجو أن تصرف طاقتك في مواضيع أخرى أكثر فائدة، وإن شاء الله نرى لك الكثير الطيب.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## الواحدي

البقية...


** الأحكام التسعة **

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده.
بارك الله في الأستاذ "محمد زياد التكلة" على النصيحة، وأعتذر إذا كان بعضهم فهم أن غايتي التهجم أو الانتقاص. وأرجو ألا يحذف هذه المشاركة. كما أصارحه أنني عاتب عليه لاعتبار ما نحن بصدده غير ذي فائدة وهدراً للطاقة. فلو التفت إلى الجدل العقيم الذي يدور حول مواضيع إما مستهلكة، وإما ناشرة للخلاف والشقاق، وإما مستهدفة لجس النبض ورصد التحولات الفكرية لدى الشباب المسلم (كحكم التكفير، والخروج على الحاكم، والموقف من بعض الأنظمة العربية والإسلامية...إلخ) لنظر إلى موضوعنا بعين الرضا. فالموضوع: مناقشة نقدية لكتاب محقق؛ لا أكثر ولا أقل. وهي خدمة مجانية نقدمها للدار التي أشرفت على طبعه. وإذا نشب جدال من بعضنا، فلا ضير في ذلك، طالما نحن ملتزمون بالآداب والإسلامية والاحترام المتبادل.
واعلم أن عدم إقدامك على حذف الموضوع مفخرة للمنتدى وللمشرفين عليه. ولك مني خالص الدعاء، وفائق الشكر والتقدير على تفهُّمك.
وأعود إلى الموضوع، وقد كنت بصدد الحديث عن منهج المحقق. وأقرر مجددا أنه يمتاز بالاضطراب، وأنه ليس على سمت واحد، وأنه لم يتقيد بعدد من قواعد التحقيق وإخراج النصوص. وفيما يلي الإيضاحات التالية:
وقبل ذلك أشير إلى أن معظم الأمثلة التي سأوردها تكاد تنحصر في الجزء المتعلق بمقدمة الشارح وشرح مقدمة المصنف، أي من الصفحة 103 إلى الصفحة 137 من الجزء الأول، وقد فعلت ذلك بغرض الاختصار:
*1_* علامات الرقم (أو الوقف أو التنقيط) وُضعت بشكل عشوائي، حتى إن القارئ ليتساءل أحيانا: ما هو الضابط الذي التزمه المحقق إزاءها. سواء كان ذلك في المتن أو في الهوامش. ومن المعلوم أن هذه العلامات أصبح لها أهمية بالغة في ضبط النصوص، بل صارت عنصرا مهما في فهم النص. وسأكتفي في هذا المقام بمثالين:
_ في الصفحة (1/111): " وأخرج أيضا ابن حبان عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا بلفظ : ((كلُّ أمرٍ ذِي بَالٍ لا يُبدأ فيهِ بحمدِ الله فهو أقطَعُ ))، وأخرجه أيضا أبو داود عنه، وكذلك النسائي وابن ماجه، وفي رواية ( أبتر ) بدل ( أقطع )، وله ألفاظٌ أُخَرُ أوردَهَا الحافظ عبدُ القادِرِ الرهاويُّ في الأربعين له، وسيذكر المصنف رحمه الله [تعالى] حديثَ أبي هريرة هذا في باب اشتمالِ الخطبة على حمد الله من أبواب الجمعة". وهي جملة تحولت بفضل علامات الرقم المعتمدة إلى جملة كيلومترية تقطع نفس الفارئ وتشوش ذهنه، مع أنه كان بإمكان المحقق إدماج النقاط كما تقتضيه قواعد الرقم والرسم.
_ في الهامش رقم (2) من الصفحة (1/104): "الخرِّيت: الماهر (...إلخ) من الطريق. [النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر: لابن الأثير: (2/19)]" وبعدها في الهامش بسطر، في الهامش رقم (4): "درس الرسم دُرُوسا: عَفَا، القاموس المحيط ص 701". وقبلها في الصفحة (1/103)، في الهامش رقم 5 نجد: "أورده الهيثمي في ((معجم الزوائد)) (8/259)"
وهذا المثال يجمع عددا من ضروب الاضطراب في علامات الرقم. فلماذا وضع عنوان الكتاب ورقم الصفحة في الهامش "4" بين معقوفتين؟ ولماذا جاء ذكر القاموس المحيط في الهامش 5 بعد فاصلة، لا نقطة؟ ولماذا جاء عَرِيّاً من المزدوجتين أو الظفرين؟ ولماذا لم يُفصل بينه وبين الإحالة على الصفحة؟ ولماذا جاءت الإحالة على "معجم الزائد" في الهامش 5 مخالفة من حيث علامات الرقم للهامشين السابقين؟ ونماذج هذا النوع من الاضطراب في الهوامش لا تحصى ولا تُعَدّ.
وقد أشار المحقق إلى منهجه في العزو، في الصفحة (1/96) (النقطة: 10)، ولكنه لم يلتزمه إطلاقا؛ بل اكتشفت أنه في ذلك رهينة للمصادر الحديثة التي ينقل عنها!
*2_* يترجم للأعلام بطريقة عشوائية انتقائية. وهو أحيانا يعرِّف بالمعروف المشهور، ويتجاهل الأقل شهرة والمغمور. ومثال ذلك أنه في مقدمة الشارح يعرِّف بالنووي، ويحيل على ترجمة البخاري ومسلم؛ لكنه يهمل مَن هم أقل شهرة. وأحيانا في الصفحة نفسها يترجم لبعض الأعلام ويهمل غيرهم، دون سبب وجيه ظاهر. ومثال ذلك: الصفحة (1/123). حيث ترجم لـ: القعنبي وحرملة بن يحيى وخَلَف بن هشام، وأهمل: إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان وأبا زرعة وأبا حاتم والماسرجسي والأخرم؛ مع أنهم متجاورون في حيِّز لا يتجاوز الأسطر الخمس! وقد تتبعت أسماء الأعلام الذين لم يترجم لهم في هذا القسم وحده فوجدت عددهم يتجاوز الثلاثين، عدا المشاهير والذين أحال على مظان ترجمتهم في "سير أعلام النبلاء"؛ ومن بينهم مَن ذُكِر بالكنية فقط أو بالنسبة، وكان ينبغي تحديد هويتهم على أقل تقدير...
*3_* يشير المحقق في مقدمته إلى أنه اعتمد ثلاث مخطوطات، وسماها (أ) و(ب) و(جـ). الأولى بخط الشوكاني نفسه؛ والثانية تم الفراغ منها قبل وفاة الشوكاني بـ 25 سنة. ويبدو أن الشوكاني اطّلع عليها (ومن الوارد أنه اطلع فقط على الحواشي التي وضعها أحد معاصريه على "النيل"). والثالثة هي المخطوطة (جـ) وهي ناقصة كما أشار إلى ذلك المحقق. وقال: "حصلت على المجلد الأول منه فقط من أوله وحتى (كذا!) باب التشهد لسجود السهو بعد السلام" (1/92). وفيما يلي بعض الملاحظات:
_ لا يشير المحقق إلى وجود مخطوطات أخرى أو عدمه. ولا يشير لماذا أهمل بقية النسخ. وهذه ثغرة منهجية. 
_ لا يذكر المحقق لماذا لم يحصل على بقية النسخة (جـ)؟ هل هي مفقودة؟ أم موجودة ولم يتمكن من حيازتها؟ ولماذا؟
_ لا يذكر المحقق كيفية استعماله للنسخ الثلاث. هل اتخذ واحدة منها أصلا مثلا؟ أم عاملها بالتساوي ورجَّح؟ وما هي المعايير التي استند إليها في الترجيح عند وجود اختلاف بين النسخ؟ ولم يذكر إذا كان سيشير إلى مواضع الاختلاف بشكل راتب مطرد؟ أم فقط عندما يقتضي المقام ذلك؟ وما إلى ذلك من القواعد المنهجية التي يجب أن يعتمد عليها المحقق في تحقيقه... 
*4_* بالنسبة لشكل ألفاظ النص: في كثير من الأحيان يشكل المحقق ما هو واضح ولا يحتاج إلى ذلك، ويُهمل ما يقتضي الشكل لأنه قليل الاستعمال، أو يشتبه على القارئ بعبارات أخرى لها نفس الرسم، أو تعوَّد الناس على نطقه بشكل خاطئ. والأمثلة على ذلك لا تحصى ولا تعد؛ لذا سأتجاوزها ربحاً للوقت. والضابط المنهجي في هذه المسألة هو: إما أن تشكل النص كله (إذا كان الكتاب متنا علميا مثلا أو جامع أحاديث...إلخ)؛ وإما أن تهمِل الشكل كلِّيّاً ولا تثبت منه إلا ما هو مثبَت في المخطوط؛ وإمّا أن تكتفي بشكل ما من شأن رسمه أن يؤدي إلى الالتباس.
ويشار هنا إلى أن المحقق الذي يلتزم شكل الكتاب، على أيِّ وجه من الوجوه، مسؤول عن أي خطأ يقع في هذا المجال. ومع ذلك هناك نسبة طفيفة من الأخطاء اعتبرها بعضهم من الأخطاء المطبعية المعفو عنها. وفي هذه الحالة، يتوزع دمها بين القبائل: المحقق، والمصحح، والناشر.
*5_* لم يلتزم المحقق بمنهج موحد فيما يتعلق بأولويات المصادر لديه في حال العزو أو شرح الألفاظ أو ترجمة الأعلام. فتراه -مثلاً- في الصفحة نفسها يعتمد في شرح لفظ على "النهاية" لابن الأثير، ثم في الهامش الذي بعده على "القاموس المحيط"، دون أن يكون لذلك سبب وجيه أو ضابط علمي معتبَر. وكذا الأمر بالنسبة بالنسبة لترجمة الأعلام. والأمثلة على ذلك عديدة، يلحظها كل حصيف.
*6_* امتلاك ناصية اللغة التي كُتِب بها المخطوط من أولويات التحقيق، فالتحقيق أساساً هو: ضبط النص. صحيح أن الله منَّ علينا بلغة ثرية، ألفاظها تتجاوز الحصر. لكن على المحقق أن يدقق ويستوثق من كل ما يقرأه. فإذا واجه صعوبة في ضبط كلمة أو توجيه معناها، ولم يجد ما يسعفه في المعاجم المفردة لهذا الشأن، اتجه إلى كتب الغريب، أو دواوين الشعر، أو كتب التراجم، وهكذا... إلى أن يظفر بمبتغاه، أو يشير إلى أن الكلمة وردت هكذا ولم يجد لها معنى يستقيم فيما اطلع عليه من مصادر. إضافة إلى ذلك، ينبغي أن تكون له الدراية الكافية بمصطلحات وتراكيب الفن الذي أُفرِد له المخطوط، ولغة المؤلف، ولغة أهل عصره ومصره. وهذا من اللوازم الضرورية في التحقيق.
وإذا عدنا إلى المحقق، وجدنا أخطاء بيِّنة في هذا المجال، بعضها ينمُّ عن جهل باستعمال المعاجم العربية. وقد أشرنا إلى تغييره لكلمة "عِقاب" (جمع عقبة) في متن الكتاب وأسباب ذلك، وسنعطي أمثلة أخرى على ذلك توضح المقصود.
*7_* لا يشير المحقق في مقدمته إلى الطبعات السابقة للكتاب، وكأنه هو الوحيد الذي أخرجه إلى الوجود! مع أنه يشير في ثنايا الكتاب إلى بعضها مُـخَطِّئاً! وهذا التجاهل لا يدرى ما سببه؟ وكان بإمكانه ذكر الطبعات السابقة للنيل، والإشارة إلى الثغرات التي تعيبها أو المزايا التي تميزها وما إلى ذلك... ومن المعلوم أن "نيل الأوطار" طُبِع عدة مرات بتحقيقات مختلفة. فأنت عندما تُقدِم على تحقيقه من جديد، لا بد وأن لك سببا وجيها دعاك إلى ذلك؛ وإلا اعتُبِر تحقيقك مجرد نسخة مكررة عن الطبعات الأخرى، لكن محشوة بالهوامش.
*8_* يقول المحقق، في معرض حديثه عن منهجه في التحقيق: "8_ قسمت الكتاب إلى كتب وأبواب" (1/96)
ومن المعلوم أن "نيل الأوطار" قسمه الشوكاني أحسنَ تقسيم إلى كتب تندرج تحتها أبواب، وأحيانا يقسم الكتاب الواحد ألى مجموعة إبواب متجانسة. وقد بحثت عن "الكتب والأبواب" التي أضافها المحقق إلى الكتاب فأعياني البحث. فإذا عثر أحد الإخوة على شيء من هذه الإضافات فلْيُفِدني به مشكورا.
ويقول بعد ذلك: "9_ وضعتُ عناوينَ جانبية ضرورية في بعض الأحيان وجعلتها بين قوسين (كذا!) هكذا: [ ]". (1/96). وهذا يحسَب له، وهو اختيار موفَّق لأنه وسيلة مفيدة للطلاب والباحثين، جزاه الله خيراً.
ويؤاخَذ مع ذلك على إيراده لعناوين كل الأبواب عند فاتحة كل كتاب من كتب "النيل"، وهي إضافة لا معنى لها. بل فعله هذا وما أشبهه، أو فعل الناشر، هو الذي جعل الناس يتهمونه بالحشو والنفخ والتمطيط لأسباب تجارية. ومن المعلوم أن عدد كتب "نيل الأوطار" 46. فلو اعتبرنا أن متوسط عدد الصفحات المضافة إلى كل كتاب 5 صفحات، فإن مجموع الصفحات المضافة حشواً إلى الكتاب، دون احتساب الصفحات البيضاء: 230 صفحة!! ولست أدري كيف لم ينتبه الناشر إلى ذلك؟ ولعله اقتنع بجدوى ذلك علميا، واعتبره خدمة إضافية للكتاب. والمسألة تظل وجهة نظر لا غير... 
*9_* وقد أرجأت هذه الملاحظة إلى الأخير، لأنها وجهة نظر، وليست حكماً علميّاً صارماً:
أورَد الشيخ في مقدمة تحقيقه مشكوراً وثيقةً في غاية الأهمية (1/80)، وهي عبارة عن تعليق من الشوكاني على أحد معاصريه (لم يذكر المحقق اسمه). وكان هذا الأخير أضاف حواشي وتعليقات على "نيل الأوطار". والوثيقة مكتوبة بخط الشوكاني. وهنا ليعذرني الإخوة الأفاضل لأقتح قوساً لا بد منه:
قال المحقق في الصفحة المشار إليها: "اسم الناسخ: يحيى بن محسن الدلواني- وحسن بن يحيى بن أحمد الكبسي"
وهنا اعذروني، فإنني لا أفتأ أعجب من شيخنا المحقق. فالحسن بن يحيى بن أحمد الكبسي ليس ناسخ "نيل الأوطار"، بل صاحب الحواشي التي عقب عليها الشوكاني بخط يده. ولأن "يحيى بن محسن الدلواني" معدود في المجاهيل، اعتبرناه الناسخ لمتن "نيل الأوطار". لم يبق إذاً إلا "الكبسي". فمن هو الكبسي؟
هو: السيد الحسن بن يحيى بن أحمد بن على بن محمد بن أحمد بن القاسم الحمزى الكبسى ثم الصنعانى ولد بصفر سنة 1167 سبع وستين وماية ألف ونشأ بصنعاء، وتوفي بـ "هجرة الكبس" سنة 1138 هـ. قال عنه الشوكاني: "من أعيان علماء العصر المشار اليهم بالتحقيق والاتقان وهو جيد التحرير حسن المباحثة وله رسائل فى مسائل متفرقة متقنة غاية الاتقان". وكان من أقران صاحب "النيل"، وكانت بينهما مراسلات ومباحثات؛ حيث يقول الشوكاني: "وقد رافقنى فى قراءة الكشاف على شيخنا المتقدم فكان يستخرج بفاضل ذهنه فوائد نفيسة". ويضيف: "وكثيرا ما يقع بينى وبينه مباحثات علمية وتحريرات لما يدور منها". ويصفه في موضع آخر بـ "السيد العلامة". وكانت بينهما مراسلات نثراً ونظماً، ومدحه الشوكاني بقوله تتمة لرسالة وجَّهها إليه:
أعني به الـحَسَنَ بْنَ يحيى مَن غدَا ----- فرْد الزمان وحبْرَه المتبحِّرَا
السابق الأعلام فهو مقدَّم ----- يومَ الرهان وغيرُه فيه وَرَا 
وقد أوردتُها على ركاكتها، وهي على شاكلة نظم الفقهاء والنحاة...
فمن كان هذا شأنه، لا يمكن أن يُـحشَر مع طائفة النسَّاخ كما فعل به الشيخ المحقق؛ بل هو على التحقيق صاحب الحواشي التي عقب عليها الشوكاني. ثم أتدرون لماذا لا أثارت هذه المسألة تعجُّبي البالغ؟ والجواب أنّ المعلومات التي أوردتها عن "الحسن بن يحيى الكبسي" استفدتها من مرجع مفيد جدًّا هو: "البدر الطالع". ومَن صاحِب هذا الكتاب؟ الإمام الشوكاني نفسه! ثم أتدرون من حقق هذا الكتاب (فيمن حققه)؟ إنه: الشيخ محمد صبحي حلاق، لا غير!!

وهنا أغلق القوس، وأعود إلى ما كنت بصدد الحديث عنه، أي: الوثيقة التي أوردتها المحقق في مقدمته. وهي عبارة عن تعقيب من الشوكاني على حواشي واستدراكات وضعها "الحسن بن يحيى الكبسي" (الآن صرنا نعرفه!) على "نيل الأوطار". ومن خلالها نستشف أن حواشي "الكبسي" اتسمت بثلاث مواصفات، فهي: إمّا إيراد للنصوص الكاملة للأصل المطوَّل من "نيل الأوطار" مفضلاً عدم اختصارها خشية الإخلال، ؛ وإما ترجيح لخلاف ما رجحه الشوكاني؛ وإمّا  تصويب لنقول الشوكاني عن بعض المصادر، مثل: "فتح الباري" و"التلخيص الحبير".
وجواب الشوكاني عن الاعتراضات الثلاثة يؤكد أنّ هاجسه كان الاختصار، سواء في الشرح أو في النقول، وأنه اختار هذا النهج وارتضاه، وكان حريصاً كل الحرص على ألاّ يخرج الكتاب عن إطاره الذي توخّاه. وهذا يوصلنا إلى الحديث عن طبيعة طبعة "نيل الأوطار" بتحقيق الشيخ حلاق. فالملاحَظ أنها طلعت علينا بأربعة أضعاف الكتاب الأصل! ولست ممن يرى أن داعي ذلك كان تجاريا أو رغبة في التكسب، كما يحلو لبعض ألسنة السوء أن تردد. فظني أن ذلك جاء نتيجة اختيار اقتنع به المحقق؛ بل لو التزم منهجه بحذافيره لتجاوز الكتاب العشرين جزءاً.
ولكن، وجهة نظري أنَّ دمج التخريج والتعليق في تحقيق كتب السلف من بدعنا المعاصرة. وهو من البدع المستحسنة في مواضع، المستهجَنة في أخرى. ولمعاجلة المسألة، نطرح على أنفسنا السؤال التالي: ما هو الهدف من التخريج والعزو معاً؟ أليس توثيق نسبة الأقوال إلى أصحابها أو مصادرها؟ إن كان الأمر كذلك، من هو المستفيد من هذا العمل؟ والجواب: إمّا قارئ عادي، أو طالب علم، أو باحث متخصص. والقارئ العادي لا يقرأ "عادةً" الهوامش ولا يحفل بها، وهو مقلِّد حكما في هذا الباب، وبالتالي يكفيه أن تورد له الحكم على الحديث مختصراً. يبقى لدينا إذن طالب العلم والباحث. وهذا يوصل إلى اختياري في هذه المسألة، وهو أن تطبع تخريجات وتوثيقات الكتب مفردةً ولا تدمج مع الكتب المحققة. ومن أراد التوثق من نصوص كتاب ما، اشترى الكتاب الذي تناول ذلك أو الدراسة المتعلقة بالتحقيق. وقد كانت هذه سنة سلفنا من العلماء في التخريج والنقد. أمّا الشروح، فتلك مسألة أخرى؛ وفي هذه الحالة ينبغي أن يسمي تحقيقه شرحاً وألاَّ يلحقه بالكتاب وكأنه جزء منه.
ولا يظنّنّ ظانٌّ أن فطاحلة المحققين منذ أوائل القرن الماضي كانوا يهملون التوثيق والتخريج والعزو. فقد كانو يفعلون ذلك، وكل محقق مطالَب به، لكنهم كانوا يستعملونه أداةً في التحقيق، ولا يجعلونه منظوراً للقارئ إلا عند الإشارة إلى خطإ المؤلف في العزو أو في النقل أو في الحكم على نصٍّ ما.
وميلي إلى هذا المنهج راجح، وهو ميل غير ملزِم. فهو على الأقل يخفِّف على القراء تكلفة أسعار الكتب، ويتيح لهم متعة وفائدة اللقاء بالمؤلف وحده، دون وسيط منظور يضطرك إلى خفض البصر كلما رفعته.
والله ولي التوفيق...
وسأورد -أخيرا- ملاحظاتي على ما أعتبره من الأخطاء في تحقيق الشيخ محمد صبحي حلاق لنيل الأوطار. وقد فضلت أن أنقل لكم ما تعلق بتحقيقه لمقدمة الشارح فقط، أي من الصفحة 103 إلى غاية الصفحة 137 من الجزء الأول. وهي ملاحظات تقارب الأربعين، وهذا العدد معتبَر في مختبرات التحقيق (غير الفدرالي)..وإلى موعد أتمناه قريب بإذن الله.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

وبعد هذا كله؟

----------


## علي الفضلي

> لكنني أخالفهم الرأي في اعتبار الخطأين من "المعفو عنه". وأصحاب هذا الشأن يدركون ذلك تماما. ولن أكرر ما قلته من قبل، ولكن أضيف التالي:
> عندما يرتكب "محقق" خطأين فاحشين كالمشار إليهما في مقدمة تحقيقه، فإن ذلك بمثابة نزع الثقة من مصداقيته في قراءة المخطوط. وكل تصويب بعد ذلك من طرفه، أو ترجيح، أو اختيار، سيظل محل شك وريبة ...


بارك الله فيكم أخي الواحدي ، الحق يقال : إن طلبة العلم استفادوا جدا مما يخرجه حلاق من محبوس المخطوطات ، وأما انتقادك لأسلوبه في التحقيق وسقطاته ، فهو انتقاد في محله ، ومن تتبع (الفتح الرباني) وجد الكثير من هذا ، وأحيانا بأدنى تأمل يظهر المراد .
وفي بعض مصنفات حلاق نوع من السرقة أحيانا-أقول: أحيانا ،من باب أبغض بغيضك هونا ما!!!- ، ومن أراد الأمثلة فليراجع كتاب (سرقات حلاق) ، ولا أدري لماذا لم يعرج بعض على الإخوة على هذا ؟!!!! #### حرره المشرف ####
ومع كل هذا : فالرجل له فضل على طلبة العلم - كما أسلفت- بما أخرجه من نوادر المخطوطات المفيدة جدا ، ولولا الله تعالى ثم حلاق لبقيت رهينة المحبسين!!
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أبوحفص اليماني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ... 
على هذه المشاركات الطيبة ، لكن ما أود الإلماح إليه هو أن الشيخ محمد صبحي حلاق قد بذل مجهوداً طيباً في تحقيق تراث الإمام الشوكاني لكن هذا لا يمنع من وجود الخطأ والزلل الذي كتب على البشر وغن يسر الله لي سأنقل لكم بعض أخطائه في كتبه فقد تعقبه العديد من طلبة العلم في اليمن منهم الشيخ محمد العبادلي المقطري في كتابه " العلم الخفاق في سرقات محمد صبحي حلاق " وكذا الشيخ حسن بن نور المروعي في مقدمة طبعته لكتاب الدراري المضية شرح الدرر البهية وغيرهما لكن هذان هما من يحضراني الآن فقد أثبتا أن الشيخ محمد حلاق قد اخطئ اخطاءً علمية لاتغتفر لايقع فيها من مارس التحقيق لمدة 20 سنة وأثبتا سرقته لجهود غيره سواءً في التحقيق أو غيره وصاحب الدار أدرى بما فيها وأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها .

----------


## الواحدي

* الإمام الشوكاني... والأخطاء الأربعون! *الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده.
كما سبق أن وَعَدت، ها هو ذا جزء من ملاحظاتي على تحقيق الشيخ حلاق لنيل الأوطار. وقد اخترت من تعقّباتي للتحقيق المذكور حيِّزاً محددا يبدأ من الصفحة 103 وينتهي عند الصفحة 137. ومجموع صفحات هذا القسم 34، لكنها بالطباعة العادية الخالية من حشو الحواشي لا تتجاوز الملزمة الواحدة. ووجود أكثر من 40 خطأ في أقل من ملزمة واحدة من نواقض التحقيق ومبطلاته...

*(1)*
* الصفحة (1/103)
- في المتن: "(...) وحماها بحُماة صَفَّدوا بسلاسلِ أسانيدِهم الصادقةِ أعناقَ الكذابين، وكَفَاها بكُفاةٍ كفُّوا عنها أكُفَّ غير المتأهلِّين من الـمُنتابينَ (2) الـمُرتابين".
_ في الهامش رقم 2: "نَتَبَ نتوباً: نَهَدَ ونَتَأَ. القاموس المحيط ص 174".

وإلى هذا الهامش تعود بداية قصتي مع تحقيق الشيخ "محمد صبحي حلاق" لنيل الأوطار. وأصارحكم أنني عندما قرأت الهامش المذكور ذهلت، ودارت بي الأرض دورة كاملة فانقلب نهار إقبالي على الكتاب ليلا قاتما.. 16 مجلداً، ووعود استمرت لسنوات بتحقيق لا سابق له، وسعر يقارب الخيال... ثم ماذا؟ ثم تقع عيناي –أولَ ما تقعان– على هامش كهذا! 16 مجلداً تبخرت حينئذ، وذهبت هباء منثورا...
لماذا؟ لأن الهامش يدل على أمرين اثنين:
1_ أن المحقق لا يحسن استعمال المعاجم، لجهله بِرَدِّ الكلمات إلى جذورها. وهذه إعاقة فاحشة في دنيا التحقيق، لا تُرتَضى لطالب مبتدئ.
2_ أن المحقق في شرحه لمبهَم الألفاظ، أو غريبها، لا يلتفت إلى السياق، ولا إلى تعدد معاني اللفظ الواحد. فقد واجه كلمة "المنتابين"، وأقنعته مداركه أنها كلمة صعبة تقتضي الشرح، ثم احتار في تحديد جذرها، ثم هداه عقله إلى أن الجذر هو "ن ت ب"، فسارع إلى "القاموس المحيط"، ووضع إصبعه على مادة "ن ت ب"، وراح يستنسخ...
وأنت لو رددت لفظ "المنتابين" إلى مفرده، وتقيدت بشرح المحقق، لوجدت نفسك أمام "ناهد"، ولأصبحت جملة الشوكاني كالتالي: " وكفاها بكُفاةٍ كَفُّوا عنها أَكُفَّ غير المتأهلِّين من الناهدين (أو النواهد!) المرتابين". ولك أن تتخيل ذلك... ولو التزم المحقق قاعدته وشرح "المرتابين" بالرجوع إلى مادة "ر ت ب"، لأصبح لدينا "الناهدين (أو الناتئين) الراتبين". ولك بعدها أن تفهم الجملة كاملة! وحتى لو سلّمنا جدلاً بأن جذر "انتاب" هو "ن ت ب"، فإن الصواب كان يقتضي أن يقال "الناتبين" لا "المنتابين".
والحمد لله أنه لم يتعرض بالشرح لكلمة "منتقى" –وهي جزء من عنوان الكتاب المشروح– لأن طريقة رجوعه إلى المعاجم كانت ستوصله حتماً إلى مادة "ن ت ق"! والحمد لله أنه لم يعد إلى "لسان العرب"، إذن لكان أورد قول الشاعر:
أشْرَفَ ثَدْياها على التَّريبِ ... لم يَعْدُوَا التَّفْلِيكَ في النُّتُوبِ !!
وبغض النظر عن ذلك، فإنه لمن الغريب حقّاً أن المحقق لم ينتبه إلى أن الشوكاني استعمل لفظة شقيقة للمنتابين في أول كتاب من النيل؛ حيث جاء في "باب جواز ذلك بين البنيان" من مجموع "أبواب أحكام التخلي": "قوله: (إذا أتيتم الغائطَ) هو الموضِعُ المطمَئنُّ من الأرضِ، كانوا ينتابونَه للحاجةِ" (1/335)! إذ لو انتبه لذلك، لسأل نفسه كيف يتلاءم الشرح الذي قدمه للمنتابين في أول صفحة من الكتاب مع دلالة الفعل "انتاب" في هذا الموضع. 
ولو تمهّل وعاد إلى مادة "ن و ب" لارتاح وأراحنا. ومعنى كلام الشوكاني واضح، لا يحتاج إلى شرح، وقد شرح أحد أوجهه في "باب غسل الجمعة" من "أبواب الأغسال المستحبة".
=====
*(2)*
* الصفحة (1/104)
_ "وشمَل من دلائل المسائلِ جملةً نافعةً تُفنى دون الظفر بها طِوالَ الأعمار" (1/104)
ولست أدري لماذا بنى المضارع للمجهول ونصب "طوال"، وما الذي ألجأه إلى ذلك؟! والصواب: "تَفنى دون الظفر بها طوالُ الأعمار". وحتى لو اعتذرنا للمحقق، وتقبلنا الشكل الذي اختاره بكثير من التكلف والتعسف، مستأنسين بقول العرب: "لا أكلِّمه طَوالَ الدهر"، فإن الطاء من كلمة "طوال" مستعمَلةً بهذا المعنى تأتي مفتوحةً لا مكسورة؛ كما أن نائب الفاعل من قوله "تُفنى" بالبناء للمجهول يظل مجهولا، وإذا اعتبرته "جملةً" انقلب المعنى والتبس.

وفي هذا المقام، لن أكرر ما أشرت إليه في "الأحكام التسعة"؛ لكنني أشير إلى أن مثل هذه الأخطاء يُتجاوَز عنها إذا لم تتكرَّر ولم تتكاثر، وحال التحقيق الذي نحن بصدد الحديث عنه غير ذلك. وستأتي الأمثلة. كما أشير إلى أن اعتناء بعض محققينا بتراثنا الشرعي والثقافي عموماً أقل بكثير من اعتناء بعض الصحف اليومية الغربية بلغة صحفييها. فلماذا نرضى الهوان للغتنا ونُساهم في تهشيم مبادئها، ونحن في عصر فشا فيه اللحن وانتشرت الأخطاء الشائعة، إلى درجة أن بعضهم أصبح يحاول فهم الأحاديث النبوية بلغة "آخر ساعة" و"الشرق الأوسط"؟! 
فالمحقق إمّا ألا يشكل النص، وإمّا أن يتدخّل بالشكل ويتحمّل المسؤولية كاملة.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع...)
*(3)*
* الصفحة (1/105)
_ في المتن: "لا سيما وثوبُ الشباب قَشيب(1)، ورِدْنُ الحـَداثةِ بمائها خَصيب"
_ في الهامش رقم 1: "قشيب: مَجْلُوٌّ، وصدىءٌ، ضِدٌّ. القاموس المحيط ص 160."
وهذه طريقة أخرى أيضا تميز بها المحقق في شرح ألفاظ الكتاب. فهو عندما يطالع معجما من المعاجم، وتكون مادة الكلمة كثيرة أومتشعبة أو متعددة، يأتي بأول ما يخاله شرحا لها ويلصقه بالهامش! فقد فتح "القاموس المحيط" فوجد: " وسَيْفٌ قَشِيبٌ : مَجْلُوٌّ، وصَدِىءٌ: ضِدٌّ." فحذف كلمة "سيف"، لأنها لا توفي بالغرض، وراح ينقل ما فهم... وعندما نقل ما ابتسره، وضع له رقماً يدع الحليم حيران! فالقارئ عندما يقرأ هذه الجملة بهذا الشكل: "قشيب: مَجْلُوٌّ، وصدىءٌ، ضِدٌّ"، يختلط عليه الأمر؛ لأن الفاصلة بين "صدئ" و"ضد" توهم بأن صدئ مرادف لـ "مَجْلُوّ"!
ولو تأنّى وواصل القراءة، لوجد بعد ذلك مباشرة: "والقَشِيبُ : قَصْرٌ باليَمنِ؛ والجَديدُ، والخَلَقُ ضِدٌّ؛ والأبيضُ؛ والنَّظِيفُ". ولعلم عندئذ أن المراد بالقشيب في نص الشوكاني هو: الجديد، أي أنه حديث عهد بالشباب. جاء في "لسان العرب": " وكلُّ شيءٍ جديدٍ قَشيبٌ". وأشار إلى أنه من الأضداد.
وعلى أية حال، نحمد الله على أنه لم يلتفت إلى "قصر باليمن"! فمن يدري؟ أليس الشوكاني يمنيا؟!
====
*(4)*
* الصفحة (1/105)
_ في المتن: "لا سيما وثوبُ الشباب قَشيب، ورِدْنُ (2) الحـَداثةِ بمائها خَصيب"
_ في الهامش رقم 2: "الرَّدَن: القَزّ، وقيل: الخزّ، وقيل: الحرير. "لسان العرب" (5/193)".
1_ الملاحظة الأولى هي أن الكلمة نفسها مضبوطة في المتن بشكل مغاير لما في الهامش. وهذا مما تفرد به المحقق!
2_ والملاحظة الثانية هي أن المحقق -كعادته- يغترف من مادة الكلمة التي بحث عن معناها أوّل غرفة تتمكن منها يده، ويهديها للقارئ، ليغرقه في بحر الحيرة... فما هو "الردن"؟ هل هو "الرِّدْن"؟ أم "الرَّدَن"؟ ولماذا ليس "الرُّدْن"، أي الكُمّ؟ ثم هل هو القزّ؟ أم الخزّ؟ أم الحرير؟ لماذا ليس وقْعُ صوت السلاح بعضه على بعض، أو التدخين، أو نَضْد المتاع؟ فكل هذه المعاني أوردها ابن منظور! ثم لماذا لم يحاول المحقق أن ينزِّل المعاني التي اعتقد أنها شارحة للكلمة على سياق الكلام ليتأكّد إن كانت منسجمة معه أم لا؟
ولو أعمل المحقق عقله في مادة "ر د ن" من لسان ابن منظور، لخلُص إلى أن الضبط الصحيح للكلمة هو "الرَّدَن". والرَّدَن هو: الغِرْسُ الذي يخرج مع الولد من بطن أمه. والغِرْس هو: المَشِيمَة، وهي جلدة رقيقة تخرج مع الولد إِذا خرج من بطن أُمه. فيكون مراد الشوكاني في هذه الجملة أيضا أنه لم يتجاوز زمن الحداثة إلا مِن زمن قصير، وأن بعض سماتها ما زالت عالقةً به كما يعلق بعض الغِرس بجسم المولود الجديد.
وقد يراد بالردن أيضا النسب والأصل، وكذا الثوب بمعنى الخلُق توسُّعاً. ومنه ما يروى عن عبد المطلب من أنه قال عند ولادة الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلم:
الحمد لله الذي أعطاني ----- هذا الغلامَ الطيِّبَ الأردان
وكذا قول شيخ المعرة:
وما أُبالي -وأرْداني مُبَرّأةٌ --- من العيوبِ- إذا ما الحتفُ أرداني
ومن أمثالهم: "كن طيب الأردان، وإن لم تلبس الأردان". والمراد بالثانية هو الخز أو الحرير.
3_ الملاحظة الثالثة هي أنَّ كلمة "خصيب" أربكتني. وقد تثبَّتُّ منها في صورة الصفحة الأولى من المخطوط "أ" (1/73) فوجدتها "الخضيب"، كذا في صورة الورقة الأولى من المخطوط (جـ). وهذا هو الأشبه. والخضيب: كل ما غيِّر لونه بحمرة أو بصفرة. وجاء في لسان العرب: "وفي الحديث: "بكَى حتى خضَبَ دَمْعُه الحصى". قال ابن الأثير: "أي بَلَّها؛ من طريق الاستعارة". 
=======

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع... (2)

*(5)*
* الصفحة (1/105)
* _ في المتن: "لا سيما وثوبُ الشباب قَشيب(1)، ورِدْنُ (2) الحـَداثةِ بمائها خَصيب"
_ في الهامش:
(1): "قشيب: مَجْلُوٌّ، وصدىءٌ، ضِدٌّ. القاموس المحيط ص 160."
(2): "الرَّدَن: القَزّ، وقيل: الخزّ، وقيل: الحرير. "لسان العرب" (5/193)".
وهذان الهامشان مجتمعين في هذا الموضع جديران بالتأمل. وهذه بعض الملاحظات التي يقتضيها المقام:
1_ المحقق في إحالاته يستعمل الرقم (أو النقط وعلامات التنصيص) بشكل عشوائي. فهو لا يفصل بين "القاموس المحيط" والإحالة على الصفحة، ولا يميز عنوان الكتاب بعلامة من اختياره أو بما هو متعارَف عليه؛ بينما تراه يفعل ذلك بالنسبة للسان العرب!
2_ لماذا اختار لشرح كلمتين متجاورتين معجمين مختلفين؟ لم يبيِّن المحقق ذلك في مقدمته؛ وكان الأجدر به أن ينتهج نهجا منضبطا بهذا الصدد، أو يأتي بالشرح ويعقبه بالمصادر المعتمَدة.
3_ عند ذكره للمرجع المحال عليه أول مرة، لا يشير المحقق إلى الطبعة التي اعتمد عليها. وهذه مسألة مهمة في التوثيق والتحقيق. وقد يغتفَر هذا الإهمال إذا ما أورد المحقق قائمة مصادره في مقدمة التحقيق أو آخره، مع ذكر الطبعة، وناشرها، وتاريخ النشر. لكنني فتشت عن هذه القائمة، وفوجئت بانعدامها! وهذا مما يقوي طعون الذين يتهمونه بأنه نقل عن غيره، سواء في العزو أو التخريج. وإلا فما معنى أن تغيب قائمة المصادر؟! وبغض النظر عن هذا، ونظراً لظاهرة طباعة المطبوع وتحقيق المحقَّق في الآونة الأخيرة، فإن إغفال قائمة المصادر يجعل التحقيق لا قيمة له. فالقارئ ليس منجِّماً ولا عرَّافاً حتى يهتدي إلى ذلك بالحدس، وليس مستكشفا حتى تطالبه بالعثور على الطبعة التي اختارها المحقق بين أدغال المطبوعات العديدة للكتاب الواحد...
وهنا أفتح قوساً إضافيا: في الجزء المفرَد للفهارس، في الفهرس المسمّى "فهرس الفوائد الفقهية مرتبة حسب الأبواب الفقهية"، تجد ما يقارب الصفحتين لا علاقة لمضمونهما إطلاقا بالفهرس (16/570-571)، بل يتعلقان بمقدمة التحقيق. ولست أدري إذا كان هذا الإهمال من المحقق أو الناشر...
=====
*(6)* 
* الصفحة (1/105)
_ في المتن: "[وربما] أدرك الطالعُ (4) شأوَ الضليع، وعُدَّ في جملة العُقلاءِ المتعاقلُ الرقيع". 
_ في الهامش 4: "المطلَع: بالفتح هو الطلوع. والمطلِعُ بالكسر: موضع الطلوع. والطالِعُ كلُّ بادٍ من علوٍّ. ((لسان العرب)) (8/186). في (جـ): (الضالع)". 
وإن أردت الصدقَ، فإن هذا الهامش تحفة غنية في دنيا سقطات التحقيق وساقط التحقيقات! وهو يستحق أن يدرَّس نموذجاً لطلبة الدراسات العليا في قسم التحقيق أو التوثيق...
والآن، ماذا عسانا نقول في قصة "الطالع" التي طلع علينا بها المحقق؟ هل نلفت انتباهه إلى مقدمة مقامات الحريري وقوله فيها: "فأشار عليَّ مَن إشارتُه حُكمٌ، وطاعتُه غُنْمٌ، إلى أنْ أنشئَ مقاماتٍ أتْلو فيها تِلْوَ البديعِ، وإنْ لـمْ يُدرِك الظالِعُ شأوَ الضَّلِيع"؟ أم نذكره بقول السكاكي في مفتاحه: "والخواطر في مضمارها تتباين من ضليع لا يُشَقُّ غبارُه، ومن ظالع لا يؤمَن عثارُه"؟ هل ننبِّهه إلى أنَّ هذه العبارة أصبحت كالمثل السائر، وأنَّها استُهلكت استعمالا عند المتأخرين؟ لا! فهذا كثير عليه... وقد جاء في الأمثال: " ارْقَ على ظَلْعِك أنْ يُهاضا". قال ابن منظور: "أي ارْبَعْ على نفسك، وافعَلْ بقدر ما تُطيق، ولا تَحْمِلْ عليها أكثر مما تطيق"! وللمثل تفسيرات أخرى، ذكرها صاحب اللسان...
ولن نجشمه مشقة البحث عن الكلمة في "القاموس المحيط" أو "لسان العرب"، بل نكتفي بإحالته على معجم في متناوله هو "المعجم الوسيط". فقد جاء فيه (مادة: ظ ل ع): "ظَلَعَ: ظَلْعاً: عَرَجَ وغَمَزَ في مَشْيِه. (...)فهو: ظالِع، وهي: ظالِعة. وفي المثل: "لا يُدرِك الظالِعُ شَأْوَ الضلِيع". وفي المثل أيضا: ظالِعٌ يَقود كسيرا"، يضرب للضعيف يَنصر مَن هو أَضْعَفُ منه".
ولْنقِفْ عند هذا الحد، لننتقل من جليل الكلام إلى دقيقه. وذلك عبْر الملاحظات التالية:
1_ يشير المحقق إلى أن الذي في النسخة (جـ) هو "ضالع" لا طالع. لكنه لا يشير أدنى إشارة إلى سبب إهماله لما جاء في هذه النسخة، وذلك يعود أساساً إلى غياب المنهج في استعمال النُسخ المخطوطة للكتاب. فكونه قرأ "الطالع" في النسختين "أ" و"ب"، على فرض أن قراءته كانت سليمة، لا يعني بالضرورة أنهما على صواب. إذ في هذا المجال، منطق العدد والغلبة والأغلبية غير وارد، بل هناك معايير أخرى ليس هنا مجال بسطها. ويظل لدي ظن راجح أنّ الذي في النسختين "أ" و"ب" (والأولى بخط المؤلف نفسه) هو "الظالع" لا "الطالع"، وأن الخطأ منشؤه القراءة لا الناسخ.
2_ وجود كلمة "الضالع" في المخطوط (جـ) كان من شأنه أن يلفت انتباه المحقق إلى قراءته الخاطئة للمخطوطين "أ" و"ب". إذ من المعلوم أنّ عددا من النسَّاخ كانوا يسْتَمْلون؛ فهُمْ يكتبون ما يسمعون. ولأنهم لم يكونوا جميعا على مستوى عال من علوم اللغة، فمن الوارد أنَّ الناسخ سمع الكلمة بالظاء وكتبها بالضاد. وعجز بعض الناس، بل الكثير منهم، عن التمييز بين الحرفين معروف مشهور... بل في الورقة الأولى من المخطوط (جـ) (المرفقة صورتها في الصفحة (1/94) كتب الناسخ "الخائظين" بالظاء لا بالضاد! وفيها أيضا: "بوضائف" بدل "بوظائف". وفيها: "أنطار" بدل "أنظار"... وناسخ هذا شأنه لا يُعتمد على عقله وفهمه...
3_ عدم تطابق اللفظين في الرسم (الطالع والضالع) كان من شأنه أن يرشد المحقق إلى الظاء. فهو لم يواجه "الصالع" -مثلا- مقابل "الضالع"، بل واجه حرفين مختلفين في الرسم.
4_وقد أحصيت كل الكلمات المتضمنة حرف الظاء (وهي 8) والكلمات المتضمنة حرف الطاء إلى غاية قوله "الرقيع"، ثم تتبعتها مقارنا بينها في صورة الورقة الأولى من المخطوط "أ" (1/73)، فوجدتها متطابقة! أي أن الناسخ يكتب الظاء مهملة تماما كما يكتب الطاء. ولأنني لا أتعامل إلا مع صورة عن المخطوط، لا يمكنني الجزم بما توصلت إليه. لكن يمكنكم "التمرُّن" على ذلك من الصورة المرفقة بالكتاب.
5_ في الصفحة (1/84) صورة عن المخطوط سمَّاها المحقق: "صورة الصفحة (1ب) من المخطوط (ب) المجلد الأول"، وهي مكتوبة بخط واضح وجميل. وأول سطرمنها: "الضالع"، لا "الطالع" كما أوهمنا المحقق! وفوق الكلمة كلام بخط صغير، يبدو أنه شرح للعبارة من طرف العلامة "الكبسي" أو تعليق عليها، لكن المحقق تجاهله ولم يشر إليه!
6_ بعد أن سلَّم المحقق بأنّ الكلمة المقصودة هي "الطالع"، هذاه عقله إلى شرح عجيب غريب! حيث كتب: "المطلَع: بالفتح هو الطلوع. والمطلِعُ بالكسر: موضع الطلوع. والطالِعُ كلُّ بادٍ من علوٍّ" فما هو دخل المطلع والطلوع بمغزى كلام الشوكاني؟ وما علاقة البدُوِّ من علوّ بكلامه؟ وظني أن المحقق أدرك معنى كلمة "الضليع"، لأن مدلولها بالمعنى الذي استعمله الشوكاني ما زال دارجاً في زماننا، لكنه استشكل كلمة "الطالع". ولأن المعاجم التي "اطّلع" عليها لم تُسعفه بمراده، استلّ منها ما ظنه موافقا للمعنى. لكن اختياره للمعنى الثاني بكلمة "الطالع" يتعارض تعارضاً تامّاً مع فحوى كلام الشوكاني؛ لأن المعنى عندئذ ينقلب فيصبح: وقد يُدرك كل ذي مكانة عالية في هذا الفن منزلةَ كل متمكِّن منه"! أمّا المعنى الأول الذي اقترحه، فلعله ناتج عن فهمه للطالع بأنه تشبيه للمبتدئ؛ وهو معنى –على بُعده- منافٍ لحقائق الأشياء. فالشمس لا تغرب أبدا، إلا في عين مَن لا يراها، وعدم رؤيتها لا يعني تغيُّر حجمها أو نورها أو حقيقتها...
7_ في "مطلع" الصفحة، وإزاء كلمات تفصلها خمسة أسطر فقط عن بعض، يتعرض المحقق بالشرح وفق منطق انتقائي غريب. فهو يشرح كلمة "قشيب"، مع أنها تكاد تكون معروفة لدى جميع الناس، ومع ذلك يشرحها بشكل خاطئ. وبعد ذلك يشرح "الطالع"، مخطئاً في فهم ما أخطأ في قراءته. ثم يتجاهل تماماً كلمة "شأو". ثم يهمل كلمة "الضليع"، لأن المصادر التي رجع إليها لم تسعفه بالمعنى المجازي الذي استُعملت فيه هذه الكلمة. وفي الأخير يهمل أيضا كلمة "الرقيع"! وهنا أكُفُّ القلم عن الاسترسال، فهو يغريني باستطراد غير محمود، وقد لا أكون له شاكراً إن فعلها...

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

تابع... (3)

*(7)*
* الصفحة (1/105)
_ في المتن: "[وربما] (3) أدرك الطالعُ شأوَ الضليع، وعُدَّ في جملة العُقلاءِ المتعاقلُ الرقيع". 
_ في الهامش 3: "في المخطوط (ب) و(جـ): (وربتما) وهو جائز في اللغة".

وهنا أيضا نتساءل: على أي أساس اختار المحقق المخطوط (أ) حكَماً؟ وقوله "جائز في اللغة" يوحي بأنه كأنما يحكم بمرجوحيّة "رُبتما" أو قلة استعمالها، مع أن العكس هو الذي "ربَّما" كان واردا. جاء في "لسان العرب": "وقال (أي: الكسائي) أَظنهم إنما امتنعوا من جزم الباء لكثرة دخول التاء فيها، في قولهم "رُبَّتَ رجُل" و"رُبَتَ رجل". يريد الكسائي أَنَّ تاء التأنيث لا يكون ما قبلها إلاَّ مفتوحاً أو في نية الفتح. فلما كانت تاء التأنيث تدخلها كثيراً، امتنعوا من إسكان ما قبل هاء التأنيث وآثروا النصب".

=====
*(8)*
* الصفحة (1/106)
_ في المتن: "وقد اقتصرتُ فيما عدا هذه المقاماتِ الموصفات على بيان حال الحديثِ وتفسيرِ غريبِه (...)" 

والصواب هو المقروء في صورة الورقة الأولى من المخطوط "أ"، التي أثبتها المحقق في مقدمته (1/73). وفيها: "وقد اقتصرت فيما عدا هذه المقامات الموصوفات على بيان حال الحديث وتفسير غريبه (...)". وفي الصورة (1ب) من المخطوط (ب) الشيء نفسه!!

========
*(9)*
* الصفحة (1/106)
_ في المتن: "(...) وضمْمتُ إلى ذلك في غالب الحالاتِ الإِشارةَ إلى بقَية (كذا!) الأحاديثِ الواردةِ في الباب مما لم يذكر في الكتاب"

وهذا مطابق لما في النسخة (ب). لكن في صورة الورقة الأولى من "أ" (1/73): "(...) وضممت إلى ذلك في غالب الحالات الإشارة إلى بقية الأحاديث الواردة المذكورة في الباب مما لم يذكر في الكتاب". والمحقق لم يشر إلى ذلك!
=====
*(10)*
* الصفحة (1/106)
_ في المتن: "(...) وضمْمتُ إلى ذلك في غالب الحالاتِ الإِشارةَ إلى بقَية الأحاديثِ الواردةِ في الباب مما لم يذكر في الكتاب"
وكان الأولى بالمحقق ألاَّ يشكل كلمة "بقية"، أو يشكلها بشكل صحيح. والصواب: "بَقِيّةِ". وواضح أنه خطأ مطبعي؛ ولكن الخطأ المطبعي يُراجَع، وذلك من مسؤولية المحقق والناشر معاً.

========

*(11)*
* الصفحة (1/106)

_ في المتن: "ولم أطوِّلْ ذيلَ هذا الشرح بذكر تراجمِ رواةِ الأخبار، لأن ذلك مع كونه علماً آخرَ يمكن الوقوفُ عليه في مختصر من كتب الفنِّ من المختصرات الصغار." (1/106)

والقارئ لهذه الجملة يلتبس عليه المعنى، وتبدو له لأول وهلة مبتورة، وذلك بسبب الرقم العشوائي والسيء. وكان الصواب أن توضع الجملة الاعتراضية  بين "مطَّتين" أو فاصلتين:
 "ولم أطوِّلْ ذيلَ هذا الشرح بذكر تراجمِ رواةِ الأخبار، لأن ذلك -مع كونه علماً آخرَ- يمكن الوقوفُ عليه في مختصر من كتب الفنِّ من المختصرات الصغار."
وعندئذ تُقرأ الجملة بشكل سليم موافق للمعنى الذي أراده المؤلف.

=====
*(12)*
* الصفحة (1/106)

_ في المتن: "وتعقبْتُ ما ينبغي تعقُّبَه عليه"

والصواب: "وتعقَّبْتُ ما ينبغي تَعَقُّبُه عليه". والخطأ هنا ليس مطبعيا، بل ناتج عن إعراب خاطئ للجملة.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

تابع... (4)

*(13)*
* الصفحة (1/106)
_ في المتن: "شيخُ الحنابلةِ مجدُ الدين عبدُ السلام بنِ عبد الله بنِ أبي القاسم بن محمدِ بن الخِضرِ بنِ محمدِ بنِ عليِّ بنِ عبدِ اللهِ الحرانيُّ المعروفُ بابن تَيْميةَ. قال الذهبيُّ في النبلاء (1): ..."   
_ في الهامش 1: ((سير أعلام النبلاء)) (23/291-292).
وفيما يلي جملة من الملاحظات يقتضيها المقام:
1_ إحالة المحقق على "سِيَر أعلام النبلاء" تُوهِم أنه اطلع على موطن الإحالة، وعلامة التنصيص توهم أيضا أن ما ذكره الشوكاني مطابق لما في السِّيَر. غير أن المقارنة بين المرجعين تؤكد عكس ذلك:
_ في "النيل": "وقدِم بغدادَ". في "السِّيَر": وسار إلى بغداد".
_ في "النيل": "ويوسف بن كامل، وعدّة". في "السِّيَر": "ويوسف بن كامل، وضياء بن الخريف، وعدّة". (يراجع)
_ في "النيل": "وسمع من حنبل وعبد القادر الحافظ". في "السِّيَر": "وسمع من حنبل المكبر وعبد القادر الحافظ". (يراجع)
_ في "النيل": "حدَّث عنه ولَدُه شهاب الدين و (...) ومحمد بن البزار والواعظ محمد بن عبد المحسن". في "السِّيَر": "ومحمد ابن القزاز، والشيخ محمد بن زباطر، والواعظ محمد بن عبد المحسن الخراط". وقد أشار في الهامش إلى أن الذي في "السِّيَر": محمد ابن القزاز، وليس محمد ابن البزار. ولنا عودة إلى ذلك. لكنه لم يُشر إلى أن في "السير" إضافة "الخراط" إلى محمد بن عبد المحسن!
_ في "النيل": "ودرس القراءات". في "السِّيَر": "وكان يدري القراءات".
_ في "النيل": "وابتهر العلماء لذكائه وفضائله". في "السِّيَر": "وانبهر العلماء لذكائه وفضائله". وكان من شأن كلمة "ابتهر" أن تستوقف المحقق، لأن المعروف أن الفعل المطاوع لـ "بهر" هو "انبهر"؛ ولأن "ابتهر" تأتي على عدّة معان، أحدها: ادّعاء الشيء كذباً. لكنه مر عليها مرور الكرام!
وفد ذكرت كل هذه الفروق بين المرجعين، لأنها قرينة على عدم التثبت في العزو والإحالة. وكان يكفيه، من باب الأمانة العلمية، أن يقول في الهامش مثلا: "والشوكاني ينقل عنه بتصرف"، أو كلاما من هذا القبيل. وفي النُّقول اللاحقة للشوكاني عن الذهبي أيضا فروق...
2_ المحقق أحال على "سير أعلام النبلاء"، لكنه لم يلاحظ أن في قائمة نسب صاحب "المنتقى" فروقات بين "النيل" و"السِّيَر"! فقد جاء في "السِّيَر": "شيخ الحنابلة مجد الدين أبو البركات عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن الخضر بن محمد بن علي الحراني، ابن تيمية". بينما في "النيل": "شيخُ الحنابلةِ مجدُ الدين عبدُ السلام بنِ عبد الله بنِ أبي القاسم بن محمدِ بن الخِضرِ بنِ محمدِ بنِ عليِّ بنِ عبدِ اللهِ الحرانيُّ المعروفُ بابن تَيْميةَ". وهذا يعني أن الشوكاني، وهو المتأخر، أضاف "أبا القاسم" و"محمدا" بين "عبد الله" و"الخضر". ولن نتوقف عند "عبد الله" الأخير، فقد يكون ذلك من باب الاكتفاء في ذكر الأنساب... ولم يُثر هذا الاختلاف أي تساؤل لدى المحقق! وكان الأوْلى به أن يبحث عن مصدر الشوكاني في الذي قرره من نسب المجد، إن كان له مصدر.
وهذا يعني أحد الأمرين: إمّا أنه لم يطّلع على ما أحال عليه؛ وإما أنه أحال عليه إحالة عمياء غير مدققة ولا متفحصة. ولنا عودة إلى هذه المسألة بعد أسطُر...
والأغرب من ذلك كله أنّ المحقق يذكر في مقدمة تحقيقه (1/51) نسب صاحب "المنتقى" كالتالي: "هو عبدُ السلام بنُ عبدِ الله بنِ أبي القاسم بنِ عبدِ الله الخِضْرِ بنِ محمدِ بنِ عليٍّ بنِ تيميةَ الحرّاني". وهو في ذلك يحيل على "الذيل على طبقات الحنابلة" (4/249، من طبعة الفقي التي اعتمد عليها المحقق). وهذا النسب يختلف عن الذي ذكره الذهبي في "السِّيَر" من وجوه، ويختلف عن الذي أورده الشوكاني من أوجه. لكن هذه الفروقات لم تستوقف المحقق. ولو كان المترجَم له علَماً آخر غير صاحب "المنتقى" لهان الأمر

====

*(14)*
* الصفحة (1/107)
_ المتن: "ومحمد بن *[البزار]* (1)".
_ الهامش 1: "في ((سير أعلام النبلاء)) ((*القزاز*))".

ولا يشير المحقق إلى الأصوب منهما، ويتركنا في حيرة، وكأن الأمر لا يعنيه! وهذا التغافل مستغرب ممن انتدب نفسه لتخريج أحاديث الكتاب والحديث عن الرجال! ولو تأنّى قليلا في قراءة "السِّيَر" من خلال فهارسه، لوجد أن المحققين كفوه مؤنة البحث عن القزاز، وأنه أحد شيوخ الذهبي. وهو: أبو عبدالله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن محمد ابن القزاز، المتوفى سنة 705 هـ.
=====
*(15)*
* الصفحة (1/108)
_ المتن: "وعمُّ المصنِّفِ الذي أشارَ الذهبيُّ في أوَّلِ الترجمةِ أنه تفقَّهَ عليه، ترجَم له ابنُ خِلِّكَانَ في تاريخِهِ (2) فقال (...)" 
_ الهامش 2: عزاه إليه في ذيل طبقات الحنابلة (2/152)

وهذا من غرائب العزو! وحال المحقق فيه كحال التي عناها الشاعر بقوله: "أريها السُّها وتريني القمر"! 
ولو كان "وفيات الأعيان" مفقوداً، أو مخطوطاً لم يُطبَع بعدُ، لقبلنا إحالة المحقق وتفهّمنا بواعثها. أما والكتاب مطبوع ومتداوَل، فأمرٌ يدعو حقّاً إلى الاستغراب والتعجُّب. وكان بإمكان المحقق الرجوع إلى المصدر الذي يعزو إليه الشوكاني، أو تجاهُل الإحالة، تمسُّكاً بمنهجه الانتقائي المخالف لقواعد التحقيق.

----------


## الواحدي

تابع...(5)


*(16)*
* الصفحة (1/108)
_ الهامش 2: عزاه إليه في ذيل طبقات الحنابلة (2/152)

وقوله "عزاه إليه" يوحي أن ما نقله الشوكاني عن ابن خلِّكان موجود بنصِّه في "الذيل على طبقات الحنابلة"، لكن المقارنة بين المصدرين الأخيرين تثبت خلاف ذلك. إذ لم يعز صاحب الذيل هذا النص ذاته، بل الذي يلي قول الشوكاني: "ثم قال: وكانت إليه الخطابة بحرَّان". فكل الذي جاء في الذيل هو قوله: "وذكره ابن خلِّكان في تاريخه وقال: "ذكره محاسن بن سلامة الحراني في تاريخ حران وابن المستوفي في تاريخ أربل (كذا!) فقال: "له القبول عند العام والخاص. وكان بارعا في تفسير القرآن، وجميع العلوم له فيها يد بيضاء" (2/152، طبعة الفقي).
والنص الأول الذي نقله الشوكاني عن ابن خلكان لا وجود له إطلاقا في "الذيل على طبقات الحنابلة"، بعزو أو بغير عزو إلى ابن خلكان.
يضاف إلى ذلك أن ابن رجب نقل عن ابن خلكان بعبارة موجزة غير مطابقة لما جاء في الوفيات، إذ فيه: 
"ذكره أبو يوسف محاسن بن سلامة بن خليفة الحرّاني في "تاريخ حرّان" وأثنى عليه، ثم قال: توفي يوم الخميس بعد العصر عاشر صفر سنة اثنتين وعشرين وستمائة. وذكره أبو البركات ابن المستوفي في "تاريخ إربل"، فقال: ورد إربل حاجّاً في سنة أربع وستمائة. وذكر فضله، وقال: كان يدرس التفسير في كل يوم، وهو حسن القصص حلو الكلام مليح الشمائل، وله القبول التام عند الخاص والعام. وكان أبوه أحد الأبدال والزهاد. وتفقَّه بحرَّان وببغداد، وكان حاذقا في المناظرات. صنَّف مختصرات في الفقه، وخطبا سلك فيها مسلك ابن نباتة. وكان بارعا في تفسير القرآن؛ وجميع العلوم له فيها يد بيضاء".
وهنا أيضا، كانت الأمانة العلمية تقتضي أن يقارن المحقق بين نقول المؤلف والمصادر التي يعزو إليها.
=====

*(17)*
* الصفحة (1/108)
_ المتن: "وعمُّ المصنِّفِ الذي أشارَ الذهبيُّ في أوَّلِ الترجمةِ أنه تفقَّهَ عليه، ترجَم له ابنُ خِلِّكَانَ في تاريخِهِ (2) فقال: ((هو أبو عبد الله محمد بن *أبي القاسم بن محمد بن الخضر* بن عليّ بن عبد الله المعروف بابن تيمية الحرَّاني(...)" 

ولو رجع المحقق إلى "وفيات الأعيان"، للاحظ أن نسب "فخر الدين" ذُكِر كالتالي: " أبو عبد الله محمد بن أبي القاسم الخضر بن محمد بن الخضر بن علي بن عبد الله". وللاحظ أن هناك اختلافاً في النسبتين. ولو تذكر المحقق نسب مجد الدين (صاحب "المنتقى"، وابن أخ فخر الدين) كما ذكره صاحب "النيل" وكما أورده هو معتمداً على "ذيل طبقات الحنابلة"، لانتبه إلى اضطرابات وفروق كان من شأنها أن تستوقفه. وفيما يلي نسب المجد والفخر كما ورد في هذه المصادر، إضافة إلى "سير أعلام النبلاء":
أ_ نسب مجد الدين ابن تيمية:
1_ "شيخ الحنابلة مجد الدين أبو البركات عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن الخضر بن محمد بن علي الحراني، ابن تيمية". (سير أعلام النبلاء)
2_  " عبدُ السلام بنُ عبدِ الله بنِ أبي القاسم بنِ عبدِ الله الخِضْرِ بنِ محمدِ بنِ عليٍّ بنِ تيميةَ الحرّاني". (ذيل طبقات الحنابلة)
3_ "شيخُ الحنابلةِ مجدُ الدين عبدُ السلام بنِ عبد الله بنِ أبي القاسم بن محمدِ بن الخِضرِ بنِ محمدِ بنِ عليِّ بنِ عبدِ اللهِ الحرانيُّ المعروفُ بابن تَيْميةَ".  (نيل الأوطار) 

ب_ نسب فخر الدين ابن تيمية:
1_ "محمد بن أبي القاسم الخضر بن محمد بن الخضر بن علي بن عبد الله" (وفيات الأعيان)
2_ محمد بن الخضر بن محمد بن علي بن عبد الله ابن تيمية الحراني. (ذيل طبقات الحنابلة)
_ "محمد بن أبي القاسم بن محمد بن الخضر بن عليّ بن عبد الله المعروف بابن تيمية الحرَّاني" (نيل الأوطار)

ج_ نسب والد شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
جاء في "ذيل طبقات الحنابلة": " عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن محمد بن الخضر بن تيمية الحراني"

د_ نسب شقيق شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
جاء في "ذيل طبقات الحنابلة": "عبد الله بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الّله بن أبي القاسم بن الخضر بن محمد ابن تيمية".

هـ: نسب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
جاء في "ذيل طبقات الحنابلة": "أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن الخضر بن محمد ابن تيمية. 
ويلاحظ أن بين تسلسل نسب شيخ الإسلام وأخيه وبين تسلسل نسب والدهما اختلاف في المرجع نفسه (أي "ذيل طبقات الحنابلة")!
فما الذي ينبغي أن يفعله المحقق الجادّ في مثل هذه المسألة؟ هل يقدِّم المصدر الأقدم (ابن خلّكان)؟ أم المصدر الأقرب إلى عائلة المترجَم له (الذهبي)؟ أم الأقرب إلى مذهب المترجم له (ابن رجب)؟ وكيف يحل هذه المشكلة التي ورّطه فيها الشوكاني؟ الجواب تحتاج إلى بسط وتفصيل وتمحيص ليس هذا مقامه. لكنني أكتفي بالإشارة إلى ثلاث قرائن، كان بإمكانها مساعدة المحقق في هذا المسعى:
1_ يورد ابن ناصر الدمشقي في "الرد الوافر" إجازة عليها توقيع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية. وفيها: " كتبه: أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن محمد ابن تيمية" والنسب بهذا الترتيب متكرر في عدة مواضع من الكتاب. والرجل أدرى بنسبه، وصاحب "المنتقى" جزء من نسبه.
2_ في أول "العقود الدرية" لابن عبد الهادي: "تقي الدين أبو العباس احمد بن الشيخ الإمام العلامة شهاب الدين أبي المحاسن عبدالحليم ابن الشيخ الإمام العلامة شيخ الإسلام مجد الدين أبي البركات عبدالسلام بن أبي محمد عبدالله بن أبي القاسم الخضر بن محمد بن الخضر بن علي بن عبد الله ابن تيمية الحراني".
3_ في "ذيل طبقات الحنابلة"، في ترجمة فخر الدين ابن تيمية: "محمد بن الخضر بن محمد بن علي بن عبد الله ابن تيمية الحراني، الفقيه المفسر، الخطيب الواعظ، فخر الدين، أبو عبد الله بن أبي القاسم". وهذا يعني أن "الخضر" و"أبو القاسم" واحد.
وبهذا أكون فد اقتربت من الإجابة، وأدع تحريرها إلى وقت آخر بإذن الله...

يتبع...

----------


## الواحدي

تابع...(6)

*(18)*
* الصفحة (1/108)

_ في المتن: "[و] (3) مولِدُهُ في أواخِرِ شعبانَ..."
_ في الهامش 3: "زيادة من (ب)".
وكان المقام يقتضي أن يحاكم نُسَخ مخطوطاته إلى "وفيات الأعيان"، وإن كان الأمر يتعلق بحرف وجوده وعدمه سيان في هذا الموضع.
======
*(19)*

* الصفحة (1/108)
_ في المتن: "ثم قالَ: وكانَ أبوهُ أحدَ الأبدالِ الزُّهَّادِ"

وهذه "مرَّرها" المحقق، مع أنها توحي بأنَّ القول يعود إلى ابن خلِّكان. وهذا وهم من الشوكاني؛ لأن صاحب القول، كما هو مثبت في "وفيات الأعيان"، هو ابن المستوفي في كتابه "تاريخ إربل".
=====
*(20)*
* الصفحة (1/110)

_ في المتن: "(...) وأبي عوانة (4)"
_ في الهامش 4: "عزاه إليه ابن حجر في فتح الباري (8/220)"

وهذا أيضاً من غرائب العزو وعجائب الإحالات! فلماذا لم يُحل المحقق على "مستخرج أبي عوانة"، وأحال على "فتح الباري"؟ ومن المعلوم أنّ المستخرج طُبِع 8 سنوات قبل صدور "نيل الأوطار" بتحقيق الشيخ حلاق!
والغريب أن الشيخ اعتمد على "المستخرج" في تحقيقه، وأحال عليه! فلماذا أهمله في هذا الموضع؟ والأكثر غرابة من هذا وذاك أن المحقق كان على علم بأن الشوكاني، كما وعد في مقدمته (1/112)، سيعود إلى الحديث عن ألفاظ حديث "كل كلام لا يُبدَأ فيه بحمد الله فهو أقطع". ولو راجع المحقق ذلك، لانتبه إلى أنه يعزو إحدى رواياته إلى أبي عوانة. والأغرب من ذلك كله، أن المحقق "اصطدم على هذا العزو، فيما بعد (6/366)، فعلّق عليه بقوله: "لم أَقِفْ عليه"!
وكان ينبغي أن يكون "عدم الوقوف" على الحديث في "مستخرج أبي عوانة" أن يكون مدعاةً للمحقق أن يتحقق من عزو الشوكاني روايته إليه. هذه واحدة.
الأمر الثاني: أحال المحقق على "فتح الباري"، وابن حجر يعزو فعلا الحديث إلى أبي عوانة. لكن المحقق لم ينتبه إلى أنه عزاه إليه بلفظ: "كُلُّ أَمْرٍ ذِي بَالٍ لا يُبْدَأ فيه بِحَمْدِ اللَّه فَهُوَ أَقْطَع"، لا بلفظ: "كُلُّ كلامٍ لا يُبْدَأ فيه بِالحَمْدِ فَهُوَ أَجْذَم" كما أورده الشوكاني. وقد عزاه إليه ابن حجر في "التلخيص" باللفظ الثاني.
الأمر الثالث: أنّ الشوكاني عاد إلى ذكر الحديث، كما وعد، وأورد اللفظ كما أورده صاحب "المنتقى". وهو في هذا الموضع (6/365) بلفظ: "لا يُبدَأ فيه بالحمد لله فهو أجذم" لا "بالحمد فهو أجذم". وكان على المحقق أن ينتبه وينبِّه إلى ذلك.
الأمر الرابع: في الصفحتين 365-366 يخرج الشوكاني الحديث. والمنهج يقتضي أن يشير المحقق إلى ذلك.
الأمر الخامس: أنّ ابن حجر عند عزو الحديث إلى أبي عوانة إنما ينقل عن النووي. وقد تبيّن لي أنه ينقل عن كتاب "الأذكار" (أو: حلية الأبرار)، في "باب حمد الله تعالى". ومن المعلوم أنّ ابن حجر أدمن النظر في هذا الكتاب وله عليه تعليقات وتعقيبات، كانت على شكل إملاءات، جمعها السيوطي وزادا عليها في كتابه "تحفة الأبرار بنكت الأذكار".
الأمر السادس: أن النووي قال في مفتتح "المجموع": "هذا حديث حسن. رواه أبو داود سليمان بن الاشعث السجستاني، وأبو عبد الله محمد بن يزيد هو ابن ماجه القزويني، في سننهما، وأبو عبد الرحمن أحمد بن شعيب النسائي في "عمل اليوم والليلة"، وأبو عوانة يعقوب بن إسحاق الاسفراينى في أول صحيحه المخرج على صحيح مسلم"
وممّا سبق نستنتج أن جميع من ذكر أبا عوانة فيمن روى هذا الحديث وعزاه إلى مستخرجه (مسنده، صحيحه، مختصره) إنما استند إلى النووي. والنووي يصرِّح أن أبا عوانة رواه "في أوّل صحيحه". وهذا يقودنا إلى احتمالات عدّة، ليس هنا موضع بسطها.
وخلاصة القول أنّ الإحالة على فتح الباري عند وجوب العزو إلى مستخرج أبي عوانة في موضع من الكتاب، ثم عدم العزو في موضع آخر والاكتفاء بـ "لم أقف عليه" في موضع آخر، مع أن الأمر متعلق بنفس الحديث، يدل على أحد أمرين اثنين: إمّا أن المحقق ينسى ما يكتب، لعدم التزامه الصارم بالمنهج العلمي؛ وإما أن التحقيق تناوبت عليه الأيدي وليس إنجاز شخص واحد. واستنتاجي هذا إنما هو تأكيد لما سلف لي أن قررته.
=====
*(21)*
* الصفحتان (1/111-112)
_ المتن: "وله ألفاظ أخر أوردها الحافظ عبد القادر الرهاوي في الأربعين له (1)".
_ الهامش 1 من الصفحة 112: "عزاه إليه ابن ضويان في ((منار السبيل)) (1/5).
وهذا الهامش أقل ما يمكن أن يقال عنه أنه غريب. فما الذي عزا ابن ضويان إلى الرهاوي في "منار السبيل"؟ الحديث؟ أم كتاب "الأربعين"؟ فإذا كان المحقق يعني الحديث، فهذا مستبعَد؛ لأن الشوكاني كان يتكلم عن الألفاظ الأخرى للحديث. وابن ضويان لم يورد كل تلك الطرق في "منار السبيل"، بل عزا إليه الحديث الأول، ثم ذكر بعض ألفاظه الأخر، وأشار إلى أن الرهاوي رواها في "الأربعين". والمحقق يغفل في هذا الموضع عن أن ابن ضويان إنما يورد ما أورده المناوي في "فيض القدير". وقد نبَّه العلامة الألباني رحمه الله إلى ذلك بقوله: " ( تنبيه ) : عزا المصنف الحديث للخطيب، وكذا فعل المناوي في " الفيض " وزاد أنه في "تاريخه"؛ ولم أره في فهرسه. والله أعلم". وهذا النص فيه ما فيه من دقة العبارة التي تنم عن التحري والأمانة العلمية في آن واحد. والحديث ذكره ابن النجار في "ذيل تاريخ بغداد"، في ترجمة عمارة بن محمد بن عمارة، أبو الدلف الباجسرائي. ولكن ليس بلفظ "ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم". فلعله اختلط على المناوي الذيلُ بالتاريخ. والله أعلم.
يضاف إلى ذلك أنه حتى لو كان هذا قصد المحقق، كان ينبغي عليه أن يقول: "عزاها"، لا "عزاه".
أمّا إذا كان يقصد عزو كتاب "الأربعين"، وأن ابن ضويان عزاه إلى الرهاوي في "منار السبيل"، فهذا ضرب من التوثيق غريب! والسؤال: لماذا ابن ضويان تحديداً؟ فبينه وبين الرهاوي ما ينيف عن 740 سنة! وهل توثَّق الكتب بهذه الطريقة؟! وكان يكفي المحقق أن يلقي نظرة على كتاب شهير متدوَل، يقرأه العوام فضلا عن أهل الاختصاص، وهو كتاب الأذكار للنووي، وفيه: "روِّينا هذه الألفاظَ كلها (أي: ألفاظ حديث "كل أمر ذي بال...") في كتاب "الأربعين" للحافظ عبد القادر الرهاوي"! والنووي توفي بعد 64 عاماً من وفاة الرهاوي!
وفي كلا الحالين كان على المحقق أن يمدّ بصره إلى أبعد من القرن الرابع عشر عند الإشارة إلى رواية أو روايات توفيراويها أو جامع ألفاظها وطرقها في القرن الثامن...
 وكان الأوْلى بالمحقق في هذا المقام أن يكمل عنوان كتاب الرهاوي، بدل الاحتماء بابن ضوبان. إذ اكتفى الشوكاني بقوله "في الأربعين". فهل هو: "الأربعون البلدانية"؟ أم "الأربعينات"؟  أم "الأربعون المتباينة الإسناد والبلاد"؟ أم "الأربعون الكبرى"؟ 

يتبع...

----------


## الواحدي

تابع.. (7)

*(22)*
* الصفحة (1/112)
_ المتن: "بصفاته الذَّاتَّية"
والصواب: "الذّاتِـيَّة"

=====
*(23)*
* الصفحة (1/112)
_ المتن: "وأُجيبَ بأنَّهما فيهِ شرطَانِ، لا جُزْآنِ ولا جُزْئِـيَّانِ"
والجملة قد تستغلق معانيها على القارئ الذي لا إلمام له بالأصول والمنطق، وقد يتوهّم أن عبارة "لا جزآن ولا جزئيان" خطأ أو تكرار لمعنى واحد. وكان من واجب المحقق أن يشرح المعنى ويوضح الفرق بين "الجزء" و"الجزئي"، لا سيما وهو أحد محققي "إرشاد الفحول"، بدل إعنات نفسه في شرح القشيب والتعريف بالنووي!
ولو تتبّع المحقق قاموس الشوكاني في شرحه لديباجة "المنتقى"، لعلِم المصادر التي أخذ منها واستفاد...
=====
*(24)*
* الصفحة (1/113)
_ المتن: "(...) فإنه مقامُ الحمدِ والاسمُ الشريفُ، وإن كان مُستحِقّاً للتقديمِ مِنْ جهة ذاتِه فرعايةُ ما يقتَضِيهِ المقامُ ألصَقُ بالبلاغةِ من رعاية ما تقتضيهِ الذاتُ".    

وهذه الجملة تبدو مرتبكة وقد تكون مربِكةً للقارئ. والسبب في ذلك علامات الرقم. فقوله "والاسم الشريف" استئناف ربطه المحقق بسابقه، فبدا المعنى مختلاًّ. وكان الصواب أن تضبط بالشكل التالي:
"(...) فإنه مقامُ الحمدِ. والاسمُ الشريفُ، وإن كان مُستحِقّاً للتقديمِ مِنْ جهة ذاتِه، فرعايةُ ما يقتَضِيهِ المقامُ ألصَقُ بالبلاغةِ من رعاية ما تقتضيهِ الذاتُ".
=======
*(25)*
* الصفحة (1/113)

_ المتن: "وهذا إنما يتم على القول بأن  لفظ الله  علم للذات كما هو الحق وعليه الجمهور، لا للمفهوم كما زعمه البعض" (1/113)

وكان على المحقق "الضليع" في شرح "القشيب" أن يشرح هذه الجملة. فماذا يقصد الشوكاني بالمفهوم؟ وما علاقة ذلك بالحديث عن اسم "الله" وكونه علَماً أو مشتقّاً؟
والعبارة متداولة في شروح المتون عند المتأخرين، في مقام شرحهم لديباجة المصنّف. وظني أنهم جميعا عالة على الفخر الرازي؛ حيث يقول في تفسير قوله تعالى: (اللهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ومَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَوَيْلٌ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مِنْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ):
"وذهب قوم آخرون إلى أنه لفظ مشتق. والحق عندنا هو الأول، ويدل عليه وجوه :
الأول : أن الاسم المشتق عبارة عن شيء ما حصل له المشتق منه. فالأسود مفهومه: شيء ما حصل له السواد، والناطق مفهومه: شيء ما حصل له النطق. فلو كان قولنا "الله" اسماً مشتقاً من معنى، لكان المفهوم منه أنه شيء ما حصل له ذلك المشتق منه، وهذا المفهوم كلي لا يمتنع من حيث هو هو عن وقوع الشركة فيه. فلو كان قولنا "الله" لفظاً مشتقاً، لكان مفهومه صالحاً لوقوع الشركة فيه. ولو كان الأمر كذلك، لما كان قولنا "لا إله إلا الله" موجباً للتوحيد؛ لأن المستثنى هو قولنا "الله"، وهو غير مانع من وقوع الشركة فيه. ولما اجتمعت الأمة على أن قولنا "لا إله إلا الله" يوجب التوحيد المحض، علمنا أن قولنا "الله" جارٍ مجرى الاسم العلَم."
======
*(26)*
* الصفحتان (1/113-114)
_ المتن: "لما رُوي عنه صلَّى الله عليه و سلَّم أنه كان إذا أفصح الغلام من بني عبدِ المطلبِ علَّمه هذهِ الآيةَ، [أخرجه عبدُ الرزاقِ في المصنَّفِ (4)، وابنُ أبي شيبةَ في مُصَنَّفِهِ (5) وابنُ السّنِي (كذا!) في عملِ اليومِ والليلةِ (6) من طريقِ عمرِو بنِ شُعيبٍ عن أبيه عن جدِّهِ قال : كانَ صلَّى الله عليه و سلَّم.. فذَكَرَه]."
_ الهامش: يكتفي المحقق في الهوامش 4 و5 و6 بالإحالة على المصادر المذكورة.

وهذا التخريج من محقق انتدب نفسه لتخريج أحاديث الكتاب غريب! وهو يستدعي بعض الملاحظات:
1_ كان ينبغي للمحقق أن يذكر نص الحديث، بما أن المؤلف لم يذكره واكتفى بالإشارة إلى مضمونه.
2_ اكتفاء المحقق بالإحالة على المصادر التي ذكرها الشوكاني يوحي بأن نص الحديث هو ما أشار إليه بقوله: "رُوي عنه صلَّى الله عليه و سلَّم أنه كان إذا أفصح الغلام من بني عبدِ المطلبِ علَّمه هذهِ الآيةَ". والأمر غير ذلك...
3_ في مصنَّف عبد الرزاق لا وجود لبني عبد المطلب، بل فيه " بني هاشم". ونص الحديث عنده: عن عبد الكريم أبي أمية قال : كان رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم يعلِّم الغلامَ مِن بني هاشم إذا أفْصَحَ سبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ (الْحَمْدُ لله الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَداً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ...) إلى آخر السورة".
4_ أورد ابن أبي شيبة الحديث في موضعين من مصنّفه. فقد جاء في باب "ما يستجب أن يعلمه الصبي أول ما يتعلم": "(...) عن عمرو بن شعيب قال : كان الغلام إذا أفصح من بني عبد المطلب علَّمه النبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم هذه الآيةَ سَبْع مرَّات: (الْحَمْدُ لله الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَداً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ)." وجاء في باب "الصبيان متى يتعلمون القرآن": "(...) عن عمرو بن شيعب قال : كان الغلام إذا أفصح من بني عبد المطلب علَّمه النبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم هذه الآيةَ سَبْعاً (الْحَمْدُ لله الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَداً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَلَم يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلِيٌّ مِنَ الذُّلِّ وكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيراً)".
5_ الحديث متعلِّق بفضائل آية من القرآن. فكان أوْلى بالمحقق أن يعود إلى التفاسير لاستكمال اخريجه للحديث. وكان يكفيه أن يرجع إلى "فتح القدير" (ولعلَّه حققه أو سيحققه، بما أنه من تأليف الشوكاني!)، ليجد أن صاحبه أورد الحديث بمتن آخر مرويّاً عن قتادة، ونصُّه: "ذُكِرَ لنا أنَّ نبيَّ الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم كان يعلِّم أهلَه هذه الآيةَ: (الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا...) إلى آخرها، الصغيرَ مِن أهله والكبيرَ". والشوكاني يعزوه إلى الطبري، وكذا أورده هذا الأخير.

يتبع...

----------


## الواحدي

تابع...(8)

*(27)*

* الصفحة (1/114)
_ المتن: "دِقَّها وجُلَّها"

والصواب: "دِقَّها وجِلَّهَا". إذ جُلُّ الشيء: معْظَمُه، وليس هذا مراد الشوكاني. جاء في "لسان العرب": "يقال: "ما له دِقٌّ ولا جِلٌّ" أي: لا دقيق ولا جليل". وفي موضع آخر: "تقول: ما رَزَأْتُه دِقّاً ولا جِلاًّ". وجاء قي القاموس المحيط: "والجِلُّ، بالكسر: ضِدُّ الدِّقِّ".
وبالعودة إلى سياق كلام الشوكاني، فإن الصواب: "دِقِّها وجِلِّها"، لا كما ضبطها المحقق...
=====
*(28) (29)*
* الصفحة (1/114)
_ المتن: "ولا شكَّ أنَّ نِعْمَةَ خلْقِ الخلْقِ وتقديَره مِنْ أَعظَمِ البواعِثِ على الـحَمدِ وتكريرُه لكونِ ذلك أوَّلَ نعمةٍ أَنْعَمَ الله بها على الحامِدِ"

وهنا خطآن: الأول منهما مطبعي، لكن كان ينبغي التنبه إليه بالمراجعة. والثاني ناتج عن فهم خاطئ للنص، أدَّى إلى شكل ورقم خاطئين. والصواب:
"ولا شكَّ أنَّ نِعْمَةَ خلْقِ الخلْقِ وتقدِيرِه مِنْ أَعظَمِ البواعِثِ على الـحَمدِ وتكريرِه؛ لكونِ ذلك أوَّلَ نعمةٍ أَنْعَمَ الله بها على الحامِدِ"
========
*(30)*

* الصفحة (1/114)
_ المتن: "لكونهِ الواسِطَةُ".

والصواب: لِكونِهِ الواسِطَةَ"
======
*(31)*

* الصفحة (1/114)
_ المتن: "ولحديث أبي هريرة (3) عند الرُّهاوي بلفظ: "كل أمر ذي بال لا يُبدأ فيه بحمدِ اللهِ والصلاةِ عليَّ فهو أقطع".
_ الهامش 3: وهو حديث ضعيف. تقدم الكلام عليه. ص 110-111 من كتابنا هذا.

وكلام المحقق ثم إحالته على نفسه يوهمان بأنه تعرّض للحديث في الصفحتين المشار إليهما، بينما الأمر خلاف ذلك. فهو لم يتعرّض للحديث بزيادة "والصلاة عليَّ" إطلاقا!
وقوله "ضعيف" موهم. فالحديث بهذا اللفظ موضوع، كما قرر ذلك الألباني رحمه الله.
ثم تأمَّل قوله: "من كتابنا هذا"!! 

==========
*(32)*
* الصفحتان (1/114-115)
_ المتن: "وقال القُشَيْرِيُّ (5): "هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ لِنَبِيِّهِ تشْريفٌ وزيادةُ تَكْرِمَةٍ، ولسائرِ عبادِه رحمةٌ".
_ الهامش 5، من الصفحة 114: "هو شيخ الإسلام، تقي الدين، أبو الفتح، محمد بن علي بن وهب القشيري المصري المعروف بابن دقيق العيد."!!

وهذا الهامش مدهش عجيب، محيِّرٌ غريب! ويمكن للقارئ أن يضيفه إلى طوام المحققين بلا أدنى تردد. وهو يقتضي أكثر من وقفة، ويستدعي أكثر من ملاحظة:
1_ لماذا اختار المحققُ ابنَ دقيق العيد من بين عشرات القشيريين؟
2_ لماذا لم يبيِّن لنا المحقق علة اصطفائه لابن دقيق العديد تحديداً؟
3_ عندما يُذكر علَم من الأعلام بالنسبة المجرَّدة، فالأوْلى بالمحقق أن يستعين بأدوات التحقيق في هذا المقام. وترجمة ذلك بعدة أمور، منها:
_ البحث عن العلَم في الكتاب المحقَّق نفسه. إذ في كثير من الأحيان يورد المصنف علماً مكتفيا بالنسبة، ثم يورد اسمه كاملا أو يذكر كتابا له، أو قرينة أخرى تؤكد أنه المقصود لا غيره.
_ البحث عن النص في مؤلفات مَن نشك أنه العلَم المعني.
_ البحث عن النص في مراجع أخرى. ومعلومٌ أنه ليس في طاقة أحد أن يراجع كل تراثنا الإسلامي بحثا عن جملة، للتأكد من نسبة قائلها. لكن في هذا المعترك أيضا هناك وسائل مساعدة، وأهمها: البحث من خلال الموضوع الذي يتعلق به النص المنقول. والموضوع هو: كل ما يتعلق بالصلاة والسلام على الرسول (صلّى الله عليه وسلّم). وأولى الخطوات التي كان بإمكان المحقق أن يخطوها هي أن يبحث في كتب التفسير وما قيل حول قوله تعالى: (إنَّ الله ومَلائِكَتَه يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى الـنَّبِيِّ يَا أيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وسَلِّمُوا تَسْليماً)؛ ثم ما أورده شُرَّاح الحديث حول هذا الموضوع في مواضعه المحتملة؛ ثم ما جاء في الكتب المفردة لهذا الموضوع أو التي تناولت الشمائل المحمدية وما شابهها؛ ثم ما جاء في شروح مقدمات المتون، إذ غالبا ما يتعرَّض أصحابها لكل ما تناوله الشوكاني في شرحه لمقدمة "المنتقى".
والملاحَظ أنَّ المحقق لم يفعل شيئاً مِمّا أشرنا إليه! فالشوكاني يذكر في النيل عدَّة أشخاص يحملون نسبة "القشيري"، ومع ذلك لم يلتفت المحقق إلى ذلك!
4_ ورد اسم "ابن دقيق العيد" عشرات المرَّات في "نيل الأوطار"، ولم ينسبه الشوكاني إلى قشير إلا في القليل النادر. وفي هذا القليل النادر يقرنه بكنيته (أبو الفتح) أو بلقبه (تقي الدين). ولعل هذا هو الذي جرّ المحقق إلى اعتقاد أن "القشيري" المذكور في المقدمة هو ابن دقيق العيد.
5_ يبدو أن "القشيري" التصق في ذهن المحقق بابن دقيق العيد. فهو عندما يجده مجرَّداً يفرنه دون أدني تروٍّ به. وإذا وجده مقرونا بكنية أو لقب، تأمّل. فإذا كان اللقب أو الكنية موافقين للقب أو كنية ابن دقيق العيد، بادر إلى التأكيد أنّه المقصود. وإذا كان اللقب مقروناً بكنية أو لقب مغايرين، مرّ على قشيريِّه مرور الكرام؛ اللهم إلا في المقدمة. وكذلك فعل مع "أبي القاسم القشيري" في الصفحة 3/425، مع أنّ سياق الكلام كان من شأنه أن يهديه إليه! وكذلك فعل مع أبي نصر القشيري، حيث أحال على "الفتح" ولم يعرِّف به (11/364). وكذلك فعل أيضا عند مروره بتخريج الشوكاني لحديث إياس بن عبْدٍ أنّ النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم نهى عن بيع فضل الماء، حيث قال: "حديث إياس قال القشيري: هو على شرط الشيخين" (10/23). فلم يذكر من المقصود بالقشيري. ولو راجع "التلخيص"، لوجد فيه: "وقال أبو الفتح القشيري: هو على شرطهما". ولو راجع "فيض القدير"، لقرأ فيه: "قال ابن دقيق العيد: على شرطهما"، ولاطمأن إلى أنه ابن دقيق العيد لا غيره...

والآن، مَن هو القشيري المقصود في الصفحة 114 من الجزء الأول؟ والجواب: لو رجع المحقق إلى باب "الصلاة على النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم" من كتاب الدعوات في صحيح البخاري، مستعيانًا بفتح الباري، لقرأ هذا الكلام لابن حجر:
"ونَقلَ عياض عن بكر القشيري قال: الصلاة على النبي (صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم) مِن الله تشريفٌ وزيادة تكرمة، وعلى مَنْ دون النبي رحمةٌ". فالشوكاني ينقل عن "الفتح" بتصرف. وابن حجر ينقل عن القاضي عياض بتصرف أيضاً، فالذي في "الشفا" للقاضي: "الصلاة من الله تعالى لمن دون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة وللنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم تشريف وزيادة تكرمة". لكن المعنى هو ذاته.
الآن وقد تحققنا من نسبة النص إلى "بكر القشيري"، لا "ابن دقيق" كما توهّم المحقق، يحق لنا أن نتساءل: مَن هو بكر القشيري؟ والمنطق يقتضي أن يكون أقرب المصادر إلى أذهاننا: "ترتيب المدارك" للقاضي عياض، بوصفه كتاباً في التراجم؛ وهذا من باب كسب الوقت... ولا يتفاجأ أحد إذا وجد فيه ترجمة كاملة لهذا العلَم المالكي! إذ نقرأ فيه ما ملخَّصه:
هو القاضي أبو الفضل بكر بن محمد بن العلاء بن محمد بن زياد (...) القشيري. ويشار إليه عادة بـ بكر بن العلاء القشيري. وهو من كبار فقهاء المالكيين بمصر، وكان راوية للحديث. توفي سنة 344 هـ وقد جاوز الثمانين سنة بأشهُر.
ويذكر القاضي عياض ضمن مؤلفات بكر القشيري كتابا بعنوان: "وجوب الصلاة على النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلّم". ومنه قد يكون القاضي أخذ النقل الذي أورده الشوكاني.
والآن، ماذا عسانا نقول سوى: تكاثر القشيريون على المحقق، فلم يدر المحقق ما يصيد!
وملخص الكلام أن المحقق كان في غنى عن تقرير أنّ القشيري في هذا الموضع هو ابن دقيق العيد، طالما لم يكن متأكِّدا. والحق أن هامشاً كهذا لا يليق بمن انتدب نفسه للتحقيق، رافعا لواء التخريج والتوثيق؛ لأنه يوحي أن صاحبه أخذ أوَّل قشيري وقعت عليه عيناه وألصقه بالهامش.

يتبع...

----------


## عصام البشير

أحسن الله إليكم.
لم أطلع على تحقيق الشيخ حلاق لنيل الأوطار، ولكنني كنتُ قد قررت التريث قبل اقتنائه، وذلك بعد اطلاعي على تحقيقه للفتح الرباني.
فقد ساءني ما في تحقيق الفتح من نفخ متعمد للكتاب، بكثير من الحواشي الطويلة المملة، التي لا علاقة لها بفن التحقيق من قريب ولا بعيد. وقد كان بالإمكان إخراج الفتح في نصف حجمه أو أقل.
وما ذكرتَه هنا - أخي الواحدي - ثبطني عن النظر في طبعة النيل هذه، وأكد لي أن من أهم ما يشترط في محقق كتب التراث عموما، التمكن من علوم العربية، ولو كان الكتاب في فن آخر غير العربية.
ولو أنك بدأتَ بذكر هذه الأخطاء قبل تعليقك الأول، وعنوانك المثير، لوجدت من الإخوة موافقة واضحة لمضمون كلامك.

والله أعلم.

----------


## الواحدي

تابع...(9)

*(33)*
* الصفحة (1/115)
_ المتن: "قال في "شرح المنهاج" (1): "إنَّ معنى قولنا اللهم صلِّ على محمد: عظِّمْه ..."
_ الهامش 1: "هو للإمام النووي، أبو زكريا، محيي الدين بن شرف النووي، المتوفى (676 هـ)".

وكلام المحقق يوهم أنّ "شرح المنهاج" من تأليف النووي، والأمر خلاف ذلك. فالنووي هو مؤلف "منهاج الطالبين"، ولم يرِدْ أنه شرح "المنهاج". أمّا "الدقائق"، فليس شرحاً له. وبما أنّ المحقق ظنّ أنّ الكتاب المقصود هو شرح منهاج النووي (والأمر ليس كذلك، كما سيأتي)، ولأنَّ شرَّاح المنهاج كثر، اكتفى بترجمة النووي. وقد قرر ذلك بصيغة الواثق من نفسه، حتى إنّ القارئ ليشك في معلوماته حول الموضوع!
وتأمّل تكرار المحقق للنووي مرّتين، فهو يذكِّر بنادرة يوردها الجاحظ في "البيان والتبيين"، حيث يقول: "وكان -فيما زعموا- ابنٌ لسعيد الجوهري يقول: "صلَّى الله تبارك وتعالى على محمَّد صلَّى الله عليه وسلم"!!
ولاحظ أيضاً أنه يذكر الكنية واللقب، لكنه يتجاهل الإسم.
ولاحظ كذلك أنه عرَّف هنا بالنووي، وهو مشهور، وتجاهل غيره ممن هم أقل شهرة في المقدمة. وما دفعه إلى ذلك إلا استشكاله لاسم الكتاب واسم مؤلفه...
=======
*(34)*
* الصفحة (1/115)
_ المتن: "قال في "شرح المنهاج" (1): "إنَّ معنى قولنا اللهم صلِّ على محمد: عظِّمْهُ في الدُّنيا بإعلاءِ ذِكْرِهِ وإِظْهَارِ دَعْوَتِهِ وإِبْقَاءِ شريعتِهِ، وفي الآخِرَةِ بتشفيعِه في أُمَّتِهِ وتضعيفِ أجْرِهِ ومَثُوبَتِهِ."
_ الهامش 1: "هو للإمام النووي، أبو زكريا، محيي الدين بن شرف النووي، المتوفى (676 هـ)".

ونسبة "شرح المنهاج" إلى النووي خطأ فادح، لا يقل فداحة عن خطإ المحقق في تحديد هوية "الشربيني". وهو خطأ مزدوج؛ لأن المحقق نسب الكتاب إلى غير صاحبه، ولأن الذي نسبه إليه لم يؤلف كتاباً بهذا العنوان. وهنا أيضا نطرح نفس الأسئلة التي طرحناها عند حديثنا عن "الشربيني"، وجوابها هو المراحل نفسها التي أشرت إلى أن المحقق ينبغي بها لتحديد المبهَمات. لذا، سأصل بالقارئ إلى حل لغز هذه المسألة، دون المرور بذكر الحيثيات المطلوبة من أي محقق في هذا المقام، تفاديا للتكرار:
"المنهاج" االذي نقل عنه الشوكاني (أو نقل عمّن نقل عنه) هو "منهاج الدين في شعب الإيمان" للحليمي. وقد توصلت إلى ذلك في نفس الباب ونفس الكتاب الذي أوصلني إلى "الشربيني"، أي: باب "الصلاة على النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم" من كتاب الدعوات في صحيح البخاري، مستعيناً بفتح الباري. وفيه:
"وقال الحليمي في "الشعب": معنى الصلاة على النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: تعظيمه. فمعنى قولنا "اللهم صلِّ على محمَّد": عَظِّمْ محمَّداً. والمراد: تعظيمه في الدنيا، بإعلاء ذكره، وإظهار دينه، وإبقاء شريعته؛ وفي الآخرة، بإجزال مثوبته، وتشفيعه في أمَّته، وإبداء فضيلته بالمقام المحمود."
وبالعودة إلى "شعب الإيمان" للبيهقي، نقرأ ما يلي في فصل "معنى الصلاة على النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم":
" قال الحليمي رحمه الله : "أما الصلاة باللسان، فهي التعظيم". (...) إلى أن قال: "وقيل: "الصلوات لله"، أي: الأذكار التي يُرادُ بها تعظيمُ المذكور، والاعتراف بجلال القدر، وعلو الرتبة كلها لله عز وجل؛ أي: هو مستحقها، لا تليق بأحد سواه. فإذا قلنا : اللهم صلِّ على محمَّد ، فإنما نريد به: اللَّهُمَّ عَظِّمْ محمَّدا في الدنيا بإعلاء ذِكْره، وإظهار دعوته، وإبقاء شريعته؛ وفي الآخرة بتشفيعه في أمته، وإجزال أجره ومثوبته، وإبداء فضله للأولين والآخرين بالمقام المحمود، وتقديمه على كافة المقربين في اليوم المشهود ".
ويبقى الإشكال في قول الشوكاني: "قال في "شرح المنهاج". والجواب الذي يَرِدُ على الذهن أنّ الشوكاني كان يعتبر "شعب الإيمان" للبيهقي شرحاً لمنهاج الحليمي. لكن يعكِّر عليه أنّ الشوكاني في "نيل الأوطار" يذكر "شعب الإيمان" منسوباً إلى البيهقي.
ويعكّر عليه ثانيا: أنّ شعب الإيمان ليس شرحا للمنهاج على التحقيق، بدليل قوله في بعض مواضعه: "وقد ذَكَر الْحَلِيمِيُّ رحمه الله في ذلك فصللاً طويلاً مَن أراده نَظَرَ ففيه بتوفيق الله".
ويعكِّر عليه ثالثاً: أنَّ الشوكاني أضاف نقلا آخر في نفس الفقرة عن نفس المصدر (من قوله: "فيه نكتة شريفة..." إلى قوله: "... تليق بجنابه")، وهذا النقل لا وجود له بحروفه في "شعب الإيمان" للبيهقي.
لكن يُحتمَل أنَّ الشوكاني نقل كلام الحليمي بتصرف. فقد جاء في "الشُّعَب" للبيهقي: "ويَدُلُّ على أن قولنا "اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ على محمَّد" صلاةٌ مِنَّا عليه، لأنَّا لا نملك إيصال ما يعظم به أمره و يعلو به قدره إليه، وإنما ذلك بيد الله تعالى. فصحَّ أن صلاتنا عليه: الدعاءُ له بذلك، وابتغاؤه من الله عز وجل". فالمعنى مطابق لِما ذكره الشوكاني، لكن الألفاظ مختلفة.
والاحتمال الثاني: أن يكون الشوكاني اطّلع على "شرح المنهاج". وممّن شرح منهاج الحليمي: الخطيب الشربيني، كما أشار إلى ذلك صاحب "هدية العارفين". وأشار أيضاً إلى أن لإسماعيل حقي الرومي كتاباً بعنوان "شرح شعب الإيمان"، لكن لا أدري إن كان شرح كتاب الحليمي أم البيهقي. وهو في تفسيره أحال على منهاج الحليمي، بينما لم يذكر شعب الإيمان إلا نقلا عن غيره. لكن هذه القرينة ليست بالصلبة للحسم في هذه المسألة.
والذي يبدو لي –والله أعلم- أنّ الشوكاني إنما نقل عن شرح إسماعيل حقي الرومي لشعب الإيمان. وذلك للاعتباراين التاليين:
1_  جاء في تفسير حقي لقوله تعالى: (إنَّ الله ومَلائِكتَهُ يُصَلُّون على النَّبِيِّ...): "قال في "شرح الكشاف" وغيره: معنى قوله "اللهم صَلِّ على محمَّد": اللهم عظِّمْه فى الدنيا، بإعلاء دينه، وإعظام ذِكره، وإظهار دعوته، وإبقاء شريعته؛ وفي الآخرة بتشفيعه فى أمَّته، وتضعيف أجره ومثوبته، وإظهار فضله عن الأوَّلين والآخرين، وتقديمه على كافة الانبياء والمرسلين.* ولـمَّا لم يكن حقيقة الثناء في وسعنا، أُمِرْنا أن نَكِل ذلك إليه تعالى. فالله يصلِّي عليه بسؤالنا.*
سلام من الرحمن نحو *جنابه* ... لأنَّ سلامي لا يليق ببابه"
وهذه الألفاظ مقاربة لما أورده الشوكاني.
2_ إذا كان حقي هو المنقول عنه، فإنما هو ينقل عمَّن سلف. وبما أنه حنفي، فإنّ الخيط الحنفي واضح القرب من النص الذي نقله الشوكاني. فقد أورده ابن عابدين في مقدمة "رد المحتار" نقلاً عن القهستاني (ت. 962هـ)، والقهستاني صرّح أنه نقله عن علاء الدين السمرقندي (ت. 552هـ) في كتابه "شرح التأويلات" و"التأويلات" من تأليف أبي منصور الماتريدي. فيحتمل أن يكون إسماعيل نقل عن القهستاني صاحب "جامع الرموز في شرح النقاية".

ولكن يعكِّر على كل ما سبق أنّ إسماعيل حقي لم يعز النص إلى الحليمي أو البيهقي، وإنما عزاه إلى شارح الكشاف. كذلك العبارة التي ذكرها ونقلها أيضاً ابن عابدين عن القهشتاني لا تختلف كثيراً عمّا أورده ابن الأثير في "النهاية"، حيث جاء فيه: "وقيل: المعنى لـمّا أمَر اللّه سبحانه بالصلاة عليه، ولم نَبْلُغ قدرَ الواجب مِن ذلك، أحَلْنَاه على اللّه وقلنا: اللهم صَلِّ أنت على محمّد، لأنك أعلَمُ بما يليق به."
فيبقى احتمال أن يكون الشوكاني نقل عن "شرح منهاج الدين في شُعَب الإيمان" للشربيني وارداً. وباب الاجتهاد قي هذه المسألة مفتوح... وكل ما سبق إنما سقناه لتأكيد أنّ "شرح المنهاج" لا علاقة له بالنووي. والله أعلم.
====
*(35)*
* الصفحة (1/115)
_ المتن: "وآثرَ لفظَ النبيِّ لما فيه مِنْ (كذا!) الدِلالةِ على الشرفِ والرفعةِ على ما قيلَ: إنهُ مِنَ النبوَّةِ، وهي ما ارتفعَ مِنَ الأرضِ."

وضبطه للنبوة بتشديد الواو خطأ واضح، ناتج عن سوء فهم لسياق الكلام ومدلوله. والصواب: "النَّبْوَة". جاء في "لسان العرب": "والنَّبْوَةُ: الارتفاع". وفيه أيضاً: "والنَّبْوَةُ   والنَّباوَةُ، والنَّبِيُّ: ما ارتَفع من الأرض".

========
*(36)*
* الصفحة (1/115)
_ المتن: "جاء في الصِّحاح"

والصواب: "الصَّحاح".

يتبع...

----------


## الواحدي

تابع...(10)

*(37)*
* الصفحة (1/115)
_ المتن: "لِـما فيهِ من الدَّلَالَةِ"
وفي نفس الصفحة، ضبط لفظ "الدلالة" بكسر الدال، في قول الشوكاني: "وآثرَ لفظَ النبيِّ لما فيه مِنْ الدِلالةِ على الشرفِ"!
وهو اضطراب قد يجد له منه مخرجاً... لكن كان ينبغي أن يوحِّد ضبطه للَّفظ.
===== 
*(38)*
* الصفحة: (1/117)
_ المتن: "والتقديرُ: المرسَلُ رسالةً كافّةً"

والصواب: "المرسَلِ". فقد نسي المحقق أنّ الشوكاني بصدد شرح ألفاظ ديباجة "المنتقى"، وأنّ تمخام الجملة: "وصلّى الله على النَّبيِّ الأمِّيِّ المُرْسَلِ كافَّةً للنَّاس بَشيراً ونَذِيراً".
====
*(39)*
*الصفحة (1/117)
_ المتن: "ولأنه (أي التصغير) يأتي للتعظيمِ كقوله:
وكلُّ أُناسٍ سوفَ تدخُلُ بينَهم ---- دُوَيْهِيَةٌ تَصْفَرُّ منها الأناملُ
وللتلَطُّفِ كقوله: يا ما أميلِحَ غزلاناًشدَنَّ لنا "

وإنه لمُستغرَبٌ مِن محقق انتدب نفسه للتخريج والتوثيق المطوَّل ألاَّ ينسب البيت لقائله! والبيت مشهور، ولبيد قائله لا يَقِلُّ عنه شهرة... أمّا "يا ما أُمَيْلِحَ غزلانا شَدَنَّ لنا"، فلن نعاتب المحقق على عدم ذكر قائله، فقد أورده وكأنه قطعة نثر! ونص البيت كاملاً:
يا ما أُمَيْلِحَ غزلانا شَدَنَّ لنا ---- مِن هؤُلَيَّاءِ بين الضَّالِ والسَّمُرِ
ويروى أيضا "عَطَونَ لنا" و"بَرَزْنَ لنا"، بدل "شَدَنَّ". ويروى أيضا "مِنْ هؤُليّائِكُنَّ"   بدل  "مِنْ هؤُلَيَّاءِ". والبيت مختلَف في نسبته. فقد نسبه صاحب "الزُّهرة" إلى بعض الأعراب، ونسبه صاحب "الخزانة" إلى علي بن محمد المغربي. وأشار صاحب "معاهد التنصيص" إلى أنّ الباخرزي نسبه إلى بدوي اسمه "كامل الثقفي". ونسبه غيره إلى العرجي، وكثيّر عزَّة، والمجنون.
=====
*(40)*
* الصفحة (1/119):
_ المتن: "وقد اختُلف في تفسير الآل (1) على أقوالٍ يأتي ذكرُها في باب ما يستدلُّ به على تفسير آله الـمُصَلََّى عليهم، من أبواب صفة الصلاة". 
_ الهامش 1: "سيأتي تفسير الآل في باب ما يستدل به على تفسير آله المصلى عليهم، من أبواب صفة الصلاة من كتابنا هذا"

وهذا الهامش من المضحكات! فبدل الإحالة على الجزء والصفحة، كرَّر المحقق حرفيّاً كلام الشوكاني، وزاد الطين بلة بإضافته "من كتابنا هذا"! وكأنّ الشوكاني سيذكره في كتاب آخر!

====
*(41)*
* الصفحة (1/119):
_ المتن: "بلِ المقصودُ وصفُ النَّوعِ وتسميتُه وهو الدالُّ على تلكَ الألفاظِ المخصُوصَةِ أعمُّ منْ أنْ يكونَ ذلك الشخصُ أو غيـرُه مـمَّا يشارِكُه في ذلكَ المفهومِ"

والصواب: "الشخصَ أو غيـرَه". وهو ظاهر لمن تأمَّل سياق الكلام وفحواه.
=====
*(42)*
* الصفحة (1/120)
وهذه الصفحة فيها جملة من العجائب، نكتفي ببعضها:
_ الهامش 2: " أبو السكن. توفي سنة أربع عشرة، وقيل خمس عشرة."

فأبو السكن هذا توفي سنة 14 أو 15؛ ولك أن تختار القرن الذي تضعه فيه! وهذا نتيجة التعامل الأعمى مع المصادر. فبعض كتب التاريخ المسماة بالحوليات، وكذا كتب الطبقات، يكتفي أصحابها بالإشارة إلى السنة دون القرن؛ وذلك لأنهم يتبعون التسلسل التاريخي في تصنيفهم. وإذا شك القارئ، يمكنه التأكد بمراجعة الكتاب نفسه. أمّا أن يُقَصَّ تاريخ وفاة المترجَم له من المصدر ويُلصق بهامش الكتاب المحقَّق، ثم لا يُذكَر كاملا، فهذا من غرائب التحقيق!
والغريب أنّ المحقق بعد ذلك بسطرين يترجم لعبد الله بن موسى العبسي (هامش 4)، فيقول: "مات يوم الخميس لثمان خلون من المحرم سنة خمس وثلاثين ومائتين"! ولك أن تتساءل: لماذا ذكر في هذا الموضع الشهر واليوم الذي توفي فيه المترجَم له، بينما اكتفى بذكر سنة وفاة ابي السكن المسكين مبتورةً!
يضاف إلى ذلك أنَّ يستعمل المصادر في ترجمة شيوخ البخاري بشكل انتقائي عشوائي. فهو يستعمل يحيل مرة على "سير أعلام النبلاء"، وتارة على "أسامي مشايخ الإمام البخاري" لابن منده، وتارة أخرى على "المعجم المشتمل على ذكر أسماء شيوخ الأئمة النبل". كما أنه يذكر كل هذه المصادر دون ذكر محققيها، باستثناء "المعجم المشتمل"، مشيراً إلى أنه من تحقيق "سكينة الشهابي"! لماذا؟ لعل الخبر تأتينا به جهينة...
=====
*(43)*
* الصفحة (1/121)

_ المتن: "قال الفَرَبْرِيُّ (3)"
_ الهامش 3: الفَرَبْري: بفتح الفاء والراء، وسكون الباء الموحدة وبعدها راء أخرى. هذه النسبة إلى فَرَبْر وهي (بلدة) على طرف جَيْحُون. أقمت بها أياماً في انصرافي من وراء النهر..."
ثم في نهاية الهامش: "الأنساب للسمعاني (4/359)" !!!

وحق لي أن أتعجَّب. فقد ظننت لأول وهلة أن المحقق هو الذي زار فربر! لو لم تسعفتي الإحالة على أنساب السمعاني... وهذا ناتج عن غياب علامة التنصيص في بداية النقل، وهو يؤكد فوضى الرقم و"النقط" في الكتاب.
وقد سألت نفسي: لماذا وضع المحقق لفظ "بلدة" بين قوسين؟ ولم أجد لذلك تفسيراً مقنِعاً...

يتبع...

----------


## الواحدي

تابع...(11)

*(44)*

* الصفحة (1/121)
_ المتن: "قال البخاريِّ (كذا!) (4): خرَّجتُ كتابَ الصحيحِ مِن زهاء ستِّمائَةِ ألفِ حديثٍ وما وضَعْتُ [فيه] حديثاً إلا وصلَّيْتُ ركعَتينِ"
_ الهامش 4: "انظر: ((تاريخ بغداد)) (2/9)

وإحالته على "تاريخ بغداد" توحي بأن النص بتمامه منقول عنه، بينما الأمر خلاف ذلك.
=====
*(45)*
* الصفحة (1/122)
_ المتن: "وُلِدَ سنةَ أربع ومائتَين، كذَا [قاله] ابنُ الأثيرِ (2)." (والحديث عن الإمام مسلم)
_ الهامش 2: بل قال ابن الأثير في "مقدمة جامع الأصول" (1/187): "وُلِدَ سنةَ سِتّ ومائتين".

ولعل صواب العبارة: "كذا قاله ابن كثير". إذ جاء في "البداية والنهاية"، عند ترجمته للإمام مسلم (في حوادث 261 هـ): "وكان مولده في السنة التي توفي فيها الشافعي، وهي سنة أربع ومائتين، فكان عمره سبعا وخمسين سنة رحمه الله تعالى".
أو لعل الشوكاني كان على علم بالاختلاف بين ابن كثير والذهبي في تحديد تاريخ ولادة مسلم، لكن أخطأ في نسبة كل قول إلى صاحبه. وهذا يقع كثيراً...
=========
*(46)*
* الصفحة (1/124)
_ "وأُفرِدَتْ ترجمتُهُ بمصنفاتٍ مستقلَّة (5)"
_ الهامش 5: مثل "مناقب الإمام أحمد ابن حنبل" لابن الجوزي، و"ابن حنبل" للشيخ محمد أبي زهرة."

وهذا مِن عجائب الهوامش! فما دخل كتاب أبي زهرة هنا! والشوكاني يشير إلى مصنفات سبقت عصره، فكان من المنطقي الوقوف عند المصنَّفات المستقلة التي عناها هو، لا التي "طالعها" المحقق.
ثم إنّه لا يوجد كتاب لأبي زهرة عنوانه "ابن حنبل"! ولعل المحقق يقصد "أحمد ابن حنبل: حياته وعصره". وهذا الكتاب معروف متداوَل، وليس مِن قبيل "شرح المنهاج". فكان حريّاً بالمحقق أن يتحرّى العنوان الصحيح للكتاب قبل ذِكْره.
=======
*(47)*
* في الصفحة (1/125)
_ المتن: "قال أبو زرعة: [كان] (3) كُتبُ أحمدَ بنِ حنبل اثنَيْ عشرَ حِمْلاً، وكان يحفظُها على ظَهْرِ قلبِهِ...".  
_ الهامش: "(3) كذا في المخطوط (أ، ب، جـ) والصواب (كانت)."

ولست أدري ما الذي دعا المحقق إلى إلغاء ما ورد في المخطوطات كلها (وهي لا تجتمع على ضلالة)، والسماح لنفسه بالتصويب، دون إعطاء دليل مقنع على ذلك، اللهُمَّ إلاّ شكله هو للنص!
ولعلها: "كان كَتبَ أحمدُ بنُ حنبل اثني عشر حملا". 
ثم إنّ الشوكاني روى قول أبي زرعة بتصرف. فقد جاء في "سِيَر أعلام النبلاء": "عن أبي زرعة قال: حزرتُ كُتبَ أحمد يوم مات، فبلغت اثني عشر حملا وعدلاً". وقال النووي في التهذيب: "عن أبى زرعة، قال: ما رأيت من المشايخ أحفظ من أحمد بن حنبل. حزرتُ كتبه اثني عشر حملاً وعدلاً، كل ذلك كان يحفظه عن ظهر قلبه".
وكان على المحقق أن ينتبه إلى ذلك وينبِّه إليه.
=====
*(48)*
* الصفحة (1/125)
_ المتن: "وأمّا ابن الجوزي فأدخل كثيرًا منه في موضوعاته . وتعقبه بعضهم في بعضها . وقد حقَّقَ [الحفاظ](1) نفيَ الوضع عن جميعِ أحاديثِهِ وأنهُ أحسَنُ انتقاءً وتحريرًا مِنَ الكُتُبِ التي لم يلتزمْ مُصنِّفوهَا الصِّحَّةَ في جميعها كالموَطَّأ والسُّننِ الأرْبَعِ..." (والحديث عن مسند الإمام أحمد)
_ في الهامش 1: "في (ب) و(جـ): (الحافظ).

والمحقق هنا يختار بين المخطوطات حسب مزاجه! وهو لا يذكر أي مبرر لما يرجحه. ومن المعلوم أنّ عددا من العلماء انتقد ابن الجوزي وتعقب أحكامه على أحاديث المسند، نافين الوضع عن عدد معتبر من الأحاديث التي أدرجها في كتابه "الموضوعات". ومنهم الحافظ ابن حجر ألّف "القول المسدَّد في الذَّبِّ عن مسند أحمد"، والسيوطي في "الذيل". وبما أنَّ المحقق رجّح كلمة "الحفَّاظ"، كان ينبغي أن يشير إلى ذلك.
لكن تظل كلمة "الحافظ" واردة، بل راجحة. والمقصود بها هو الحافظ زين الدين العراقي. فكلام الشوكاني بخصوص هذه المسألة منقول حرفيّاً عن "فتح المغيث" للسخاوي (في القسم المخصص للحديث عن الحسَن)، والسخاوي ينسبه إلى العراقي.
والله أعلم.


========
*(49)*
* الصفحة (1/131)
_ المتن: "قال ابن كثير (3): "إنها كتابٌ مفيدٌ قويُّ التبويب في الفقه" (عن سنن ابن ماجه).
_ الهامش 3: "انظر: ((البداية والنهاية)) لابن كثير (11/56)".

وإحالة المحقق على "البداية والنهاية" في الهامش توهم بأن النص الذي أورده الشوكاني فيه، والأمر خلاف ذلك تماماً؛ إذ لا وجود لهذه الجملة في الترجمة التي خصصها ابن كثير لابن ماجه في حوادث سنة 273هـ. والشوكاني إنما نقل كلامه، بتصرف كالعادة، عن "اختصار علوم الحديث"؛ ونصه فيه (في النوع الستين): "وهو كتاب قوي التبويب في الفقه".
والله أعلم.

يتبع...

----------


## الواحدي

تابع...(12)

*(50)*
*الصفحة (1/131)
_ المتن: "وسمع من جماعة منهم: أصحابُ مالكٍ، والليثُ" ( في ترجمة ابن ماجه)

والخطأ هنا ليس مطبعيا؛ بل خطأ فادح أدّى إلى نتيجة أفدح، مفادها أنّ ابن ماجه المتوفّى سنة 273 أو 275 هـ سمع الحديث من الليث بن سعد المتوفى سنة 175 هـ!!
والصواب: "وسمع من جماعة منهم: أصحابُ مالكٍ والليثِ" 
=======
*(51)*
* الصفحة (1/132)
_ المتن: "ولم أُخَرِّجْ فيما عَزَوْتُه عَنْ كُتُبِهِمْ إلا في مَواضِعَ يَسِيرَةٍ".

وهنا أيضاً خطأ فادح؛ لأن شكله للعبارة يعني أنّ المجد لم يخرِّج من الكتب التي ذكرها مصادر أساسية لكتابه إلاّ في مواضع يسيرة!! فماذا ترك له إذن؟! هذا إذا تجاوزنا عن "خرّج عن"... والصواب "لَمْ أَخْرُجْ".
والغريب أنّ المحقِّق كرَّر نفس الخطإ في الصفحة نفسها، مع أنّ الشوكاني يقول بعد عبارة "ولم أخرج" مباشرة: "هو من الخروج لا من التخريج"!
والأغرب من ذلك كله أنَّ المحقق خصص في الصفحة نفسها هامشا يقارب ثلثيها للحديث عن... تخريج الأحاديث!! فسبحان الله! وكأنّ الشوكاني علم أنه سيأتي زمان يقرأ بعض الناس كلامه بشكل خاطئ، ثم "يحققونه"، ثم يخرجونه للناس! لكن تحوُّط الشوكاني لم يأت بثماره على ما يبدو...
=====
*(52)*
* الصفحة (1/132)
_ المتن: "وَنَسْأَلُ الله أنْ يُوَفِّقَنا لِلصَّوَابِ وَيَعْصِمْنَا ..."

وشكل المحقق لعبارة "يعصمنا" يوحي بأنّ للعامية سلطاناً عليه. والصواب: "ويَعْصِمَنَا"  .
====
*(53)*
* الصفحة (1/132)
_ "إنه جَوَّادٌ كَريمٌ" 

والصواب "جَوَادٌ كَرِيمٌ"، بالتخفيف. أي: كثيرُ الجُودِ والعطاء. وفي الحديث: "إنّ الله جَوادٌ يُحِبُّ الـجُودَ".

======
*(54)*
* الصفحة (1/133)
_ المتن: "قال ابن الصلاح (1) : إن العلمَ اليقينيَّ واقعٌ بما أسنداه؛ لأن ظنَّ المعصومِ لا يُخطىءُ". 
_ الهامش 1: انظر: "صيانة صحيح مسلم من الإخلال والغلط وحمايته من الإسقاط والسقط" لابن الصلاح (ص 85)

استوقفتني هذه الجملة، لأنها تستغلق على غير المتخصص في علوم الحديث والأصول. وكان على المحقق شرحها وتوضيحها. إذ قد يتساءل القارئ عن المقصود بالمعصوم، من هو؟
والمحقق يحيل مشكوراً على كتاب ابن الصلاح. لكنه، كعادته، لا يقارن بين الأصل والنص المنقول. إذ لو فعل، لانتبه إلى أنّ الشوكاني اختصر كلام ابن الصلاح، وأنّ ذلك هو سبب غموض الجملة. ولو رجع إلى كتاب ابن الصلاح، لانتبه أيضا إلى أنه لا وجود لعبارة "العلم اليقيني" فيه، بل "العلم النظري". ولو رجع إليه، لعلِم أنّه لن يُحرَم فائدةَ ذلك، بل سيفيد قارئه بما قرأ.
وابن الصلاح يقول "صيانة صحيح مسلم": "والذي نختاره أنَّ تلقِّي الأمّة للخبر المنحط عن درجة التواتر بالقبول يوجب العلم النظري بصدقه، خلافاً لبعض محققي الأصوليين، حيث نفى ذلك بناءاً على أنه لا يفيد في حق كل واحد منهم إلا الظن؛ وإنما قبله لأنه يجب عليه العلم بالظن، والظن قد يخطئ. وهذا مندفع؛ لأنَّ ظنَّ مَنْ هو معصوم من الخطأ لا يخطئ، والأمَّة في إجماعها معصومة من الخطأ".
وبهذا النقل الأمين يتضح مقصود الشوكاني. فالمعصوم المقصود هو الأمّة، لكونها معصومة بإجماعها، لأنها لا تجتمع على ضلالة.

يتبع...

----------


## الواحدي

تابع...(13=الختام)

*(55)** الصفحة (1/136)
_ المتن: "ومن عرف طولَ ذيلَ هذا الكتابِ الذي تصدَّينا لشرحه وكثرةِ ما اشتمل عليه من أحاديث الأحكام..." 

والصواب: "ومَنْ عرف طولَ ذيلِ هذا الكتابِ الذي تصدَّينا لشرحه وكثرةَ ما اشتمل عليه من أحاديث الأحكام..."
والخطأ الثاني ناتج عن فهم خاطئ للنص... 
====
*(56)*
الصفحتان (1/135-136)
_ المتن: "ومن هذا القَبيلِ ما سكت عنه أبو داودَ وذلك لما رواه ابنُ الصَّلاح (2) عن أبي داود أنه قال:..."
_ الهامش 2، من الصفحة 135: "قلت: بل أوْرَدَها أبو داود في رسالته إلى أهل مكة في وصف سننه (ص 27-28) تحقيق الدكتور محمد بن لطفي الصبّاغ." 

وقوله "بل أوردها" يوحي بأنّ الشوكاني أخطأ في العزو لابن الصلاح! ولو راجع المحقق "مقدمة ابن الصلاح"، لوجد أنّ الشوكاني ينقل عنه بأمانة. وفيه: "ومِن مظانِّه سنن أبي داود السجستاني رحمه الله. روِّينا عنه أنه قال: "ذكرت فيه الصحيح وما يشبهه و يقاربه". وروِّينا عنه أيضاً ما معناه: أنه يذكر في كل باب أصح ما عرفه في ذلك الباب. وقال: ما كان في كتابي من حديث فيه وهن شديد فقد بينته، وما لم أذكر فيه شيئا فهو صالح، وبعض أصح من بعض".
وكان الأوْلى بالمحقق أن يعزو أوّلا إلى ابن الصلاح ويشير إلى مصدره. وذلك ما يقتضيه المنهج.

=====

*(57)*
* الصفحة (1/129)
_ المتن: "(...) السَّجِسْتاني – بفتح السين وكسر الجيم [والكَسْرُ أكثر] -" (1/129).

وقد أجَّلت هذه الملاحظة عمداً لأختم بها، مخالفاً نهج الترتيب الذي رسمتُه لكلامي؛ وذلك لكونها من دقائق الفن.
وقبل ذلك يشار إلى أنَّه كان من واجب المحقق توضيح مراد الشوكاني بقوله: "والكسر أوْلَى"، لأنّ وقوعها بعد قوله "وكسر الجيم" يوهم باضطراب العبارة. وواضح أنه قصد السين الأولى من "السجستاني" لا الجيم.
والملاحَظ أنَّ المحقق بادر إلى شكل هذه السين، مع أنّ المؤلف ذكر أنَّ فيها ضبطين (بالفتح وبالكسر)، وقرَّر أنَّ الكسر هو الشائع المشهور!
وهنا يشار إلى أنّ الألفاظ (خصوصاً النسب وأسماء الأماكن والأعلام) إذا ورَد اختلاف في ضبطها، تُشكَل وفق اختيار صاحب الكتاب، إذا صرَّح به والتزمه، ويُشار في الهامش إلى ما عدا ذلك، وللمحقق أن يشير إلى ما يراه صواباً في المسألة.
فإذا لم يضبطها صاحب الكتاب، وكان المحقق ملتزماً الشكل منهجاً، ضبطها وفق ما يراه صواباً، وبرَّر اختياره في الهامش.
أمَّا إذا كان لضبط الكلمة وجهان أو أكثر، وذكرهما صاحب الكتاب، فالأوْلى هنا ألاّ يضبط الحرف أو الحروف التي هي موضع الخلاف. ومن المحققين من يلجأ إلى الشكل المزدوج للحرف الواحد. وهذا غير محبَّذ على وجه التحقيق، بدليل التمانع الذي لا يسمح باجتماع حركتين في حرف رسماً. كذلك هذا الضبط قد يستقيم في الحروف التي ورد فيها ضبطان بحركتين مختلفتي الموضع (كالفتحة والكسرة، مثلا)، لكنه يستحيل في الحروف التي ضُبطت بحركتين متحدتي الموضع (كالضمة والسكون) وفي الحروف التي ورد في ضبطها أكثر من حركتين.
وقد التزم النهج الأول (تفادي شكل المختلف في ضبطه) العلامة الطناحي في تحقيقه مع الزاوي للنهاية في غريب الحديث. فقد أورد البيت الشهير لعبد الله بن قيس الرقَيّات:
رَحِمَ الله أَعْظُماً دَفَنُوها ----- بِسجِسْتَانَ طَلْحَة الطَّلَحَاتِ
(ويروى "نَضَّرَ الله) فَلمْ يشكل السين الأولى من "سجستان"، للخلاف المذكور. ولم يشكل التاء المربوطة من "طلحة"، لأنَّ في إعرابها خلافا بين النحاة. وهنا تظهر عبقرية المحققين الأفذاذ، الذين يتجلَّى جهدهم وعناؤهم وعلمهم من خلال النص، لا من خلال مستهلكات الهوامش وفضول الحواشي.
رحم الله طلحة الطلحات! ورحم الله العلامة الطناحي! ورحم الله عبد الله بن قيس الرقيّات! وليعذرني أن أحذو حذوه قائلاً:
رَحِم الله أحْرُفاً طَمَسُوها ----- حول صنعاء غَضَّةَ الورقاتِ

والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## الواحدي

*استدراك:*
جاء في آية الإسراء، ضمن حديث في الملاحظة رقم (26) سقط. والصواب: (الْحَمْدُ لله الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَداً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَلَم يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلِيٌّ مِنَ الذُّلِّ وكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيراً) وأرجو من الإخوة المشرفين على المجلس تصويبها في موضعها، إن أمكنهم ذلك، خشية أن يقرأها أحدهم دون أن يطّلع على التصويب، فتعلق بذهنه منقوصة.
وقد دعاني ذلك إلى مراجعة ما كتبت في المشاركة الأخيرة، لتصويب ما ورد فيها من تحريفات نتيجة العجلة، أو عدم ملاحظة السقط عند النسخ والإلصاق، أو ما كان ناشئا عن خطإ محض.
والله ولي التوفيق.

----------


## الواحدي

[SIZE="5*"]_ استدراكات*:
* الإحالة على رقم الملاحظة.

_ لماذا ليس وقعُ صوت السلاح= لماذا ليس وقْعَ (3)
_ لخلُص=لخلَص (3)
_ الجواب تحتاج=... يحتاج (17)
_ اصطدم على هذا العزو= اصطدم بهذا العزو (20)
_ اخريجه للحديث=تخريجه للحديث (26)
_ لابن دقيق العديد=لابن دقيق العيد (32)
_ في تحديد هوية الشربيني=... القشيري.(34، في ثلاثة مواضع. فقد شغل بالي الشربيني حينها...)
_ ينبغي بها= ينبغي أن يمر بها (34)
_ تمخام الجملة=تمام الجملة (38)

وقد أههملت ما تصويبه ممكن من سياق الكلام...
والله ولي التوفيق.[/SIZE]

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الدوسي

أخي الغاللي الواحدي: جزاكم الله خيراً

عجب والله، تقريبا 34 صفحة يقع فيها مثل هذه الأمور، أنا لا أعلم لو أخذنا كامل الكتاب ( الله المستعان )

==============================  =========

أخي يظهر من عرضكم التمرس على التحقيق ومزالقه، أود أن اسألك عن هاذين المحققين:
[LIST=1][*]علي حسن عبدالحميد الحلبي.[*]عامر علي ياسين.[/LIST]وخاصة الثاني لأني اقرأ لتحقيقاته فأجدها ممتازة ( طبعاً اقرأها بعين الفائدة ، لا بعين التحقيق والنقد )

ارجو إطلاعنا على رأيكم حول هاذين المحقيقين [ للأهمية ]

----------


## الواحدي

> أحسن الله إليكم.
> ولو أنك بدأتَ بذكر هذه الأخطاء قبل تعليقك الأول، وعنوانك المثير، لوجدت من الإخوة موافقة واضحة لمضمون كلامك.
> والله أعلم.


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا الفاضل عصام البشير.
وقد قرأت دقيق ملاحظاتك لحظة ظهورها، لكن حبسني عن الجواب ما أنت أدرى به. إذ كنت قطعت عليَّ وعداً تجاهك، صار دَيناً عليَّ؛ وهو في الديون أحبُّها إلى النفس وأخفّها. بل لو تنطّعنا قليلاً وزاحمنا الفقهاء على فنِّهم، وطبقنا الأحكام الخمسة على جنس الديون، لاعتبرنا الوعد بإبداء رأي أو تحرير مسألة أو معارضة قصيدة من "الديون المستحبة"؛ إذ لا باعث للقلم المتكاسل عن الكتابة من أن يلزم نفسه بها إزاء أخ يراه أهلها وأحق بها وبخير منها..
ويعلم الله أن حالي مع الوعد الذي قطعته، كحال القائل:
أُغالبُ الشوقَ والحشا ضرمُ ---
لكن، كما لكتابة الشعر فتوحات وإشراقات، فإنّ لقراءته والتفيؤ بظلال معانيه أيضا نفحات. والبال ما زال غارقاً في متاهة التربيع والتدوير، يصبو إلى أدب الكاتب، مستضيئا بصبح الأعشى. فإلى أن يزول الغبش، ويذهب ران السجال، وتعود النفس إلى طبيعتها الأولى، ويغتسل القلب بفجر الشعر، أرجو أن تنثال المعاني على ضفاف الكلمات.
أمّا ملاحظتك اللطيفة، فهي في محلِّها، وسأكون مكابراً لو أنكرت صواب ما تضمنته. لكنني لم أدرك ذلك إلا متأخراً. وكنت سلكت نهجاً حاولت أن يكون من قبيل "النمط الصعب". وهو نهج –كما اكتشفتُ- يحتاج إلى صبر وطول نفَس. ونسيت أننا في عصر السرعة، وزمن "النط البصري".. نسيت أننا في عصرٍ لا صبر للناس فيه على الكتابة، ولا صبر لهم على القراءة، ولا صبر لهم.. لا صبر! نسيت أننا في دنيا "هات من الآخر"، وفي عالَم يحسب الناس فيه مناقشة الأفكار كشفا للعورات وتعرية للمستور، ويعتقد فيه بعضهم أنّ الخوض في التقاصيل أوْلى وأجدى من الحسم في المنطلقات والمبادئ. ونسيت كذلك أننا في عصر استهلاكي محض، عصر "اطلب تجد"؛ وكأن ثمار الأفكار "بيزا هوت"، يكفي أن تشتهيها وتطلبها بالهاتف لتكون عندك بعد لحظات...
نسيت، وأتمنى ألا أنسى مستقبلا، لأكون حقيقةً "ابن العصر"...
وإنني لشاكر لك التفاتك إلى الموضوع وممتنٌّ لك بما أبديته من رأي. فما أنت بالذي مرَّ الديارَ ولم يَعُجْ، وأرجو بألا أكون كالذي سمع النداء ولم يلبِّ...
أحسن الله إليك، وبارك لك في النفس والأهل والولد.

----------


## شلاش

لا فض فوك , ولا شلت يمينك

فليت من يدافع  عن حلاق يدع النهويل والعبارات الجارحة

فإن الأخ جزاه الله خيرا يتكلم بالحجج الواضحة

ومعلوم أن تحقيقات حلاق تجارية , ولكن ....

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم يكن انتقاد أكثر الأخوة لأجل النَّقد، وهذا تقدَّم التنبيه عليه فلا داعي لتكلُّف إيجاد الخطأ ممَّن انتقد الأخ الواحدي وفقه الله، كان الانتقاد لما حصل في أول مشاركة للأخ الواحدي.. وأمَّا انتقاده أوغيره لحلَّاق أوغيره من المحققِّين -أيًّا كان- فما في ذلك ضير، بل يشكر عليه ويمدح به.

----------


## أبوإسماعيل الهروي

بعد كل هذه الأخطاء..
ما هي أفضل طبعة وأقلها أخطاء مطبعية لكتاب نيل الأوطار

----------


## تابع السلف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم ما هي أفضل الطبعات ؟
هل تحقيق طارق عوض الله  هو الأفضل

----------


## محمد جاسم

إلى الأخ الواحدي المكرم , السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنت تعلم - حفظك المولى - أنه لا يخلو كتاب من خطأ , و أن الإنسان معرض للذهول و النسيان , فهذه الإستدراكات لا يخلو منها كتاب إلا كتاب الله عز وجل , و الخطأ في التحقيق لا يعد منقصة للمحقق وخاصةً أنها الطبعة الأولى للكتاب , فياليت أن تخفف من أسلوبك في النقد لهذا الشيخ الفاضل و أن تستمع لنصائح الإخوة المكرمين , و أن ترفق لنا كتاب بحجم ( النيل ) بتحقيقك لنرى إن كنت من أهل التحقيق أم لا .

----------


## بنت الخير

أخي الواحدي
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك فقد أجدت وأفدت
وقد كنتُ كتبت في إحدى مشاركاتي بالمنتدى مشاركة قلتُ فيها:



> صبحي حلاق : ضعيف التحقيق ، وانظر تحقيقه لمعارج القبول ، وتحقيقه للتميز لمسلم ، ففي الأول قصور كبير ، وأكثر تعليقاته في التمييز منقولة من تعليقات المعلمي .


إلا أني أوافق أخي العوضي في قوله :



> حقيقة يكفي في الرجل أنه هو من يحقق الكتب التي يصدرها , وليس عنده فريق عمل أو مجموعة تعمل له 
> في وجهة نظري أن هذا الأمر وحده يكفي للتجاوز عن هفوات أي محقق إن كان يلمس منه الإخلاص في عمله , وينبه بلطف على إخطائه بخلاف غيره والله الموفق


ومن هذا الوجه فطبعة حلاق أفضل من طبعة طارق عوض الله ، لأن طارق عوض الله كما قلتُ عنه سابقاً :



> طارق عوض الله : تحقيقاته جيدة ، لكن كل تحقيقاته المتأخرة ، إنما هي تحقيقات مكتبه لتحقيق التراث ، وعمله قاصر على توزيع الأعمال ، وترتيب البحث ، ونسبة العمل لنفسه ، كما صنع في تدريب الراوي ، ونيل الأوطار .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أحسنتَ أحسن اللهُ إليك..وبعبارة مختصرة لإخواننا جميعاً: من ذاق عرف ..تحقيقات الأستاذ حلاق أقل قيمة بكثير من قيمة إخراجها الفني..وسطوة شهرته وكثرة إنتاجه وفحولة دور النشر التي تنشر له = تغرُ الناس..

الفاضل الواحدي: لو صرفتَ جهدك لمثل هذا لكان أحسن من صرف الجهد في ملح العلم التي شُغل بها بعض الأفاضل..

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أختي الفاضلة، بنت الخير: جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام والتعقيب.
وأظن أنَّنا نتفق على شيء ممّا ذكرت، ونختلف على أشياء...
نتفق على إدانة ظاهرة استعانة بعض مشاهير المحققين بغيرهم، دون الإشارة إلى أسمائهم أو جهودهم؛ بل واستحلال بعضهم لذلك بتخريجات شرعية!
هذا المسلك، إضافة إلى كون ممارسته مرفوضا بداهةً وفطرةً،  لم يكن دأب رواد التحقيق ولا كبار المستشرقين. ومن أراد دليلا يؤنسه في هذا الباب، فلْيقرأ مقدمة تحقيق "نهاية المطلب"، لبقية جهابذة المحققين: الأستاذ عبد العظيم الديب.. وقد أحصيتُ الذين توجَّه إليهم فيها بالشكر، فوجدتُهم يقاربون العشرين! وهم لم يشتغلوا معه بتحقيق الكتاب، بل كل ما في الأمر أنَّ بعضهم شجعه، وبعضهم أفاده عندما راجعه، وبعضهم يسَّر له شيئا من وسائل تحقيق المخطوط! ومع ذلك، أبى له ورعه العلميُّ ونفسه الأبيةَّ، المُقرَّة بالمعروف لأهله، إلا أن يشيد بهم وبما بذلوه...
وقد صدَّر تحقيقه بأبيات للقاضي الجرجاني، حريٌّ بأي متفرغ لهذا الفن أن يقرأها بتأنِّي المتأمِّل، وأن يستحضرها كلَّما نازعته نفسه إلى إخراج كتاب أو عُرِض عليه مشروعٌ بغير الشروط المفترض تحققها في التحقيق، وهي:
يقولون لي: "فيك انقباضٌ" وإنَّما --- رأوا رجلًا عن موقف الذل أحجَمَا
ولَمْ أقْضِ حقَّ العلْم إنْ كان كلَّما --- بدا طمعٌ صيَّرتُه ليَ سُلَّمَا
إذا قيل: "هذا مَنْهَلٌ" قلتُ: قد أرى --- ولكنَّ نفسَ الحُرِّ تحتمل الظَّمَا
فالسُّلَّم واقف ينتظر، والمنهل معروض بإلحاح؛ ولكن الحر يحتمل الظمأ..
وتأمَّل قوله "قد أرى".. ففيه إيماء إلى أنَّ الأمر وارد، وأنه لا عاصم إلا الله. وبعض المحققين قد يمرُّ بظروف صعبة، تجعله يستجيز لنفسه ما كان يحرِّمه، فيركب السلَّم مكرَهًا.. وقديما قيل:
قد يُبتَلى المرء في أيَّام محنته --- حتى يَرَى حسَنًا ما ليس بالحسَنِ
والحاصل أننا نتفق في إدانة ظاهرة استغلال بعض المحققين لطلبة العلم والباحثين ثم نسبة العمل إلى أنفسهم، سواء كان ذلك برضا المستغَلِّ –لكرم المستغِلِّ- أو دون رضاه. وهذه الظاهرة كانت موجودة في تاريخ الفكر البشري، وما زالت موجودة إلى الآن. والذي يكتب لغيره موافقا على تغييب اسمه وإثبات اسم هذا "الغير" محلّه يسمّى في بعض لغات الغرب "الزنجي". والمقصود أنه يظل دائما في الظلام، ليتمكّن من انتحل بتسليط أضواء الشهرة عليه. وهذا الصنف منبوذ عند أهل الفن، وممارسته مصنَّفة في باب الخيانات العلمية.
هذا ما نتفق عليه في هذا الباب.
أمَّا ما نختلف فيه، فسأتناوله لاحقا، بإذن الله...
(يتبع)
أخي الفاضل أبا فهر: جزاك الله خيرا على المرور. لم أقرأ ما تفضلتَ به إلا الآن، ومن حقك عليَّ أن أعود إليه.. ولو بعد حين، بإذن الله.

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
أمّا الذي نختلف عليه، فهو اعتبار تلك الإدانة معيارًا نصنِّف به المحققين إلى مُجيد ومسيء.
ورأيي أنَّ المعيار العلمي الوحيد الذي ينبغي أن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار في هذا الموضوع هو العمَل المحقَّق نفسه، بغض النظر عن صاحبه.
لنفرض – مثلا- أنه ثبت لدينا بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن الشيخ طارق عوض الله ليس هو مَن حقَّق "نيل الأوطار". لنفرض أنَّ أحد الصحفيين الفضوليين راقبه أثناء التحقيق وأكد "بالصوت وبالصورة" أنَّ مجموعة من طلبة العلم هي التي حققت الكتاب.. أو لنفرض أنَّ أحد الذين حققوا الكتاب أتانا بملازم تحقيق الكتاب كلِّها وعليها خطُّ يده.. أو لنفرض أنَّ خصومة وقعت بين الشيخ والناشر، فصرَّح هذا الأخير أنَّه ليس للشيخ من تحقيق الكتاب إلا اسمه الموضوع على العلاف...إلخ.
هل سيفيدنا ذلك في شيء؟ وهل سنكتفي به لرمي الكتاب في سلّة المهملات؟ طبعا لا...
لماذا؟
لأن الكتاب "نزل إلى السوق" (وهذه العبارة ليست من المجاز، بل من التراكيب الأعجمية التي التصقت بلغتنا) (ابتسامة إلى المعنيين بالمسألة...) وانتشر، وسيظل يُقرأ ما كتب الله أن يُقرأ.. فإذا جاء ناقد بعد خمسين سنةً –مثلا- وأراد أن ينتقده، لن يقول: "هذا التحقيق رديء، لأنَّ المحقق المزعوم لم يلمسه يطرف بنانه، وإنما حققه عدد من مجاهيل الباحثين"، فإنَّ كلامه لن يقدِّم ولن يؤخِّر شيئا في الحكم على تحقيق الكتاب؛ بل ستكون مهمته الأساس نقد ما وصل إلى يديه من عمل مطبوع.
وعليه، فالنقد ينبغي أن يكون معياره العمل المحقَّق لا شخص المحقِّق.
وما سمَّيتُه خلافا، لعلَّنا نتفق عليه في المقصد..
والشيء الثاني هو مقارنة الشيخ حلاق والشيخ عوض الله بناءً على ما سبق من تحقيقاتهما. وهذا ممَّا يُتحفَّظ عليه، للسبب التالي:
حياة المحقق العلمية مثلها مثل حياته الحقيقية الواقعية، تمرُّ بالطفولة فالشباب فالكهولة فالشيخوخة... وهذه المراحل لا ينبغي أن تُلحَظ بناءً على ترتيبها الزمني.. فكما أنّ لمرحلة الشباب محاسنها (القوة، والطموح، وسعة الوقت...)، لها أيضا مساوئها (التسرُّع، وقلة التجربة...). وكما أنَّ للشيخ محاسن (الحكمة، والتجربة، والتعقُّل...)، له أيضا مساوئ (الضعف، قلَّة الوقت، الاعتماد على غيره، انطفاء جذوة الحماس...). والأمر نفسه ينطبق على أعمال المحقق.. لا ينبغي أن نحكم على ماضيه بناءً على حاضره، ولا على حاضره استنادًا إلى ماضيه.. والموضوعية تقتضي أن يتناول كل عمل من أعماله على حدة، وأن ينطلق من ذلك العمل ذاته للحكم عليه. وإن كان من عكس هذا النهج بُدٌّ، فللمقارنة والاستئناس المفيد في نقد ذلك العمل، لا للتعميم وسحب حكمه على سائر ما أخرجه المحقِّق.
ورُبَّ محقِّق يبدأ بدايات متعثرة تجلب عليه سخط أهل الفن، لكنه سرعان ما يستفيد من النقد فيتألّق تألُّقا يسامي الكمال.. ورُبَّ محقِّق آخر يُذهل الدنيا بعمله، وهو بعدُ في بداياته، فيحظى بالإشادة والتزكية؛ لكنه يخفت مع الزمن أو يتأرجح عمله بين الجيِّد والرديء. والشرة والفترة من الطبائع الملازمة للبشر..
وقد يمرُّ المحقق بظروف مادية قاهرة تجبره على التساهل في تحقيق مخطوط ما، أو التنازل عن الشروط العلمية لمصلحة الشروط التجارية التي تتقيَّد بها بعض دور النشر...
وقد تقوده العجلة أحيانا والرغبة في إظهار المخطوط بأسرع وقت ممكن إلى هفوات، ما كان ليرتكبها لو تأنَّى وتثبَّت...
فهذه الظروف وما شابهها من شأنها أن تشفع للمحققين فيما يتعلَّق بالحكم على أشخاصهم أو نواياهم، لكنها لا ينبغي أن تكون حاجزا يصد عن نقد ما أخرجوه للناس، فهذا من مقتضيات الأمانة العلمية...
وسيظل موقفي أنَّ اللوم تتحمَّل القسط الأكبر منه دور النشر، لا سيما تلك التي تحمل شعار الحفاظ على التراث أو نشر كنوز السلف..
وممّا صدّر به المحقق عبد العظيم الديب "نهاية المطلب" أيضا: كلمة للمحقق العلامة أحمد صقر، ملخَّصها بعد التأمُّل: أن تحقيق الكتاب الواحد ينبغي أن يكون "مهمَّة مستمرة". ومعنى ذلك أنه ينبغي أن يظل مفتوحا على الاستدراكات إلى أن يكتمل. لكن هذا لن يتسنَّى إلا إذا تبنَّته دور النشر وعملت به. (ولي عودة إلأى هذه الكلمة القيِّمة فيما بعد، بإذن الله...)
ومن هنا تأكد تعيين النقد عند ذكر المحققين. فلا يقال: "فلان سيِّء التحقيق" بلفظ الإطلاق، بل يقيَّد إن كان لذلك المحقِّق إنجازات أخرى في نفس الفن؛ اللَّهمَّ إلا إذا كان الناقد اطّلع على كل تحقيقاته وتبيَّن له ذلك الحكم...
وعليه، لا يمكن لأي أحد أن يحكم على كافة تحقيقات الشيخ حلاق أنها سيئة أو رديئة من خلال نقده لتحقيق واحد، كما لا يصح أن نحكم على كل ما حققه الشيخ عوض الله أنه جيِّد إن انتهجنا نقس الطريقة.
والإنصاف يقتضي أن تُذكَر مواضع الخطأ من أعماله، وكذا مواطن الإحسان والإجادة. لكن الناقد مقيَّد بالحكم الغالب الذي توصَّل إليه في نقد تحقيق كتاب بعينه، وليس مطالَبًا بإيراد ما أحسن فيه المحقق في تحقيقات أخرى، وكأنَّما يُراد له أن يقيم نوعًا من التوازن... فالنقد قد يكون استهجانًا، وقد يكون استحسانًا، كما قد يكون هذا وذاك. وللذي اكتشف ما يُستهجَن أن يكتب عنه، ولا يُعترَض عليه إلا إن أخطأ؛ كما لا يُعترَض على الذي استجاد ثم أشاد، اللهمّ إلا إذا بالَغ وأفرط...
والخلاصة: أنَّ نقد التحقيق ينبغي أن يكون انطلاقا من التحقيق، وأَّلا يتحوَّل إلى تزكية شاملة أو إدانة مؤبَّدة.
نعم، من المحققين مَن يستحق عن جدارة أن يشاد به بعبارات مدح فيها إطلاق. بيد أنَّهم لم يصلوا إلى هذا الاستحقاق إلا بعد أن أنهوا مسارهم العلمي، أو بعد أنْ غلبت إجادتهم إلى الحد الذي يجعل الناقد الحصيف يستبعد وقوع زلات متتالية من أمثالهم.
وهنا أيضا أظن أننا لا نختلف، وإنما أوردتُ ما أوردت لمزيد من الإيضاح...
وهناك أمرٌ آخر وددتُ الإشارة إليه، لكنني أرجئه إلى "ما بعد الفاصل" بإذن الله تعالى...
*(يتبع...)*

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع...)
ولمّا انخرمت مدة الفاصل، تبيّن لي أنّ ما وددتُ الإشارة إليه ليس أمرا واحدا، بل أمور عدَّة... وها هي ذي منثورةً على غير ترتيب ملزِم:
*1_* نقد التحقيق ليس فنًّا قائما بذاته، وإن شئت فقل: لا ينبغي أن يجعله الباحث الجاد العاقل ديدنا له ولا أن يتفرَّغ له، بل هو شيء ينقدح أثناء البحث أو المطالعة. ثم الأمر بعد ذلك عائد للمنقدِح ومدى أهميته أو حجم تكرُّره، وهو عائد أيضا لمن انقدح له وتقديره لضرورة التوقف عنده أو عدمها.
فمن أخطاء التحقيق ما يُكتفَى بالإشارة إليه ضمن مقال، أو هامش كتاب، أو استطرادًا في محاضرة علمية، أو في مجلس مجموعة من العقلاء... ومنها ما يُفرَد له كتاب يتتبعها استقراءً ويتعقبها نقدًا. وهذا غالبًا ما لا يتم إلا إذا لم يتمكن الناقد من الحصول عن النسخ المخطوطة للكتاب، أو لم يكن في وقته سعة لتحقيق مجدَّدًا...
وأحيانًا قد يُفرد الناقد كتابا لنقد تحقيق معيَّن، بدافع من الخصومة الشخصية أو المذهبية للمحقق. وقد تكون أحكامه صائبة في مجملها، لكن لو لم تتوفر تلك الخصومة لما تجشم عناء التفرُّغ للنقد.. وهذا وقع في تاريخنا الفكري وما زال واقعًا، ولعلَّه من حسنات تنافس العلماء وخصوماتهم...
لكن العاقل هو الذي يتفرَّغ للإنتاج والإبداع ولا يهدر عمره في تتبُّع زلات غيره، وإن كان التنبُّه إلى أخطاء الآخرين "مئنَّة من" ذكاء المرء (ابتسامة). إذ لو سار الواحد منّا على هذا النهج لانقضى عمره دون إصابة المُراد.
ومن هنا وجب التنبيه إلى ضرورة أن يكون هَمّ طالب العلم التعامل مع الكتاب بهاجس الاستفادة ابتداءً. ولو قرأه بنيَّة نقد محققه، لغاب عنه مضمونه، ولصرفه التدقيق في جزئيات التحقيق عن الفوائد التي كان بإمكانه أن يجنيها من الكتاب نفسه.

*2_* ينبغي التمييز بين التحقيق الذي يُخرج المخطوط لأوَّل مرة للناس، و"تحقيق المحقَّق" الذي انتشر في أيامنا هذه وكرَّس له الهاجس التجاري لبعض دور النشر.
تحقيق ما سبق تحقيقه ينبغي أن تكون له أسباب علمية موضوعية؛ كأن يهمل المحقق السابق بعض النسخ المخطوطة للكتاب، أو يحقق الكتاب بشكل رديء جدا لا يصلحه الاستدراك الخفيف، أو يتدخل بالتغيير والتحوير لمضمون الكتاب نفسه اجتهادًا منه، ويكون ذلك التغيير مسيئا للكتاب، أو يكون إخراج دار النشر للكتاب دون الحد الأدنى المطلوب في العناية بتراث أسلافنا...إلخ. وهذا النوع ينبغي أن يحترم، بل أن يشاد به؛ لأنه إسهام إيجابي في المحافظة على تراثنا الإسلامي المكتوب.
 أمّا إذا كان التحقيق استجابةً لدار نشر ما وأهدافها التجارية، أو نفخًا للكتاب بفضول الحواشي ومرذولها، أو تكثُّرًا بعنوان آخر يضاف إلى "الأعمال الكاملة للمحقق"... فهذا هو الصنف الذي يقتضي الإدانة الصارمة؛ خاصة إذا كان نقلا حرفيا عن سابقيه، أو جاء بأردأ منهم.
والتمييز بين الصنفين يمكن التوصل إليه من خلال المقارنة، وكذلك من المقدمات...

*3_* أمّا التحقيق الذي يُخرِج الكتاب لأوَّل مرة، لا سيما إذا كان من المصادر الهامة أو الأمهات، فهو من الأعمال التي تقتضي الإشادة بصاحبها، إن كان من أهل الفن، ولو تخللتها هفوات أو زلات. وذلك لأن قراءة المخطوط والاجتهاد في ضبطه، ثم إخراجه للناس مطبوعا، هو في ذاته من الجهود المضنية التي ينبغي أن تجعل أي ناقد منصف يقدِّرها ويأخذها بعين الاعتبار.
وكنت وعدتُ بالعودة إلى كلمة العلّامة سيد أحمد صقر المصدِّرة لتحقيق "نهاية المطلب"، وها آن أوان الوفاء بالوعد. يقول، رحمه الله:
"وإنِّي على نهجي –الذي انتهجتُ منذ أوَّل كتاب نشرتُ- أدعو النقَّاد إلى إظهاري على أوهامي فيها، وتبيين ما دق على فهمي من معانيها، أو نَدَّ عن نظري من مبانيها؛ وفاءً بحق العلم عليهم، وأداءً لحَقِّ النصيحة فيه، لأبلغ بالكتاب فيما يستأنف من الزمان أبْلَغَ ما أستطيع من الصحة والإتقان".
ثم يضيف معلِّلًا:
"والنشر فنٌّ خقِيُّ المسالك، عظيم المزالق، جَمُّ المصاعب، كثير المضايِق. وشواغل الفكر فيه متواترة، ومتاعب البال وافرة، ومُبْهِظات العقل غامرة، وجهود الفرد في مضماره قاصرة؛ يؤودها حفظ الصواب في سائر نصوص الكتاب، ويُعجِزها ضبط شوارد الأخطاء ورجعها جميعا إلى أصلها. فيأتي الناقد وهو موفور الجمام؛ فيقصد قصدها، ويسهل عليه قنصها".
وهذا الكلام من أحد معالم التحقيق يكفي معيارا لمن يعرض لهم الاشتغال بالنقد أو لمن يتفرغون للتحقيق على السواء...

*4_* كنت حمَّلت منذ فترة ليست بالبعيدة من منتدانا هذا كتاب "المسالك في شرح موطأ مالك" لا بن العربي، بتحقيق الفاضلين: الدكتور محمد السليماني وأخته عائشة. ولم تكن نيتي مباشرة قراءته، لكن لفت انتباهي تعليق من الفاضل "الحميدي" (تجدونها في موضع تحميل الكتاب) أشار فيها إلى تصويب منه لهفوة وقعت في أوَّل سطر من الكتاب!
وقد حداني ذلك إلى قراءة الكتاب بعين متفحصة متمعنة؛ فاستجبت للحادي، مسجِّلا كل ما لحظته من مآخذ على التحقيق، سواء كانت في ضبط النص، أو التخريج، أو التعليق... ولما بلغت المائة صفحة، توقفت ثم نظرت إلى عدد التعقبات فوجدتُه معتبَرًا. ثم راجعته من جديد، فلحظت أنني كنت في بعضها متشدِّدًا، وقلتُ في نفسي: لو كان المحقق غير "السليمانيَّي  ن" لما سلكتُ هذا التزمُّت في تطبيق قواعد التحقيق على الكتاب!
والمقصود: أنَّ تقدير الأخطاء يتفاوت أيضًا بتفاوت مقام المحققين، وسابق إنجازاتهم، والمنهج الذي التزموه منذ أن خاضوا هذا الخضم... فالـمُجيد تستكثر منه هيِّنات الهفوات، أمّا المعروف برداءة بضاعته فلا يُلْتفَت معه إلى الدقائق..
ثم تذكَّرت تقديم الشيخ القرضاوي للتحقيق، وأدركتُ حينئذ مدى سعة علم هذا الرجل، ودقة ملاحظته، وقدرته البيانية العالية على سوق الكلام هيِّنًا ليِّنا مع إصابة الغاية! فهو –بالرغم من إشادته بالتحقيق-لم يُجامل ولم يمدح بغير ما يستحق المدح. فجاءت مقدمته أقربَ إلى تلمُّس الأعذار للسليمانيَّيْن منها إلى التزكية المطلقة لعملهما. ومن يستحضر الظروف الأليمة التي مرت بها الجزائر منذ فترة، ومدى ارتباط آل السليماني بذلك، لا يمكنه إلا أن يعتذر لهما، بل ويقدِّر لهما هذا الإنجاز الاستثنائي في ظروف استثنائية.
والشاهد هنا أنَّ الـمُجيد قد تُستكثَر الهفوة الخفيفة منه أو الهفوات، لكن استقراء رصيده في هذا الفن، إضافة إلى مدى قبوله للتصويب وجرأته على إثباته في طبعات لاحقة، كل ذلك يجعل المنصف يحترمه ويسلك في الاستدراك عليه المسلك الذي يقتضيه المقام.
وفي تقريظ القرضاوي للكتاب (ص 8-11) كلام نفيس عن التحقيق وما آل إليه، أشرتُ إليه لمن رغب في الاستزادة.

وبعد،
كانت هذه خواطر سنحت، وشوارد عنَّت؛ قيَّدتها كما جاءت، ولم أُعمِل فيها نظر الـمُراجع.. وأرجو من الإخوة الأفاضل أن يستدركوا عليها ما يقتضي الاستدراك.
والشكر كل الشكر لأختنا الفاضلة بنت الخير على إثارتها للموضوع.
والله وليُّ التوفيق.

----------


## الواحدي

> أحسنتَ أحسن اللهُ إليك..وبعبارة مختصرة لإخواننا جميعاً: من ذاق عرف ..تحقيقات الأستاذ حلاق أقل قيمة بكثير من قيمة إخراجها الفني..وسطوة شهرته وكثرة إنتاجه وفحولة دور النشر التي تنشر له = تغرُ الناس..
> الفاضل الواحدي: لو صرفتَ جهدك لمثل هذا لكان أحسن من صرف الجهد في ملح العلم التي شُغل بها بعض الأفاضل..



الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
جزاك الله خيرًا على ما أفدت به، وبارك فيك ونفع بك حقيقةً ومجازًا (ابتسامة)
وأراك تلوم على الخوض في مُلَح العلم.. وكأني بك تهوِّن من فحواها، أو تزري بجدواها! وإنما مجلسنا هذا روضةٌ تعدَّدت أزهارُها، وتنوعت ألوانها؛ فلها من الطيب أطْيَبُه، وبها من الشهد أعذبُه.. كل ذلك في خفر متناغم مع طهر تربتها وغارسيها، مهذِّب لمتنسِّميها من قاصديها.
ومذهبنا أنَّ العلم يمازج النفس بأنفاس الـمُلَح، وأنّ خير من أفاد هو أصدقُ مَن مَزَح.
ولئن سفحنا دم أمْلحٍ أو أملحين، فلأنَّ عين النفس تستملح اللونين. والعين نافذة الروح، والروح قد تُمِلُّها المتون والشروح. وقديما قال الأديب اللوذعي، العلامة الأصمعي: "وصلتُ بالعلم، ونِلتُ بالـمُلَح"، وهو –لعمري- مصيب فيما اقتدح.
والـمُلَح إنما تُعجب عقلاء الرجال، ولها كذلك أثرها على ربَّات الحجال.
ولولا سحر الـمُلْحة وأثرها في عاشق الكتاب، لَما جعلها الحريريُّ طُعمًا للراغب في الإعراب. ومجلسنا هذا –رعاك الله- إنما هو فوائد مسطورة، في صحائف منثورة؛ لو جمعتَها لجاءت سِفرًا بديعا، ولتجلَّت لك حروفها ربيعا.
ولله فيما يمُنُّ به عطايا ومواهب، وللناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب. ومذهبي في هذا الشأن مذهب أبي عثمان، وقد أوضحه في التبيين والبيان.
حفظني الله وإياك من آفات الاعتزال، وبارك لنا في الخلطة المعزولة عن الأرذال.
واعلم أن الذي سطرته إفصاحا، إنما جاء في ثوب التلميح إملاحا، وإنَّ لاختلاف الرأي لفضاءً فُساحا.
والله الهادي إل السواء، وهو ملجؤنا في السراء والضراء.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بين التهوين والمفاضلة بون شاسع..وإنما وكدي الثانية دون الأولى..

وإنما عنيتُ من يريدُ صرفك عن مثل هذا الموضوع وهو من صلب العلم= بينا هو منشغل بملح العلم..

----------


## محب الأدب

اقتباس من مشاركة الأخ الواحدي وفقه الله 
" ... وممّا صدّر به المحقق عبد العظيم الديب "نهاية المطلب" أيضا: كلمة للمحقق العلامة أحمد صقر، ملخَّصها بعد التأمُّل: أن تحقيق الكتاب الواحد ينبغي أن يكون "مهمَّة مستمرة". ومعنى ذلك أنه ينبغي أن يظل مفتوحا على الاستدراكات إلى أن يكتمل. لكن هذا لن يتسنَّى إلا إذا تبنَّته دور النشر وعملت به. (ولي عودة إلأى هذه الكلمة القيِّمة فيما بعد، بإذن الله...) ... "
لعل ما تعنيه من عبارة العلامة المحقق اللغوي الأديب السيد أحمد صقر - رحمه الله - موجود بعضه هنا : 
" السيد أحمد صقر ناقدًا:
أما الميدان الآخر الذي أعمل فيه السيد أحمد صقر فكرَه الدؤوب، وقلمه النشيط، فهو نقد منشورات كتب التراث، ولأن النقد أول شروطه الحرية: الحرية العقلية، والحرية العلمية، والحرية الأدبية، فهو لا يعرف الصداقة، ولا يعرف الإكبار والإجلال، ولا يعرف المجاملة والمداجاة، وبكل هذه المزايا تمتع السيد أحمد صقر، فكان من نوابغ النقد في عالمنا العربي.
فقد كان السيد أحمد صقر باحثًا جريء الرأي، يصدع بالحق، ويحطم الأغلال، ولا يبالي على مَن يقع معولُه، سواء كان منقودوه ممن هم في مرتبة أساتذته الذين يشعر لهم بالفضل، أو أصدقائه الذين يبادلهم الود، أو الأبعدين الذي يشاطرهم المجاملة.
كما كان أيضًا ناقدًا نافذ البصيرة، جدليًّا دامغ الحجة، وكان يشيع فيه عراكُ الأقلام لذةً ومتاعًا، ويرى السيد أحمد صقر: "أن ضعف النقد يدعو إلى العجب العريض، والأسف العميق"، وكان يدعو: "كل قارئ للكتب القديمة أن يعاون الناشر بنشر ما يرتئيه من أخطاء، وما يعنُّ له من ملاحظات، فبمثل هذا التعاون العلمي المنشود تخلص الكتب العربية من شوائب التحريف والتصحيف، الذي منيت به على أيدي الناسخين قديمًا، والطابعين حديثًا".
كما كان السيد أحمد صقر يعتقد: "أن الناقد يجب أن ينشر نقده بالحق وفي سبيله، غير عابئ بعتبٍ ولا غضب، ولا خانسٍ من المكاشفة بما يرى، فإن الجبن والإيمان لا يجتمعان في قلب واحد، كما أنه لا يشجى من الإصْحَار بالحق إلا كلُّ مهيض المرة، منحل العقيدة، جبان العقل والقلب والضمير"، وكان يرى أن كثرة النقد: "ليست من قبيل البحث عن العيوب والفضائح والزلات؛ بل هو الإنصاف الذي يوجبه الدين، والذي يقضي على الباحث أن يقول الحق حيث علمه، غير كاتم على خَارِبٍ خِرَابَتَه..."، وأن النقد يجب أن يُعَدَّ: "نصيحة نافعة تستوجب الدعاء والثناء، لا الغمز واللمز على نحو ما يفعله سفهاء العلماء، إذا ما مُسُّوا بضرب من ضروب النقد، ولو كان يسيرًا؛ أنفة منهم من الخضوع للحق الأبلج، وذهابًا بأنفسهم عن الخطأ، الذي يذهب بما لهم من جلال وكمال رأوه لأنفسهم، باختداع الشيطان إياهم، وتسويله لهم أنهم من كملة العلماء".
وليست تلك الاعتقادات من باب الدعاوى العريضة؛ بل هو منهج ارتضاه لنفسه، وبها بدأ؛ وفي ذلك يقول: "وإني على نهجي الذي انتهجت منذ أول كتاب نشرتُ، أدعو النقاد إلى إظهارِي على أوهامي فيها، وتبيينِ ما دقَّ عن فهمي من معانيها، أو ندَّ عن نَظَرِي من مبانيها؛ وفاءً بحق العلم عليهم، وأداء لحق النصيحة فيه، لأَبْلُغَ بالكتاب فيما يُسْتَأنَف من الزمان، أمثلَ ما أستطيعُ من الصحة والإتقان".
وبهذا المنهج الأصيل أمتع السيد أحمد صقر القرَّاءَ بثروة من المقالات القيمة لنقد طائفة من كتب التراث، اتسمت بالأصالة والدقة والأمانة، وأبانت عن قدرة فذة في تصحيح التصحيفات، وجرأة عالية في تفسير الغامض، وتوضيح المشكِل.
وقد كان لهذه النقدات أثرٌ كبير في تقويم مناهج النشر، وشحذ لأذهان المؤلفين والمحققين، وتمحيص لحقائق العلم، وربما كان فيها أحيانًا ما يثير الحفيظة، ويوغر القلب، إلا أنه بجانب ذلك حقائق تذاع، وبحوث تنشر، تدل على عقل باحث، وقلم نشيط... "
المصدر : http://www.alukah.net/articles/1/4656.aspx

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الواحدي 
إن كل ما ذكرته صحيح في الجملة ، ولكن بعض الناس يحسن الظن كثيرا بأمثال هؤلاء المحققين ، فالمدعو (حلاق) عرفته منذ فترة طويلة ، وقد تتبعت ما أخرجه من كتب وكان آخر كتاب قرأته ( بتحقيقه ؟) البدر الطالع للشوكاني ، وقد تبين لي أنه لا يعتمد على أصول مخطوطة ، إنما يأتي بالكتاب المطبوع فيعمل فيه بعض التغيير ، ثم يصور الصفحات المخطوطة المرفقة بالمطبوع ومن ثم يزج به للمطبعة فيظهر وكأنه اعتمد على أصول .
وأحيانا يتحصّل على صور مخطوطة للكتاب ولكنه لا يقرأها لأنه لا يحسن ذلك ، بل يعمد إلى المطبوع فيجري فيه تعليقات أكثرها كذب من عنده ويضع صورة لأول المخطوط وآخره ، فيوهم بوجود فروق في النسخ ، وتلك الصور غالبا ما كانت سبب فضيحته لأنها تصرخ بأعلى صوت من الرجل وتلاعبه .
والحديث عن حلاق يطول إذا ما تتبعنا ما أخرجه ، ومنذ فترة طويلة كنت قد أدرجته في كتابي ( لصوص الكتب ومدّعو الرتب ) أعان الله على إتمامه ، ولكي تتأكد مما قلته قارن بين ما يوجد في صور المخطوط وبين المطبوع فستجد أكاذيبه ، والرجل لا يحسن حتى إخفاء عوراته وسرقاته بسبب جهله المركب .
وقد يلومني بعضهم على كلامي هذا ، ولعله يقول : هذا تهجم على رجل خدم التراث ووو....إلخ ، فأقول له : إن المدعو حلاق أساء إلى الترث كثيرا ولو ترك ما أخرجه أوائل المحققيين وما نشرته دور الكتب من تراث الشوكاني لكان خيرا .
ولم يكن شكي في الرجل حديثا ، أو بسبب ما نشر هنا ، بل كان سابقا على ذلك ، بل إني أزعم أنني من أوائل الذين عرفوه وعرفوا سقطاته .

----------


## ابن البجلي

جزاك الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع 
فما رأيك في
نيل الاوطار  ت/ انور الباز
سبل السلام  ت/ صبحي حلاق
بداية المجتهد  ت/ صبحي حلاق

----------


## العفالقي

مبدع يالواحدي أيما ابداع حقيقة وهبك الله جمال أسلوب وفطنة وظرافة لا مزيد عليها .
 بعيدا عن الموضوع الذي تتناقشون فيه أنا أعجيبت بلطافة ألفاظك وحسن سبكك...

----------


## القرشي

من العيويب الظاهرة لتحقيقات حلاق : عدم المنهج

----------


## الخالدي

خطأ منهجي جليل فإن دقّ فلا جليل ، و أعجب من تشنيع بعضهم .

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
وأغتنم تعقيب أخي "الخالدي"، لشكر الأستاذ الناقد الأديب الفاضل: الأخ "محب الأدب"، لاستدراكه وتعقيبه الذي أثرى به الموضوع.
والشكر للفاضل أبي فهر على ما تفضّل به.
وكذا الأخ "العفالقي" و"صالح غيث".
جزى الله الجميع عنّا خير الجزاء.

----------


## يوسف الجوهري

الأخ الفاضل الواحدي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة الغنية بلفظها وفحواها ولكنك أخذتنا من موضوع إلى آخر دون أن تجيب عن السؤال أي التحقيقين أفضل، فأنا أنوي شراء أحدهما وكنت قد اطلعت على طبعة عوض الله الجزء الأخير على ما أظن فوجدته عد شكل كلمة بتشكيل غريب لم أعهده فرجعت إلى كتب اللغة فلم أجد هذا التشكيل ووجدت غيره فأدركت أن الكتاب غير مخدوم بقدر ما هو منفوخ وأسفت على هذا الكتاب وتحقيقه وكنت قد نويت أن أشتري طبعة الحلاق فإذا بي قدرا أجد تعليقك هنا فآلمني أني لن أصل لمبتغاي، وبقي لي سؤالان الأول هل هناك سقط في طبعة حلاق أم لا لأن هذا حقيقة ما يعنيني فأنا أود أن أقرأ نص الشوكاني ولا يهمني تعليقات المحققين فأنا أعلم بما يفعلونه وأود لو تخبرني عن الطبعات القديمة للكتاب فعندي طبعة الكتب العلمية وهي مصورة من نسخة قديمة هل النسخة القديمة تكفي في قراءة نص الشوكاني صحيحا أم لابد من عوض الله والحلاق خاصة أن بعض الإخوة رغبوني في طبعة حلاق كثيرا وفضلوها على طبعة عوض الله أرجو الإجابة سريعا
أما السؤال الثاني فهو عن اللغة التي تكتب بها فهي لغة جميلة كيف أكتسبها وهل كتب الألفاظ تعين على ذلك دلني على أسماء الكتب التي تساعد على اكتساب اللغة وبرنامج أتبعه يرتقى بي في سماء اللغة وجمالياتها وأساليبها جزاك الله خيرا

----------

